# VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe November

*VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an​*
*Vorbemerkung*
Uns ist klar, dass weder die Berichterstattung noch die Diskussionen auf unseren Seiten bei allen Verbänden und Funktionären die reine Freude hervorruft. Aber die Presse ist mit dazu da, zu informieren und - seit es die Möglichkeit gibt – auch über entsprechende  Veröffentlichungen diskutieren zu lassen. 

Nicht umsonst werden sowohl die Pressefreiheit wie auch die Meinungsfreiheit von der Verfassung weitgehend geschützt. 

Auf der anderen Seite steht das Persönlichkeitsrecht des Einzelnen, welches bei Diskussionen um die Amtsführung zum Beispiel von Politikern oder auch Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, wie einem Präsidenten eines Bundesverbandes, teilweise vom öffentlichen Interesse an der Berichterstattung verdrängt wird. 

*Zum Fall*
Wir bekamen in der Redaktion einen Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei aus Offenbach, die Peter Mohnert vertreten würden. Dort verlangte man die Löschung vieler Beiträge – sowohl redaktionelle wie auch Postings in den Diskussionen - mit der pauschalen Unterstellung, diese würden das Persönlichkeitsrecht des Herrn Mohnert beeinträchtigen. 

Da wir uns unserer Verantwortung zum einen bewusst sind, und deswegen in solchen Fällen immer eine vernünftige Lösung suchen, wir aber zum anderen nicht einfach Beiträge löschen, welche partiell Missfallen hervorrufen, baten wir die Rechtsanwälte von Herrn Mohnert, uns die genauen Beiträge sowie den jeweiligen Rechtsgrund, warum ein Beitrag oder Teile davon gelöscht werden sollten, zu nennen. 

Vor allem, weil in dem Schreiben Beiträge genannt wurden, die nicht zugeordnet werden konnten, da keine direkten Links angegeben waren und Datum sowie Titel der genannten Beiträge teilweise nicht stimmten.

Zudem war in einigen Beiträgen gar nicht von Herrn Mohnert selber die Rede, sondern nur vom VDSF beziehungsweise der Führung des Verbandes allgemein.

Wir baten weiter darum, uns mitzuteilen, ob die Kanzlei Herrn Mohnert als Person vertritt, den VDSF oder die VDSF-GmbH. Denn alle monierten Beiträge standen in Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH und aus der beigefügten Vollmacht ging eben nicht klar hervor, wer nun genau vertreten wird.



			
				Schreiben an die Anwälte schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> wir haben Ihr Schreiben mit obigem Betreff erhalten und wollen als verantwortungsbewusstes Medienunternehmen wie immer in solchen Fällen gerne schnellstens tätig werden.
> 
> Auf der Basis Ihres aktuellen Schreibens ist es uns nicht möglich, die von Ihnen monierten Beiträge auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit zu überprüfen, weil bereits nicht klar ist, auf welche konkreten Beiträge Sie sich beziehen.
> ...




Die Kanzlei antwortete, dass sie Herrn Mohnert vertreten würden  - auch in seiner Eigenschaft als VDSF-Präsident und als Geschäftsführer der VDSF-GmbH. Aber nicht den VDSF oder die VDSF-GmbH.

Auch im zweiten Schreiben wurden wieder keine Links zu den Beiträgen geschickt und auch wiederum nicht - wie rechtlich notwendig - die Teile der Postings genannt, die gelöscht werden sollten. Ebenso wurden die Rechtsgründe für das Löschungsbegehren nicht genannt.

Als pauschale Anmerkung am Ende des Schreibens der Anwälte stand nur sinngemäß, 
dass deren Mandantschaft die Ansicht habe, die Beiträge würden über das hinausgehen, was noch von Meinungs- oder Pressefreiheit gedeckt wäre.

Wir machten nochmals klar, dass ohne genaue Nennung der zu beanstandenden Teile der Postings bzw. Veröffentlichungen und ohne Nennung des jeweiligen Rechtsgrundes wir nicht einfach pauschal Beiträge löschen könnten und verwiesen dabei auf die zu Grunde liegende Praxis. 



			
				Schreiben an die Anwälte schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> auch auf Grund Ihres Faxes vom 18.07. sehen wir uns leider noch nicht in der Lage zu handeln.
> 
> Ihr Mandant kann nicht pauschal die Löschung ihm nicht genehmer ganzer redaktioneller Artikel oder ganzer Postings im Diskussionsforum verlangen.
> ...



Daraufhin hörten wir von der Kanzlei nichts mehr. 

*Die Anzeigen*
Statt dessen kam eine Anfrage der Polizei zur Herausgabe von Daten, welche einen unserer  User betreffen, der sich mit einer Strafanzeige wegen übler Nachrede konfrontiert sah. 

Der User wurde von Peter Mohnert, VDSF-Präsident, angezeigt wegen angeblicher „übler Nachrede“ in Beiträgen im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH. 

Ich bekam dann ebenfalls letzte Woche eine Ladung zu einer Anhörung als Beschuldigter auf Grund einer Anzeige wegen angeblicher Verleumdung.

Auch hier zeigte wieder Peter Mohnert, Präsident des VDSF, an. Diesmal, wie gesagt, wegen Verleumdung, aber auch wieder im Zusammenhang mit redaktionellen Beiträgen und Postings in Diskussionen im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH.

Nach Rücksprache des angezeigten Anglers mit seiner Rechtsschutzversicherung, sah dieser bis dato noch keinen Grund zu irgendeiner Reaktion.

Auch die Aussage unserer Juristen war klar:
Erstmal warten, ob es überhaupt über die Ermittlungen hinaus zu einer Verhandlung kommt, was in solchen Fällen fast nie passiert. 

Zudem sind die Äußerungen nach Ansicht der Juristen nicht zu beanstanden, sondern von den Grundrechten auf Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit gedeckt. Gerade unter dem Aspekt, dass Herr Mohnert als VDSF-Präsident eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist und sich insoweit auch weitgehende Diskussionen gefallen lassen muss. 

Gerade dann, wenn es wie bei den Diskussionen im Forum um seine Funktion als Verbandspräsident und Geschäftsführer der VDSF-GmbH geht. 

*Meine Meinung dazu:*
Wir scheinen mit unseren Fragen rund um die VDSF-GmbH wohl irgendeinen Nerv getroffen zu haben, wenn Herr Mohnert mit Anwaltsschreiben und Anzeigen reagiert.

Nur zur Erinnerung:
Wir fragten da schlicht mal nach, was die drei Geschäftsführer wohl verdienen. 

Auch hätten wir gerne eine Erklärung für die Fragen aus den uns vorliegenden Dokumenten gehabt.

Wie es denn sein könne, dass bei Umsätzen von 2 – 300.000 Euro ein Gewinn von nur ca. 500 Euro ausgewiesen wird, aber ein Gewinnvortrag von um die 80.000 Euro und was hinter solchen Bilanzierungen wohl stecken mag.

Selbstverständlich hätte Herr Mohnert das alles einfach erklären können.

Sei es über die Seiten des VDSF oder auch als Stellungnahme an unsere Redaktion oder auch als Posting.  

Was dahinter steckt, dass er die Löschung solcher Beiträge anstrebt statt sich einfach dazu zu erklären, kann man sicher diskutieren.

Es passt aber wohl in das allgemeine Bild, dass weder Information noch Diskussion im VDSF wirklich erwünscht sind. 

Und was Herr Mohnert von innerverbandlicher Demokratie hält, hat er in dem uns vorliegenden Schreiben an den Präsidenten des DAV, Herrn Markstein, klargemacht:
Wohl nicht viel. 

Weil er meinte, dass die Mitglieder alles abnicken würden, was Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss vorlegen würden und daher Herr Markstein doch auch (im Zusammenhang mit der Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF) das einfach in seinem Verband so handhaben solle.

Sollte es wider Erwarten tatsächlich zu einem Verfahren statt zu einer Einstellung kommen, habe ich vollstes Vertrauen in die Gerichte, dass Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit in einem solchen Verfahren siegen werden..

Thomas Finkbeiner




Scheinbar war der obige Bericht nicht so klar und eindeutig wie ich dachte.

Ohne jetzt alles durchgelesen zu haben, was dazu die letzten Tage geschrieben wurde:
*Dafür ein großes SORYY und der nochmalige Versuch, das in "Kurzfassung" zu erklären..​*
Es handelt sich um zwei juristisch verschiedene Dinge, weswegen ich das auch extra im Text getrennt hatte in "Der Fall" und "Die Anzeigen".

Das eine ist privatrechtlich, das andere strafrechtlich.

Das eine gegen uns als Betreiber, das andere gegen einzelne Personen/User.

Es gibt keinen *juristischen* Zusammenhang.

Nur ist da eben die zeitliche Abfolge interessant.


Also nochmal:
*1.: Privatrechtliche Forderung an die Betreiber der Seite*​Uns wurde von einer Kanzlei in Offenbach eine Liste mit redaktionellen Beiträgen und Postings geschickt, ohne Link oder URL zu den Beiträgen, um diese auch finden zu können.

Dazu waren Titel/Datumsangaben zumindest teilweise falsch, so dass eh die Beiträge nicht gefunden/zugeordnet werden konnten.

Ebenfalls wurde zu keinem Beitrag ein juristischer Grund genannt, warum der entfernt werden sollte.

*Wir löschen nun mal aber nicht einfach Beiträge, wenn die jemand stören.*

*Beiträge gerade in Diskussionen um Parteien, Behörden, Verbänden oder Personen des öffentlichen Lebens schon zweimal nicht. *

Denn dass über deren Verhalten und Amtsführung auch kritisch und hart diskutiert wird, gehört schlicht zur Demokratie dazu und ist von der Verfassung geschützt.

Es kann natürlich immer sein/vorkommen, dass Berichte und Postings dabei das Persönlichkeitsrecht einzelner Personen berühren.

Wenn so etwas vorkommt und uns das zur Kenntnis kommt und wie *rechtlich unbedingt notwendig* dann zu jedem Beitrag die zu beanstandende Passage mit dem jeweils monierten Rechtsgrund genannt wird, löschen wir auch solche Beiträge, sofern das nach juristischer Prüfung notwendig erscheint.

*Es wurde uns jedoch nie ein konkreter Beitrag/Passage mit einem zu beanstandenden konkreten Rechtsgrund genannt. Und das (siehe die Mails and die Anwälte) trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage.*

Pauschal schreiben die Anwälte nur, dass die gesamte geschickte Liste mit (teilweise nicht zuordenbaren) Beiträgen nach Ansicht ihres Mandanten (also wohl nicht nach der Ansicht der Anwälte!!) über das hinausgehen würde, was noch von Presse- oder Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wäre - *das ist kein juristischer Grund, das ist eine private und persönliche Einschätzung!!!!*

Und wir löschen nicht einfach Beiträge, nur weil die manchen Amtsinhabern oder Personen nicht gefallen.

*Dazu MÜSSEN die eben schon etwas mehr bringen, nämlich das, was vom Gesetz dazu zwingend vorgeschrieben ist, was aber eben NIEMALS geschehen ist.*

*Das sahen auch unsere Juristen übereinstimmend so, daher gab es für uns als Betreiber keinen Grund zu handeln und Beiträge zu löschen.  *

Nachdem also nach unserer mehrfachen Anfrage an die Anwälte keinerlei - *wie es rechtlich notwendig gewesen wäre* - Beiträge mit entsprechenden Rechtsgründen genannt wurden, und nicht weiter mit uns als Betreiber wegen dieser Sache Kontakt deswegen aufgenommen wurde, sahen wir dann diesen Fall auch als erledigt an.

Und damit ist dieser Fall durch, was uns als Betreiber der Seite angeht.

*2.: Strafrechtliche Anzeigen gegen Angler/User*​Dann kam nachfolgend eine Anfrage der Polizei wegen Herausgabe von Daten eines Users, weil dieser von Herrn Mohnert bei der Polizei angezeigt wurde wegen angeblicher übler Nachrede. 

Das hat nur insoweit mit diesem obigen Fall zu tun, als sich herausstellte, dass es dabei um einen Beitrag ging, den Herr Mohnert von uns als Betreiber gelöscht haben wollte. 

*Warum Herr Mohnert uns nicht einfach diesen Beitrag und den Rechtsgrund dazu geschickt hat, ist nicht nachvollziehbar, da wir mehrmals darum gebeten hatten.* 

Und warum er dann den User bei der Polizei anzeigt, statt uns - wie er es angefangen hatte - auf  privatrechtlichem Wege zur Löschung zu bewegen, ist in meinen Augen nur damit nachvollziehbar, dass Druck gegen den User gemacht werden sollte, wohl damit seine Fragen rund um die VDSF-GmbH unterdrückt  werden.

*Wäre Herr Mohnert so in seiner Persönlichkeit verletzt gewesen, wäre es ja der schnellere und einfachere Weg gewesen, *den privatrechtlichen Weg weiter zu beschreiten und eben endlich konkrete juristische Gründe zu dem, jeweils monierten Beitrag zu nennen - dann, aber *ERST* dann, hätten wir ja als Betreiber auch reagieren müssen/können.

Dass er dies nicht getan hat, sondern weiter die Beiträge stehen lies und statt dessen strafrechtlich gegen einzelne User vorgeht zeigt in meinen Augen nur, dass diese Beiträge logischweise so schlimm nicht sein können für Herrn Mohnert - weil er ja sonst dne schnellsten und einfachsten Weg zur Entfernung der Beiträge genommen hätte.


Dann bekam ich selber eine "Einladung" von der Polizei, bei der ich als Beschuldigter vernommen werden sollte, da mich Herr Mohnert wegen angeblicher Verleumdung bei der Polizei angezeigt hatte. Da ich dazu nichts aussagte (das mache ich dann, wenn der Fall tatsächlich verhandelt werden sollte), erfuhr ich auch nicht, um welchen konkreten Beitrag es sich handelte. 

Und jetzt warte ich in aller Ruhe ab, was da kommt.

Da wir über Herrn Mohnert ja ausschliesslich in seiner Funktion als VDSF-Präsident und/oder VDSF-GmbH-Geschäftsführer berichteten bwz. diskutierten, muss es also auch damit zusammen hängen.

Und da würde ich mich über eine Verhandlung sehr freuen, da ich alle gemachten Behauptungen zu Fragen rund um Amt und Amtsführung in unseren Augen auch belegen kann. 

Da man zu seiner Entlastung in einem Strafprozess ja jeden Zeugen benennen kann, können sich schon viele Geschäftsführer und Funktionäre aller Bundes- und Landesverbände auf die Einladung als Zeuge freuen. 

Ebenso eine ganze Reihe von Vereinsfunktionären, die versucht hatten, innerhalb des Systems Verband etwas durchzusetzen und bei denen versucht wurde, das massiv zu verhindern, dass überhaupt entsprechende Anträge gestellt oder Diskussionen veranstaltet werden konnten.

Und wir werden natürlich einen Verhandlungstermin rechtzeitig bekannt geben, damit sich das jeder Interessierte dann auch anschauen kann.

Wir werden auch einen Antrag stellen, das Ganze dann filmen und veröffentlichen zu dürfen ;-))


*Also ganz kurz zusammen gefasst:*​1.:
Nach wie vor ist jeder User hier selber verantwortlich für seine Beiträge -  auch rechtlich.

2.:
Wir löschen als Betreiber nicht einfach Beiträge von Usern, nur weil das irgendwelche Oberen so wollen, die dazu nicht mal konkrete juristische Gründe nennen können oder wollen.

3.:
Wir finden es unter aller Sxx, wenn Verbandsfunktionäre/Präsidenten augenscheinlich versuchen, Information und Diskussionen mittels Strafanzeigen gegen einzelne Angler/User - die eigene Klientel - zu unterdrücken...



Ich als Angezeigter werde mich da mit allen Mitteln wehren und alles dazu öffentlich machen. Auch und gerade, da ich in keinster Weise denke, irgend etwas juristisch nicht haltbares geschrieben zu haben - weder in einem redaktionellen Beitrag noch in einem Posting.


Ich hoffe, dass das auch die anderen Angezeigten tun, sofern es zu einer Verhandlung kommen sollte.


*Und dass dieses Vorgehen, mittels Anwälten und juristischer Schritte Leute "auf Linie zu bringen", im VDSF nichts Neues ist*, zeigt auch das Schreiben von Dr. Thomas Guenther, ehemaliger Landesverbandspräsident im VDSF und ehemaliger Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund:



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Thomas, liebe Leser des Anglerboards,
> die Nachricht ist schockierend und empörend zugleich:
> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer, dessen Mitglied ich seit vielen Jahren bin, strebt die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Anglern an, weil sie ihre Meinung äußern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS:
Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich auch zu wissen, ob hier Peter Mohnert selber seine Anwälte bezahlt oder ob das über den VDSF oder die VDSF-GmbH abgewickelt wird - aber das können wir leider nicht herausfinden.

Und ob ein Funktionär des VDSF diesbezüglich - oder auch wegen der Bilanzen der VDSF GmbH - mal auf einer Hauptversammlung konkret nachfragt, wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ohne inhaltlich auf das Thema eingehen zu wollen (wie schwach!!!) - ich kenne eine ähnliche Situation aus einem anderen Forum (nix mit Angeln).
Da blieb als Fazit nur festzuhalten: 

"Leg Dich nicht mit einem öff. Forum an! Da kann man nur verlieren!" |evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> wie schwach!!!


Von uns seitens der Redaktion?

Ich fand unsere Reaktionen rechtlich, inhaltlich, wie auch vom Verfahren her eigentlich gut und vernünftig.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von uns seitens der Redaktion?


Nein, natürlich von der "Gegenseite".
Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit einschränken zu wollen ist extrem schwach!
Und wegen jeder Kleinigkeit immer erstmal mit nem Anwalt zu drohen empfinde ich als unglaublich kleingeistig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ok. verstanden.
Danke.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Um so öffentlicher um so besser wird die Allgemeinheit informiert und das ist auch gut so.


PS: Seid Ihr verpflichtet worden, die persönlichen Daten des Mitgliedes herauszugeben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Gebeten von der Polizei als Ermittlungsbehörde.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Dann könnte man sowas zum Schutz seiner Mitglieder ja auch ablehnen, oder?!?
Weil für ne richterliche Anordnung zur Herausgabe könnte das Eis bisl dünne sein, nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

So sehen wir das auch..


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@FoolishFarmer:
Ich sehe gerade Deine Signatur.
Ich dachte immer PETA steht für "Peter enttäuscht tausende Angler" #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*


Damit aber auch gut mit Offtopic ....


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja, hast ja recht..:m


Aber, nur um nochmal konkret nachzufragen:


> Denn alle monierten Beiträge standen in Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH


Es gibt ja hier bei uns massenweise Postings und redaktionelle Artikel, wo es um die Person Mohnert geht und wo er durchweg ziemlich schlecht bei wegkommt. Hatten sich seine Anwälte darauf nicht bezogen, sondern "nur" auf die Stellen, wo es um die VDSF-GmbH geht???? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nicht ausschliesslich - aber praktisch alle von den Anwälten monierten Postings und redaktionellen Beiträge standen mit im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH.


----------



## Döbeldepp (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich würd mal sagen "gebissene Hunde bellen". Was stellt sich die Führung des Vereins vor, das alle Aktionen die gemacht werden nicht diskutiert werden in der Angelgemeinschaft. Hier in den Foren geht es noch gesittet zu. Will nicht wissen was für Ausdrücke an den Gewässern oder Angelstammtischen gemacht werden.

Ich finde es schon peinlich von Herrn M. eine solche Aktion zu starten, zumal er wissen muß das hier darüber gesprochen und nicht hinter Türen verhandelt wird.

Macht weiter und Kopf hoch.

petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Macht weiter und Kopf hoch.


Keine Panik - aufgeben ist nicht.

Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Tomasz (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich persönlich kann nicht einschätzen, ob die Einwände von Herrn Mohnert nun berechtigt sind oder nicht. Schon garnicht, wenn es nicht an Hand von konkreten Zitaten geschieht, die eine Beanstandung rechtfertigen würden. 
Ich persönlich finde den Stil der AB-Redaktion auch nicht immer zielführend und treffsicher. Aber das Schreiben der Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert gibt mir zumindest das gute Gefühl, dass die Verbandsspitzen hier sehr aufmerksam mitlesen. Vielleicht bleibt dann bei denen auch ein wenig davon hängen, was die Basis so beschäftigt und von ihr diskutiert wird. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Aber das Schreiben der Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert gibt mir zumindest das gute Gefühl, dass die Verbandsspitzen hier sehr aufmerksam mitlesen. Vielleicht bleibt dann bei denen auch ein wenig davon hängen, was die Basis so beschäftigt und von ihr diskutiert wird.


Stimmt, so hab ich das auch noch nicht gesehen - wir zeigen Wirkung ;-)))

Aber es zeigt auch, dass wir mit unseren Vermutungen bezüglich Demokratieverständnis, Information, Diskussion etc. so falsch wohl nicht liegen werden..


----------



## Tomasz (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, so hab ich das auch noch nicht gesehen - wir zeigen Wirkung ;-)))...



Das kommt wohl von der mir eigenen Art immer das positive zu suchen und zu denken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Stil der AB-Redaktion auch nicht immer zielführend und treffsicher.



Unser Stil wäre sicherlich ein anderer, wenn wir *mit* diesen Personen diskutieren könnten, statt ständig nur *über* sie zu berichten. 
Aber dann müssten diese auch bereit sein, sich der öffentlichen Meinung zu stellen und ihr Verhalten und ihre Entscheidungen, die sie im Namen einer breiten Masse von Anglern getroffen haben, öffentlich zu rechtfertigen.
Dies jedoch kann nur jemand überzeugend tun, der von sich, seinem Tun und seiner Rechtschaffenheit selbst überzeugt ist und daher auch andere (vor allem die, die er vertritt) überzeugen kann. :m


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Unser Stil wäre sicherlich ein anderer, wenn wir *mit* diesen Personen diskutieren könnten, statt ständig nur *über* sie zu berichten.
> Aber dann müssten diese auch bereit sein, sich der öffentlichen Meinung zu stellen und ihr Verhalten und ihre Entscheidungen, die sie im Namen einer breiten Masse von Anglern getroffen haben, öffentlich zu rechtfertigen.
> Dies jedoch kann nur jemand überzeugend tun, der von sich, seinem Tun und seiner Rechtschaffenheit selbst überzeugt ist und daher auch andere (vor allem die, die er vertritt) überzeugen kann. :m



auf die tour: ich hau dich weil du nicht mit mir redest?

ein fraglicher stil.


----------



## Badra (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Es geht schon komisch zu in der Welt, 

Hoffentlich kommt es zum Prozess (Thomas tut mir leid)  aber dann müsste ja alles offengelegt werden. Frage ist es das was Herr M. möchte, das kann er doch billiger haben. Man müsste es ihm nur mal sagen.

Anwälte schicken ist doch Kindergarten, kleine Gruppe, wie der gelernte Ossi sagt.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Luku schrieb:


> auf die tour: ich hau dich weil du nicht mit mir redest?
> 
> ein fraglicher stil.



Nö,
um Deine Worte zu benutzen:
Ich hau dich, weil du mit gar keinem redest, auch nicht mit denen, die es angeht, sondern weil du über alle Köpfe hinweg machst, was du willst, egal ob es gut ist oder nicht.

Aber darum geht es *hier* nicht, ist also hier OT.

@Badra: Vermutlich war denen das gar nicht so bewusst, dass bei einer Verleumdungsklage der fragliche Tatbestand zu widerlegen ist. :m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Bisher habe ich mich ja zurück gehalten, aber nun ist der Bogen überspannt und ich muß meinem Ärger einmal Luft machen...

Um es mal mit einfachen Worten zu sagen: Der gute Herr M. will gerichtlich durchsetzen das man über "gewisse Sachen" nicht sprechen bzw. diese nicht "ausbabbeln" darf....

So so... Gab es das nicht schon öfter? Wo`s endet wissen wir ja... Die Mauer *ist *weg. 

Nun, ich hoffe doch sehr das die Anwälte hier mitlesen:

Ich stelle mir so langsam wirklich die Frage, ob hier vom Präsidium des VDSF etwas vertuscht werden soll.

Ich als Mitglied des VDSF wünsche mir mehr Transparenz und Offenheit, vor allem aber möchte ich als einfaches Mitglied gerne mal wissen was mit den Mitgliedbeiträgen alles bezahlt wird und wo die rechtliche Grundlage dafür ist.

*Vor allem würde ich mir wünschen das ihr Mandant sich endlich einmal öffentlich zu diesen Vorgängen äußert!*

Wenn mir als Chef einer Firma ähnliche Vorgänge bekannt und angelastet werden, würde ich alles tun, um diese zu entkräften.

Ihr Mandant hüllt sich in aber vornehmes Schweigen und treibt die Fusion zusammen mit dem Präsidium vorran. Natürlich ohne das wir einfachen Mitglieder daran teilhaben können.
So wäre es ein leichtes für ihren Mandanten doch mal eine Mitgliederbefragung durchzuführen.
Aber nichts dergleichen geschiet. Im Gegenteil, er versucht nun seine Kritiker mundtot zu machen.

Der Großteil der "einfachen Mitglieder" hat keinerlei Möglichkeit an Informationen über die Fusion, Kassenbestände (Ausgaben usw) oder zu sonstigen Aktivitäten des Präsidiums zu kommen.

Wir werden von den Landesverbänden und Vereinsvorständen "am langen Arm" verhungern gelassen.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob das ihrem Mandanten gefällt bzw. oder ob da gar eine Weisung "von oben" erteilt wurde.

*Herr Mohnert, wir zahlen ihr Gehalt und deswegen haben wir auch ein Recht auf die Informationen, genauso wie wir das Recht haben, uns kritisch über Sie, die Fusion oder andere Vorgänge im täglichen Leben zu äußern!!!*
*Oder wollen sie jetzt alle Angler die sich ihnen und ihrem Verhalten gegenüber Kritisch äußern mit einer Klage das Reden verbieten??*


*Und von einem "Mann von Welt" und Vorstand einer großen Instutition erwarte ich es einfach das er sich auch den kritischen Fragen der Öffentlichkeit bzw. der Mitglieder stellt und nicht, wie bisher geschehen, die Mauer noch höher zieht.*

Und ich für meinen Teil lasse mir von nichts und niemanden den Mund verbieten und ich hoffe das der Angler der beschuldigt wird, standhaft bleibt und zu seinen Äußerungen steht.

*Mit solchen Aktionen stellen sie sich ins Abseits und entfernen sich nur noch weiter von der Basis.*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

P.S.: Ich habe vor dem Verfassen dieses Artikels zur Sicherheit mit meinem Rechtsanwalt gesprochen... Das alles darf ich sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> P.S.: Ich habe vor dem Verfassen dieses Artikels mit meinem Rechtsanwalt gesprochen... Das alles darf ich sagen.


Unsere Juristen sahen in den von Herrn Mohnerts Anwälten monierten Beiträgen ja auch keine rechtliche Gefahr..

Zumal die Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert ja nicht konkretes in einzelnen Beiträgen monierten, sondern nur pauschal meinten, dass ihre Mandantschaft die Ansicht habe (also nicht sie, seine Anwälte, sondern nur Herr Mohnert selber  ;-)) )  die Beiträge würden über das hinausgehen, was noch von Meinungs- oder Pressefreiheit gedeckt wäre.


Ansonsten teile ich persönlich Deine Meinungsäußerung....


----------



## Tomasz (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Ich als Mitglied des VDSF wünsche mir mehr Transparenz und Offenheit, vor allem aber möchte ich als einfaches Mitglied gerne mal wissen was mit den Mitgliedbeiträgen alles bezahlt wird und wo die rechtliche Grundlage dafür ist.
> ...



Völlig richtig und Dein gutes Recht. Wenn es nichts zu verheimlichen gibt, kann man doch von Verbandsseite offensiv damit umgehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Rapfenjäger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wehret den Anfängen !
( S´hat sisch nischt verädert, nur verlagert )
petri, R.-Jäger


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Naja, die Anfänge kann man (leider) nicht mehr verhindern - nur wird hier offensichtlich, wie im VDSF gedacht und gehandelt wird.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich habe im Tagesverlauf bis jetzt 32 Emails (mit sehr großem Verteiler) von Bekannten mit Verweis auf diesen Thread bekommen. 

Einhelliger Tenor: Völliges Unverständnis über dieses Verhalten des Verbandsvorsitzenden. Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass eigentlich alle Absender der Mails in Mitgliedsvereinen des Verbandes organisiert sind.

Ich glaube, hier hat sich Herr Mohnert ein Eigentor geschossen.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@asphaltmonster:
100% Zustimmung von mir bis auf in einer Sache:


> Der gute Herr M. will gerichtlich durchsetzen das man über "gewisse Sachen" nicht sprechen bzw. diese nicht "ausbabbeln" darf....


Eben nicht nur das!!! Allein die spekulative Nachfrage aufgrund eines für viele hier und anderswo leider undurchsichtigen Konstrukts namens VdSF-GmbH, bei der er Geschäftsführer ist, hinsichtlich ihrer Rolle rund um die Fusion und des von ihm initiierten Scheiternlassens derselben, rechtfertigt seiner Ansicht nach schon eine Anzeige wegen "Übler Nachrede"!!!

Und jemand mit diesem Rechtsempfinden ist Vorsitzender des größten deutschen Anglerverbandes und die Schlüsselperson, die letztlich funktional für alle hier im AB und von uns als Redaktion aufgelisteten und zur Diskussion gestellten Probleme verantwortlich ist.

Schade, dass ich übers WE unterwegs bin und die Diskussion hier nicht live mitverfolgen kann....:m

@Tomasz: Du gehst also davon aus, dass es was zu verheimlichen gibt? :m


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, die Anfänge kann man (leider) nicht mehr verhindern.


 
Brauch man auch net,es brodelt gewaltig und der Druck auf das Eis wird von tag zu tag größer.

Nun bilden sich erste größere risse in der Eisschicht,und das geht einigen wenigen gegen strich.

Oder kurz um,das AB und die ganzen trööts zeigen langsam Wirkung,weil von unten raus das Fudament der großen Pyramide anfängt zu wackeln.


Wie schrieb ich noch die tage zu Kolja,du glaubst gar nicht wer hier alles mitliest,sollte man eigentlich nicht glauben,aber doch sie lesen wirklich mit (weiß ich aus sicherer quelle).


#6#6#6

|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> ........du glaubst gar nicht wer hier alles mitliest,sollte man eigentlich nicht glauben,aber doch sie lesen wirklich mit (weiß ich aus sicherer quelle).
> 
> 
> #6#6#6
> ...




:m:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe im Tagesverlauf bis jetzt 32 Emails (mit sehr großem Verteiler) von Bekannten mit Verweis auf diesen Thread bekommen.
> 
> Einhelliger Tenor: Völliges Unverständnis über dieses Verhalten des Verbandsvorsitzenden. Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass eigentlich alle Absender der Mails in Mitgliedsvereinen des Verbandes organisiert sind.
> 
> Ich glaube, hier hat sich Herr Mohnert ein Eigentor geschossen.



Das freut mich doch zu lesen - vielleicht wachen jetzt doch einige im VDSF auf und lassen sich nicht mehr für das Verhalten ihrer Funktionäre mit in Haftung nehmen, indem sie anfangen, gegen solches Gebahren vorzugehen und Verantwortliche in die Schranken zu weisen.

Dann wäre vielleicht auch eine wirkliche Fusion noch möglich.

Denn die 12er-Kommission war da ja auch schon mal weiter und hatte ein *GEMEINSAMES *Grundsatzpapier erarbeitet und verabschiedet, in dem die wichtigsten angelpoltischen Punkte aufgeführt waren und die Grundlage für den neuen Verband sein sollten.

Bis dann Peter Mohnert und das VDSF-Präsidium ohne vorherige Information (weder des DAV noch der eigenen Leute) die 12er-Kommission am Vorabend des Fischereitages in München platzen liesen (wir berichteten).

Und das gemeinsam erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier dann auf einmal als "internes DAV-Diskussionspapier" bezeichnet wurde.

*Man sieht an diesen Vorgängen genauso wie an dem Vorgang hier, wie es um Demokratieverständnis, Informations- und Diskussionbereitschaft innerhalb des VDSF bestellt ist*.



*Fazit:*​Lasst euch das als *VDSFle*r weiter gefallen, dann seid ihr daran auch mit schuld....

Lasst euch das als *DAVler* weiter gefallen und euch übernehmen, dann habt ihrs nicht besser verdient...


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Und ganz ehrlich ich hoffe,nein ich glaube das es bald gewältig kracht.

Werden wir noch von hören 

Mich freuts endlich werden mehr und mehr Wach.


Ps: 39 online im Politikforum  #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> Mich freuts endlich werden mehr und mehr Wach.
> 
> 
> Ps: 39 online im Politikforum  #6





Peters Fehltritt entwickelt sich zum Publikumsmagneten.
Er hilft also quasi mit, die Angler wachzurütteln.

Ob er sich das so vorgestellt hat?|kopfkrat


|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@ Thomas

jetzt heisst es festbeissen... anscheinend sägt ihr grade an einem Stüzbalken des VDSF 

BTW: Support + Lob erntet ihr sogar auf ganz anderen Foren und Plattformen....


----------



## Kedde1887 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da muss ich mich ja schämen, Mitglied in diesem Verband zu sein.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> BTW: Support + Lob erntet ihr sogar auf ganz anderen Foren und Plattformen....


Auch das freut mich - geb ich gerne zu..



> Da muss ich mich ja schämen, Mitglied in diesem Verband zu sein.......


Nur, wenn Du solche Dinge widerspruchslos hinnimmst...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Wehret den Anfängen !
> ( S´hat sisch nischt verädert, nur verlagert )
> petri, R.-Jäger



Ich bin ein wenig verwundert.

Nicht über das Vorgehen von Herrn Mohnert, oh nein. Sowas hätte ich schon viel früher erwartet. Vielmehr darüber, das sowas Verwunderung auslöst.

Mir wird ja immer Hetze gegen den VDSF vorgeworfen, es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass man Änderungen "von innen heraus" vorantreiben soll.

Ich hab es bereits mehrfach geschrieben und wiederhole es gerne noch einmal.

Der VDSF ist seit den 80ern nicht zimperlich darin, unliebsame Kritiker mundtot zu machen. Auch Anzeigen gegen Angler waren in der heißen Phase der VDSF Ideologie- Strickerei nicht ungewöhnlich. 
Über juristisch mehr als Zweifelhafte Methoden schweige ich mal lieber. Und hier ist der aktuelle Beweis, wieder mal. 

Aber das ist ja alles Hetze und Übertreibung.

Nein, es ist erlebte VDSF Geschichte über viele aktive Jahre hinaus. 

Und es hat sich nichts geändert, außer den Namen. Auswechslungen bedingt durch die natürliche Mortalitätsrate.

Ansonsten ist es immer noch derselbe Verhau.

Nur, und das ist ein signifikanter Unterschied, heute gibt es Internet. Das gab es früher nicht und deshalb hat der Mantel der Geschichte das weitgehend zugedeckt.

Das geht heute nicht mehr. Uns per Anwalt mundtot zu machen, ist wie Feuer mit Bezin löschen. 

Und, werter Herr Mohnert, Lieber Peter,

Sie glauben doch nicht, dass selbst wenn die Fusion zustande kommt, das Thema VDSF dann für uns beendet sein wird.

Im Gegenteil, dann gehts erst richtig los. Und dann kommen wir auch nochmal auf die ominöse VDSF-GmbH zurück.
Das sind ja noch so viele Fragen offen, so vieles wurde noch nicht geschrieben. 
Und jeder, wirklich jeder, der sich im Dunstkreis eines Peter Mohnert versucht sich in eine verantwortungsvollen Funktion im VDSF ( auch wenn der dann anderes heißt) zu saugen, oder sein Pöstchen dort zu halten, wird ebenfalls beleuchtet. Gnadenlos. 

Denn eines dürfte doch wohl vollkommen klar sein.

Wer sich nach dieser Aktion noch mit Herrn Mohnert an einen Tisch setzt, der darf sich über eine enormen Vertrauensverlust und akrbische Durchleuchtung nicht beklagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Und jeder, wirklich jeder, der sich im Dunstkreis eines Peter Mohnert versucht sich in eine verantwortungsvollen Funktion im VDSF ( auch wenn der dann anderes heißt) zu saugen, oder sein Pöstchen dort zu halten, wird ebenfalls beleuchtet. Gnadenlos.
> 
> Denn eines dürfte doch wohl vollkommen klar sein.
> 
> Wer sich nach dieser Aktion noch mit Herrn Mohnert an einen Tisch setzt, der darf sich über eine enormen Vertrauensverlust und akrbische Durchleuchtung nicht beklagen.


So ist es............


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja, Internet ist was feines 

http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/eilmeldung-vdsf-prasident-mohnert-zeigt-angler-an/

Vor 10 Minuten veröffentlicht und schon sitzen 8 Suchmaschinenbots (Google & Co.) und 13 Feedbots drauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke für  die Unterstützung!


----------



## angel-daddy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hi Thomas,
ich finde eure Aktionen und Aufklärungen sehr gut. Ich schreibe zwar selten etwas dazu, nehme aber gerne alle Info´s auf und versuche auf dem neusten Stand zu bleiben.
HUT AB!

LG Martin


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Konrad Adenauer soll mal gesagt haben "Leg dich mit Hundehaltern an und Du kannst dein Amt begraben!"

Nun, wie mir scheint, können Angler auch ganz bissig sein, wenn's drauf ankommt.

Und als jemand, der Im Internet sein Geld verdient, kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: "Pinkele NIEMALS einem Forum und seiner Gemeinde vor's Schienbein. Der Strahl, mit dem zurück gepinkelt wird, haut dich aus den Latschen!"

Wie wahr, wie wahr :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> ich finde eure Aktionen und Aufklärungen sehr gut. Ich schreibe zwar selten etwas dazu, nehme aber gerne alle Info´s auf und versuche auf dem neusten Stand zu bleiben.
> HUT AB!
> 
> LG Martin



Danke für die Unterstützung.

Wir machen weiter..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Registrierte Benutzer: 2, Gäste: 15



Und vor allem freut es mich sehr, dass das hier wohl weit über das Anglerboard hinaus wahrgenommen wird...

Bitte an die Gastleser:
Verbreitet das weiter!!


----------



## Badra (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Es ist ja keine Drohung aber DIE ZEIT WIRD KOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das musst Du präzisieren - nicht, dass jemand denkt, das Anglerboard oder User hier wären damit gemeint ;-))


----------



## Burney (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hey,

habs auch über ein anderes Forum erfahren. Ich bin schockiert.

Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern...Gibt es irgendwo ein Spendenkonto für die Betroffenen? (Die RS-Versicherung wird so ein Schadensfall sicherlich nicht übernehmen) Da würd ich doch glatt den ein oder anderen Euro spenden 

Grüße Burney


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Im Normalfall kommt sowas ja mangels juristischer Substanz gar nicht erst zur Verhandlung..


Sollte die Notwendigkeit bestehen, werden wir da natürlich gerne was anleiern..


----------



## Burney (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Natürlich, falls sich sowas jedoch als unbegründet erweist, kann man doch eine Gegenklage anstreben? Schließlich hätte man ja Angst um seinen guten Ruf haben können, bzw. wurde dieser aufgrund einer falschen Beschuldigung angekratzt...

Ich bin juristischer Laie, also klärt mich auf 

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wir wollen doch hier nicht selber so tief sinken wie mancher Verband und Funktionär.........

Ich finde es doch gut, wie die sich da selber entlarven..


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wie ist das eigentlich juristisch?
Wie weit geht die Haftung der Betreiber für Äusserungen der Mitglieder?
Wie sieht es damit aus, Daten der Nutzer an Ermittlungsbehörden weiter zu geben?

Grüße

V


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Burney schrieb:


> habs auch über ein anderes Forum erfahren.



|supergri|supergri


----------



## MMK308 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Heyho,

keine Sorge kenne so etwas aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Wird 100 pro eingestellt!

Super reagiert muss man sagen!

Lg, 

Zandi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Super reagiert muss man sagen


Danke, wir tun was wir können....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Uuuiiih... schon so viele Seiten. Werd`s jetzt doch mal in WKW verbreiten...#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Es ist schon ganz schön ernüchternd zu was für Mitteln so einige Leute greifen um unliebsame Wahrheiten unter dem Teppich zu halten und versucht wird anders denkende Mundtod zu machen. 

Was mich wundert ist das keiner der VDSF-Jünger und Verfechter dieser Übername, in dem anderen Thread gibt es ja genug davon, ihrem großen Vorsitzenden zur Seite springen und sein Handeln, genau wie bei der Übername, gut heißen. Aber scheinbar ist da die Angst doch zu groß das man selber in den Fokus dieser ganzen "Panikmacher" gerät. 



@ Ralle, Du hast vollkommen Recht. 
Wie es scheint wiederholt sich die Geschichte wieder. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Werd`s jetzt doch mal in WKW verbreiten



Super und Danke.
Denn solches Verhalten sollte so öffentlich wie nur möglich werden!!


----------



## Namenloser (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Warum geht Herr Mohnert nicht nach Nord Korea oder in die Volksrepublik China wenn ihm die Meinung über seinen Gurckenverband so stört? 
Da lassen sich solche Sachen viel schneller zu seinen Gunsten lösen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, so hab ich das auch noch nicht gesehen - wir zeigen Wirkung ;-)))


Das ist top, dafür #6 #6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber es zeigt auch, dass wir mit unseren Vermutungen bezüglich Demokratieverständnis, Information, Diskussion etc. so falsch wohl nicht liegen werden..


das ist eigentlich schlimm ...



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit einschränken zu wollen ist extrem schwach!


nicht nur schwach, sondern eindeutig verfassungsfeindlich!


In diesen Tagen werden wohl immer mehr Funktionäre aller Ebenen orientierungslos und betriebsblind, was zwar verständlich, aber nicht entschuldbar ist.
Siehe z.B. da: Ozapftis: Bundestrojaner...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227512

Einmal wieder an der Zeit diese schönen :vik:, wichtigen und grundlegenden freien Sätze und Worte zu wiederholen:

*Artikel 5 Grundgesetz *

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt. 

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre. 

(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung. 

(Quelle: Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



			
				Nordlichtangler schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber es zeigt auch, dass wir mit unseren Vermutungen bezüglich Demokratieverständnis, Information, Diskussion etc. so falsch wohl nicht liegen werden..
> ...


Aber genau deswegen lassen wir uns nicht mundtot machen..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

So, bei WKW habe ich es in den Gruppen veröffenlicht wo ich Mitglied bin. 

Es wäre schön, wenn andere AB-User das gleiche u.a. bei Facebook (bin da kein Mitglied) und in anderen Angelgruppen bei WKW  machen würden, 

Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit den Foren von Blinker, Fisch & Fang usw usw?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

KLASSE!!
Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Badra (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Natürlich ist Mister M gemeint, ich schreibe den Namen nicht aus nicht das das von seinen Anwälten als Verunglimpfung gewertet wir und ich noch bis nach Karlsruhe gehen muss. (würde ich aber)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das musst Du präzisieren - nicht, dass jemand denkt, das Anglerboard oder User hier wären damit gemeint ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> (würde ich aber)


Wir auch..


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo zusammen,

was habe ich mich vorhin erschrocken.

Der Mensch, der für Geld eine Interessengruppe vertritt, 
will nun einige davon verklagen.

Hintergrund, es gibt Meinungen und Vermutungen zu einer Sache, die zu dem großen Gebiet der Interessengruppe gehört.

Die VDSF-GmbH wurde doch wahrscheinlich gegründet ( zumindest denke ich das dies der angebliche Grund war) 
um für den VDSF und die Mitglieder da zu sein.

Und da wollen jetzt einige Mitglieder wissen, was steckt denn hinter dieser GmbH.

Wer steckt dahinter?

Wofür ist diese da?

Wer verdient daran Geld?

Und wie viel?

Es wird zu keiner Frage Stellung bezogen.

Es wird sehr dünnhäutig reagiert.

Die Anwälte halten sich trotz mehrfachen Nachfragen auch nicht an die vorgeschriebenen Regeln ( so habe ich das in Bezug auf genaue Nennung der Beiträge mit den "verbotenen" Äußerungen verstanden).

Es wäre ja nicht so, als hätten wir nicht genug Probleme in diesem Land.

Nein, ein Mensch will Rechte außer Kraft setzen, die uns vom Grundgesetz her zu stehen.

Das würde ich ja von einem Minister erwarten.
Aber der Vorsitzende eines ( ich bitte um Entschuldigung ) popeligen Anglerbandes, das haut doch echt dem Faß alle Seiten weg.

Ich habe die Links an alle Vorstandmitglieder gemailt.
Mit bitte um Kenntnisnahme und Einberufung einer Sondersitzung.

Ich will raus aus dem VDSF.

Ich kann keine Grundgesetzbeseitiger mit meinem Geld unterstützen.

Für dieses Rechte, die im Grundgesetz stehen, ist mehr als einer ums Leben gekommen.

Die lasse ich mir nicht von einem Verbands"XXXXX" nehmen.

Und für "die" Anwälte unter den Lesern.

Schämen Sie sich.

Wie immer ( auch wenn es nicht immer ausdrücklich erwähnt wird) ist dies nur die Meinung eines freien Bürgers der BRD.
Der das Grundgesetz nie abschaffen/ ändern wollte.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

GmbH = Gründung mit beschränkter Haftung |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Auch schön, googelt man den Namen:
Listing1: anglerpraxis.de -> Erich Honecker an PM
...
Listing5: dieser Thread zu PM

Wer kann das schon von sich behaupten?
|muahah:


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

es bstärkt mich nur noch mehr in meiner Meinung:
Wenn es schon zu einer Fusion kommen sollte, dann bitte doch mit neuen Gesichtern an der Spitze.

Thomas: Macht weiter !
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Ich habe die Links an alle Vorstandmitglieder gemailt.
> Mit bitte um Kenntnisnahme und Einberufung einer Sondersitzung.
> 
> Ich will raus aus dem VDSF.



@ Wiederanfänger:
#r     #r      #r
Hoffentlich findest Du viele Nachahmer....


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Thomas,

ich denke schon.

Da wurde eine absolute Grenze überschritten.

Es wird so nach und nach allen ins Bewusstsein kommen.

Mir juckt es ja in den Fingern, diesen Threat hier mal an Spiegel.de oder Stern.de zu schicken.

Bei "Feinden der Verfassung" ,bzw. gegen die freie Meinugsäußerung haben die normalerweise was.

Da wird in der Presse hoch allergisch reagiert.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Mensch..
das gewinnt ja richtig an Fahrt.
Man könnte meinen, da schreibt irgend jemand an einem Drehbuch 
Am Ende ist es Mr.M. himself?

Etwas Bauchschmerzen habe ich aber damit, dass erst nach einer Anzeige gegen das AB und einen User des Forums, eine doch recht große Zahl von Anglern (Fories) den Hintern hochbekommt und sich äußert... und was noch besser ist.. aktiv wird.

Das hätte ich mir schon vor gut nem Jahr gewünscht, als klar wurde, in welche Richtung der "Dramaturg" die Szenerie lenkt |wavey:.

Aber nee...
da muß erst der Angriff gegen die im Grundgesetz verankerte Meinungsfreiheit auftauchen um ein "Hallo wach" durchs VDSF-Anglervolk zu jagen...
Oder habe ich da noch Defizite in meinem persönlichen (Demokratie)Verständnis um dies zu verstehen|kopfkrat


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nein Blauzahn,

das siehst du richtig.

Aber es ist doch schön, das es jetzt passiert.

Vielleicht noch rechtzeitig.

Ich hoffe es.

Für mich geht es mit Vollgas in Richtung Austritt.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Mir juckt es ja in den Fingern, diesen Threat hier mal an Spiegel.de oder Stern.de zu schicken.


Wir arbeiten an einer Pressemeldung für die großen Agenturen (dpa etc.)..

Schadet aber natürlich nie, wenn ihr das auch ansonsten in der Nichtanglerpresse verbreitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS:
Und ihr werdet sehen, weder ein Landesverband/Funktionär der VDSF wird sich von diesen Vorgängen distanzieren, noch wird das der DAV-Bund oder DAV-Landesverbände tun.

Die freuen sich auch ihre Übernahme - und haben den Schuss bis heute noch nicht gehört...


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Für mich geht es mit Vollgas in Richtung Austritt.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger


Austritt ist nicht der richtige Weg, dann änderst Du nichts. Auf den Verbandssitzungen den Mund aufmachen und sich aus den Reihen der Abnicker verabschieden.

Es werden Dir, spätestens seit heute, eine Menge Leute folgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wenn genug austreten, können sie auch einen eigenen, vernünftigen Verband machen..

Allemal besser als die jetzigen VDSF, DAV oder der zukünftige DAFV......


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo Hans Peter,

mal davon abgesehen dass ic nicht wüsste wo und wann diese Verbandssitzungen stattfinden ( das ließe sich ja noch rausfinden), bi ich der Meinung, dass diese Sitzungen zu nichts führen würde.

Es ist zu lange Gehirnwäsche betrieben worden.

Mangelde Informationen lähmen auf Dauer jeden.

Es gibt ja keine Neuigkeiten nachzudenken.

Die Mitglieder, die auf solchen Sitzungen folgen sollten, müssten vorher auf Linie gebracht werden.

Macht unsere Angela auch immer so.

Also müsste ein gutes Netzwerk vor der Versammlung den "Königsmord" schon besprochen haben.

Dann könnte es was werden.

Sonst wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.

P.S. Das Geld aus dem System zu ziehen bewirkt auf Dauer auch einiges. Es ist nämlich meiner Meinung nach der Grund der seltsamen Handlungsweisen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ Ralle, Du hast vollkommen Recht.
> Wie es scheint wiederholt sich die Geschichte wieder. Traurig aber wahr.



Es wiederholt sich nur die Vorgehensweise. Aber sie wirkt nicht mehr. Totschweigen lassen wir uns nicht gefallen.
Und was die Geschichte angeht, so wird das im Zeitalter des Internets wirklich zu selbiger und geht nicht im Staub der Zeit vergessen.
Das Internet vergisst nichts. Niemals.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> P.S. Das Geld aus dem System zu ziehen bewirkt auf Dauer auch einiges.


So seh ich das auch...

Raus aus den unfähigen Verbänden...

Der Vorgang hier ist nur der wiederholte Beweis dafür.

Und wie schon gesagt, weder Funktionäre noch Landesverbände des VDSF noch Landesverbände oder Bundesverband DAV werden sich von diesem unglaublichen Vorfall distanzieren - schon gar nicht öffentlich.

Was nur wieder eines zeigt:
Keiner besser als der andere......

Und daher ist das mit dem Geld durch Austritte aus diesem System zu ziehen, sicher kein falscher Weg..


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

sorry jungs, als einer der seit langem keinem der vereine mehr angehört, weil man meist doch nichts erreichen konnte, meine ich, es wird sich der dt. michel wieder mal durchsetzen. es gibt viel zu viele angler, die z.b. nicht hier im ab unterwegs sind, von nichts irgendwas mitbekommen und einfach nur froh sind, angeln zu können. ich glaube auch nicht, daß die großen medienagenturn das genügend würdigen werden. ( siehe auch die immer noch falsche darstellung der peta als tier"schutz"organisation ) ich gebe zwar die hoffnung nicht auf, glaube aber seit langem nicht mehr an erfolg. selbst wenn es herrn mohnert erwischen sollte, es gibt in beiden verbänden genug funktionäre, die nicht wirklich an veränderungen interessiert sind. und die nichtangelnde öffentlichkeit... läßt sich meist von medien beeinflussen und sieht noch lange nicht den "nutzen" der angler am natur- und tierschutz und nur DAS würde für eine ausreichende lobby sorgen, diesen leuten das handwerk zu legen. nichtsdestotrotz habe ich in der gruppe fischernetz bei xing.de mal auf diesen link hingewiesen, weil... die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ;-)


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Yepp,

austrocknen, dann geht die Unfähigkeit von selbst.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Austritt ist nicht der richtige Weg, dann änderst Du nichts. Auf den Verbandssitzungen den Mund aufmachen und sich aus den Reihen der Abnicker verabschieden.
> 
> Es werden Dir, spätestens seit heute, eine Menge Leute folgen.



Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wenn keine Information fliesst, auf die wir auch noch warten!!! Gibts es keine Anträge in den Verbandssitzungen was zu ändern und was dann?


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wenn keine Information fliesst, auf die wir auch noch warten!!! Gibts es keine Anträge in den Verbandssitzungen was zu ändern und was dann?


Dann stell doch einfach den Antrag auf Information. Geht ganz einfach. Aber nicht wundern über die Reaktion aus dem LV.

Einfach weitermachen  Und glaube mir, Du hast auf Dauer die bessere Ausdauer. Es kommt der Zeitpunkt, an dem die keine Möglichkeiten zum Ausweichen finden.


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> sorry jungs, als einer der seit langem keinem der vereine mehr angehört, weil man meist doch nichts erreichen konnte, meine ich, es wird sich der dt. michel wieder mal durchsetzen. es gibt viel zu viele angler, die z.b. nicht hier im ab unterwegs sind, von nichts irgendwas mitbekommen und einfach nur froh sind, angeln zu können. ich glaube auch nicht, daß die großen medienagenturn das genügend würdigen werden. ...




richtig. wir haben keine chance. Nutzen wir sie!

(es hieß ja auch, der mensch würde niemals fliegen...)


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja und da gab es die Aussage: Das geht nicht, das kann man nicht machen und dann kam einer daher und machte es einfach, und siehe da: Es ging.|bla:|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@jose
ich begreife ja, was du meinst, aber ich glaube eben nur noch an einen erfolg, wenn massenweise ganze vereine oder gar unterverbände austreten und eben daran glaube ich nicht, das scheiterte schon bei der untätigkeit innerhalb von dav- vereinen, als es um wiederverprivatisierung von gewässern des pooles ging, wie soll man da innerhalb des vdsf daran glauben, der sich bisher doch oft als angelunfreundlich "bewiesen" hat? wie gesagt, die hoffnung stirbt nie aber der glauben daran ist nicht mehr sehr hoch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Aber wenn sich dann Funktionäre so entlarven wie Peter Mohnert hier mit seinen Anzeigen, wird das sicher einige mehr zum nachdenken bringen als vorher.

Als noch viele glaubten, die Funktionäre machen das schon richtig...

Und wenn dann einige überlegen anfangen, ob sie vielleicht selber mal angezeigt werden, wenn sie nur ihre Meinung sagen..

Es ist ein Samkenkorn, was wir hier legen.

Nicht mehr - aber beileibe auch nicht weniger....

Schon die Anzeige alleine zeigt, dass man uns inzwischen nicht nur wahr-, sondern auch ernst(er) nimmt..

Venceremos...


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@thomas
wenn ich vollkommen "hoffnungslos" wäre, hätte ich den link nicht anderswo gesetzt, aber ich habe gerade im letzten jahr hier in der umgebung ein dermaßen neidverhalten der kleinen vereine untereinander erlebt, der diese hoffnung sehr, sehr drückt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@ leopard:
Nicht aufgeben!

Lieber Don Quichotte - man hat wenigstens die Möglichkeit, Windmühlen zu zertrümmern..

Besser, als es gar nicht versuchen..


PS:
Wobei ich Dich schon verstehen kann - aber gut, dass Du noch nicht aufgegeben hast..


PPS:
Pass aber auf, dass Du Dir keine Anzeige einfängst von VDSF-Funktionären deswegen


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

und: 
machen wir unser engagement nicht abhängig von den erfolgsaussichten.

machen wir es abhängig von unseren ein- und ansichten.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> ...Und glaube mir, Du hast auf Dauer die bessere Ausdauer...


Im Duell gegen Mohnert gibt es einen Partner: die Zeit arbeitet auch für uns 



Jose schrieb:


> richtig. wir haben keine chance. Nutzen wir sie!


Oh, es gibt Bewegung, wenn auch langsam. 
Ich kenne Vereine, die ausgetreten sind, andere, die drüber nachdenken. In vielen Vereinen tritt die Garde der Betonköpfe langsam ab und Jüngere übernehmen das Ruder, Leute, die nicht verbandelt sind, nachdenken,  ...und rechnen.
Denn der Grund für Verbandsaustritte ist meist nicht hohe (unsinnige) Politik, Danebenaktionen von Ewig-Gestrigen wie in diesem Fall, usw., sondern schlichtweg Geld.
Der ganze Verbandskram ist einfach viel zu teuer und ineffektiv!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Alte Zeiten Jose, was ?
Erinnerst Du Dich noch?

Mehr Demokratie wagen (statt andere mit Anzeigen mundtot machen wollen)...


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

ich gebe das angeln als eines meiner hobbys nicht auf, ich will weiter in, mit und als teil der mich umgebenden natur agieren, aber ich glaube nicht mehr daran, daß es da einen dachverband geben wird, der dieses vertreten wird und alles dafür tut, daß es menschen gibt, die vieles dafür tun, daß dieses ureigene bedürfnis für einige zum wohle auch "aller" anderen sei kann/ ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alte Zeiten Jose, was ?
> Erinnerst Du Dich noch?
> 
> Mehr Demokratie wagen..





kati48268 schrieb:


> In vielen Vereinen tritt die Garde der Betonköpfe langsam ab und Jüngere übernehmen das Ruder, Leute, die nicht verbandelt sind, nachdenken,  ...und rechnen.


Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt, und:
die 60er-Geburtsjahrgänge mit ihrem eigenen Erleben des letzten Jahrtausends in fast-noch-WKII-Nachkriegszeit, spielen auf Trümmern und Bombenblindgängern, den kulturellen Umwälzungen in Musik und Liberalität, den 68er Jahresraumrevolutionen und Peace und nette-Welt-Träumen und vielen anderen,
rücken vor an die Spitze und die Macht.
Sie sind chinesisch-astrologisch meist vom Zeichen Büffel, und können zusammen die fürchterlichste umwälzende Gewalt einer Büffelstampede auslösen. Tun wir einfach mal los ... (?) 

Die alten treten ab, zurück, in die Hollywoodschaukel oder Rollstuhl, und können gar nicht mehr recht im Wege stehen ...

Auch der amerikanische Präsident ist inzwischen jünger als Ralle, Jose oder ich.  oder viele andere hier.
Das muss man auch mal bedenken, der Marsch durch die Generationen ist keine Fiktion mehr, sondern vollzogen! :m


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alte Zeiten Jose, was ?
> Erinnerst Du Dich noch?
> 
> Mehr Demokratie wagen (statt andere mit Anzeigen mundtot machen wollen)...



ich erinnere mich sehr wohl - auch an die fehler.
vor allem aber an die wahrheit:

"wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt".

unabhängig von der erfolgsaussicht.

und auf/für kati's 
_"Im Duell gegen Mohnert gibt es einen Partner: die Zeit arbeitet auch für uns "_

kati: die zeit arbeitet NUR für UNS!


----------



## Micha383 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hmm...
Hatte mir vor kurzem noch Überlegt einem Verein beizutretten.
Habe versucht Infos zu bekommen wie es so ausschaut mit dem Bestand der Gewässer usw. was einem ja als Angler auch recht wichtig ist.

Aber durch das aktuelle Geschehen und die Infos seitens des Boards ist bei mir wohl in Zukunft die erste Frage zum Verband und weiterführende Fragen in Richtung Politik und Angelpolitische Verbindung des Vereins.

Irgendwie Traurig finde ich.

Zumindest schau ich jetzt das ich diesen Thread hier so gut es geht weiter verbreite.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Zumindest schau ich jetzt das ich diesen Thread hier so gut es geht weiter verbreite.


SUPER!!
Und danke für die Unterstützung!!


----------



## Pfälzer73 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Habe mich extra mal angemeldet um meinen Senf dazu zu geben.

Ich behaupte mal genau so eine Nase zu sein wie viel viel andere Angler die das Thema Fusion nur so am Rande in diversen Fachzeitschriften mitbekommen.

Duch nen Link in WKW hab ich mich mal ein wenig genauer mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Wie immer geht es bei einer Fusion in Wirklichkeit erst mal um die schönen Pöstchen.
Da will ja keiner verzichten.
So weit so menschlich.

Welche Mittel allerdings hier angewand werden sind aber beschämend .
Ohne die genauen Verbandsstrukturen zu kennen, müssen die einzelnen Teilverbände des VDSF sich mal Gedanken machen ob sie als Verband und vorallem als Person solche Machenschaften wirklich unterstützen wollen.
Ist der Posten wirklich wichtiger als das Gewissen ?
Des weiteren MUSS Druck aus den Mitgliedsreihen auf die einzelnen Vertreter erfolgen. Nur wenn denen klar wird das evtl. ne Abwahl ansteht werden sie wach.

Was VDSF Verein und GmbH betrifft.
Meines Wissens nach haben Vereinsmitglieder anspruch auf vollständige Einsicht in die Bücher.
Und es gibt doch auch bestimmt Angler hier die ne Bilanz lesen können, oder ?
Bei Ungereimtheiten sind die Jungs und Mädels von der Staatsanwaltschaft sicher Gesprächsbereit.
Gibt es niemand hier der mal Auskünfte über die GmbH über Creditreform (oder Vergleichbar) einholen kann ?


Euch noch nen schönen Abend und viel Spass morgen am Wasser


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Pfälzer73 schrieb:


> Habe mich extra mal angemeldet um meinen Senf dazu zu geben.
> 
> Ich behaupte mal genau so eine Nase zu sein wie viel viel andere Angler die das Thema Fusion nur so am Rande in diversen Fachzeitschriften mitbekommen.
> 
> ...


Herzlich willkommen!
Klasse, dass Du Dir jetzt Gedanken machst.

Hilf uns mit, dieses unglaubliche Geschehen weiter zu  verbreiten, damit immer mehr Leute aufwachen!



> Gibt es niemand hier der mal Auskünfte über die GmbH über Creditreform (oder Vergleichbar) einholen kann ?


Trotz unserer sehr guten Möglichkeiten in diesem Bereich, war da nichts rauszufinden, deswegen fragten wir da ja nach..


----------



## carphunter1678 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich hab alles bisher als "stiller Mitleser" beobachtet.
Aber jetzt hab ich dann doch mal eine Frage.
Wir sind doch alle Angler oder ?
Sollten wir nicht eine "große Gemeinschaft" sein ?
Das was der Herr Mohlert da macht finde ich persönlich echt kindisch. Nach dem Motto: "hilfe hilfe die haben mich kritisiert, jetzt zeig ich die an" sowas ähnliches habe ich erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit, während meines Sozialpraktikums in einem Kindergarten erlebt.
Ich hoffe der Angezeigte Angler und du Thomas und die anderen bleiben standhaft und lassen sich es nicht gefallen.


PS: Ich bin froh, das ich weder im VDSF noch DAV bin.



gruß Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Ich hoffe der Angezeigte Angler und du Thomas und die anderen bleiben standhaft und lassen sich es nicht gefallen.


Klar bleiben wir da dran und standhaft....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Mir juckt es ja in den Fingern, diesen Threat hier mal an Spiegel.de oder Stern.de zu schicken.




Nicht jucken lassen, kratzen!!!

Die Mail an Spiegel.de ist um 23.13 Uhr raus....#6 Und dich finde, das da noch mehr Mails hingeschickt werden sollten!!!

Und wenn die nicht wollen habe ich da noch eine überegionale Tageszeitung im Kopf... da "kenne" ich jemanden. Oder ich muß ich Vitamin B ankubeln... Sagen wir es mal so... ein sehr enges Familienmitglied ist in der Politik... vllt. kann der einen Parteigenossen darauf ansetzen.
Weiß jemand ob und in welcher Partei der gute Herr H. Mitglied ist??


----------



## basslawine (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

wäre es noch mal möglich den derzeitigen Wissensstand bezüglich der VDFS GmbH zusammenzufassen?

gruss Marco


----------



## Pfälzer73 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Keine Info´s über eine GmbH bei Creditreform und Co ?
Wurde das überhaupt schon mal probiert ?

Ich kenne die Teile von der alten Firma, da stehen ja fast die Blutwerte der Besitzer drinn und wie oft die aufs Klo gehen.

Gibt es kompakte Infos für nen planlosen wie mich was sich für ein DAV-Mitglied ändern würde, vor allem in der Praxis halt.

Die wenigsten wollen doch die ganzen Satzungen vergleichen.
Aber einer hat das bestimmt schon gemacht, oder ?    )))


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



basslawine schrieb:


> wäre es noch mal möglich den derzeitigen Wissensstand bezüglich der VDFS GmbH zusammenzufassen?
> 
> gruss Marco



das kann ich jetzt nicht, aber: hat sich jemand mal das Gerümpel angeschaut, was da über die VDSF-Seite der GMBH verkauft wird?

Das kauft niemand!!! Ich denke das könnte ein "Steuersparmodell" sein... Das Zeug wird teuer eingekauft, im besten Fall gehört die Firma einem Kumpel oder einem Kameraden...

Da ja nix oder nur sehr wenig davon verkauft wird, kann man das Gerümpel (bzw die Kosten dafür) als Verlust abschreiben und dieses unter Preis weiter verhökern...
Was wieder als Verlust abgeschrieben werden kann...

Ein schöner Kreislauf. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur eine Vermutung.:g

Und wenn wir schon mal bei der kleinen Fragestunde sind: der VDSF gibt ja auch "Zuschüsse" für Besatzmaßnahmen...

Kann man das irgendwo einsehen, welche Besatzmaßnahmen (Gewässer & Fischarten) da mit wieviel Geld finanziert wurden?

Nicht das da am Ende Vorstände sich die eigene Gewässerstrecke mit schönen Salmoniden haben besetzen lassen und das wurde von den Mitgliedern bezahlt und der vllt. viel zu hohe Preis wurde über die GMBH abgerechnet...

Aber das ist ja eigentlich viel zu abwegig und auch nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## carphunter1678 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich finde, wenn jemand Kontakt zu einer Zeitung oder zur Politik hat, sollte er sie auch nutzen.
Damit der Herr Mohnert sieht das wir Angler uns nicht alles gefallen lassen.


gruß Dennis


----------



## Joker66 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

... bin erschüttert ...

Habe nicht alles in den Threads gelesen, ... aber ich bin erschüttert ...

habt ihr von der Redaktion keine "Verbindungen" zum Fernsehen  ?

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das zB ein Format wie Akte (Sat1)
einen solchen Fall sucht |kopfkrat

Da Ihr in der Redaktion schon die halbe recherche gemacht habt, sollte dieser Fall doch ideal sein.

Ich würde da einfach mal ... "anklopfen" 
Ansonsten muss ich sagen - macht ihr saugute Arbeit #6

Petri, macht weiter so !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Kurze gute Nacht Geschichte:

Gepostet auf: cipro.de, Karpfen-spezial.de, carphunter-germany.de, rheinboard.de, raubfischcrew.de, einige Gruppen bei WKW.

Beitrag ergänzt auf Fischhitparade.de

E-Mail an Spiegel.de

Edit: Mail an Akte2011 ist um 00.47 raus....


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das betrifft zwar jetzt nicht euch direkt, aber was das Landgericht Braunschweig festgestellt hat ist doch interessant.

"Das Landgericht Braunschweig hat entschieden, dass  Links zu  möglicherweise rechtswidrigen Inhalten keinen Rechtsverstoß darstellen. * Das gelte, so das Gericht, auch für das Persönlichkeitsrecht, wenn das  Informationsinteresse der Öffentlichkeit überwiege."

*Dieser zweite Satz dürfte doch auch zum Teil für euch und den betroffenen gelten, daß Herr Mohnerts Persönlichkeitsrecht dem Informationsinteresse der Öffentlich unterzuordnen ist.


Es ist unfassbar wie der Herr Mohnert vorgeht. Der muss am besten gestern zurücktreten, oder abgewählt werden, weil er einfach nur noch untragbar ist. Sein Verhalten bei der Fusion und darüber hinaus ist einfach nur noch lächerlich und eines Verbandschefs unwürdig. 

Wo kann ich den für seine Abwahl stimmen oder kann man da eine Petition unterzeichnen? Ach so ja bin ja kein Mitglied im Verband, somit habe ich auch kein Recht über ihn zu Urteilen geschweige den Abstimmen. Aber er darf mir was aufdiktieren in Form von neuen repressalien gegenüber nicht organisierten Anglern, na toll.


----------



## syntax88 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> das kann ich jetzt nicht, aber: hat sich jemand mal das Gerümpel angeschaut, was da über die VDSF-Seite der GMBH verkauft wird?
> 
> Das kauft niemand!!! Ich denke das könnte ein "Steuersparmodell" sein...



Ich hab nur diese Diskussion hier verfolgt und kenne mich nicht weiter in diesen Strukturen aus, aber die angebotenen Waren dort zur chemischen Gewässeranalysen werden z.B. von Vereinen bezogen. Diese führen dann damit ihre Gewässeranalysen durch. 

Den Thread werde ich natürlich auch weiter verbreiten


----------



## firestick (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Sehr schön, ein Verbandspräsident entlarvt sich selbst. Sein Demokratie- und Rechtsverständnis scheint wohl etwas gestört zu sein. Hier besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf. Der Fall gehört an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ist es nicht schön, wenn man morgens um kurz nach 6 im Büro ist und die Reaktionen sehen kann, die da nachts noch kamen?

Danke für eure Unterstützung und Hilfe beim verbreiten dieser Ungeheuerlichkeit.
:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> "Das Landgericht Braunschweig hat entschieden, dass Links zu möglicherweise rechtswidrigen Inhalten keinen Rechtsverstoß darstellen. Das gelte, so das Gericht, auch für das Persönlichkeitsrecht, wenn das Informationsinteresse der Öffentlichkeit überwiege."


Es gehts doch im Kern wohl auch weniger um das juristische - auch unsere Juristen meinten, dass da wohl kaum eine reale Gefahr droht, angesichts der aktuellen Rechtsprechung bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht - und dass es bei sowas normalerweise nicht mal zu einem Verfahren kommt.

Das sehen wohl auch die Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert prinzipiell ähnlich. Die schrieben uns ja als Begründung, dass ihre Mandantschaft (also nicht sie, die Anwälte, sondern wohl nur Herr Mohnert!!) meinen würde, die monierten Beiträge wären nicht mehr von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.


Anzeigen sind eine "bewährte" Form, wenn man andere mundtot machen will, weil viele natürlich zuerst mal mangels "Erfahrung" erschrecken, wenn sie zu einer Anhörung als Beschuldigter oder zu einer Vernehmung als Zeuge geladen werden.

Das mag früher alles mal funktioniert haben, als solche Dinge mangels Internet nicht so schnell öffentlich wurden - in der heutigen Zeit kann so etwas aber für den Anzeigenden auch leicht nach hinten losgehen, wenn man sich dann öffentlich so entlarvt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Und ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob und was da die *VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre* dazu meinen (von denen sicherlich vielen gefällt, dass wir "was auf die Nase bekommen", da wir ja immer wieder auch über verschiedenste, nicht immer hocherfreuliche Vorkommnisse in Landesverbänden berichten und diskutieren). 

Ob sie sich durch Nichtäußerung hinter Herrn Mohnert und dessen Vorgehen stellen und ihn möglichweise bei der nächsten Wahl wieder einstimmig wählen werden?

Und genauso gespannt bin ich auf die (Nicht?)Reaktionen der *DAV-Verbände und Funktionäre..*

Was da wohl bei den nächsten Fusionsgesprächen passiert????

Ob man sich tatsächlich mit so jemanden an einen Tisch setzt, der versucht die eigene Klientel mittels Anzeigen an Diskussionen zu hindern und der Infos und Diskussionsbeiträge löschen lassen will????

Man wird an den Reaktionen sehen können, ob das ganze System in beiden Verbänden und deren Gliederungen mehr oder weniger von innen verfault ist, oder ob das ein Ausrutscher eines Einzelnen war...

Also die Frage Eiswürfel oder Spitze des Eisberges.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wobei mich auch interessieren würde, ob die Anwälte aus den Kassen des VDSF oder der VDSF-GmbH bezahlt werden - also vom Geld der Angler - oder ob Herr Mohnert dafür selber bezahlt. 

Auch das wird etwas sein, was wir wohl nicht so einfach rausbekommen können..

Was ja aber ein VDSF-Funktionär - sollte es noch welche mit Rückrat geben - mal auf der nächsten HV des VDSF-Bund oder mit einer vorherigen schriftlichen Anfrage herausfinden wollen könnte........

Auch diese müsste es ja eigentlich interessieren, was ein Bundesverband oder die Tochter VDSF-GmbH mit dem Geld der Angler so treibt - wenn sie nicht mit unter der Decke stecken..


----------



## Pfälzer73 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hmm,

Herr M. scheint ja doch ein echter Demokrat zu sein.
Zumindest fordert er es.
http://www.vdsf.de/media/mohnert2010.html

Oder aber er erhielt diesen Brief erst danach und hat sich so seine Gedanken gemacht.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-mohnert.html


----------



## volkerm (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Pfälzer: #6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Pfälzer73 schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> Herr M. scheint ja doch ein echter Demokrat zu sein.
> Zumindest fordert er es.




Hhmmm...Hättest Du das mit doppel "a" und getrennt geschrieben, also Demo Kraat, wäre das nach Kölscher Mundart vielleicht sogar treffender gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Gibt es ein Wort dafür, wenn Anspruch und Realität so weit auseinander klaffen?


----------



## volkerm (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Realitätsverweigerung oder -verdrängung, kennt man von Suchtkranken und nordafrikanischen Despoten.


----------



## Pfälzer73 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@ Ralle

Ich gelobe Besserung.
Bin aber leider der kölschen Sprache weniger mächtig als dem Getränk.   


Noch eine Anmerkung an den geposteten Link von mir.
Dort rühmt man sich der Verbindung zur FDP.
Zu wem ?????

Auch wenn Verbandsarbeit extreme Lobbyarbeit zu sein scheint, wie kann man sich so an eine einzelnen Partei "anwanzen" ???   (vollkommen unabhängig deren Couleur)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Auch wenn Verbandsarbeit extreme Lobbyarbeit zu sein scheint


Für wen eigentlich?

Wohl kaum für Angler - die zeigt man lieber an................


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Pfälzer73 schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Ich gelobe Besserung.
> Bin aber leider der kölschen Sprache weniger mächtig als dem Getränk.
> ...



Nu mal langsam. Es ist doch enorm wichtig, gute Kontakte zu einer schlagkräftigen und erfolgreichen Partei zu haben.
Selbst wenn man dann gemeinsam untergeht.:m

Oder auch

"How to ride a dead horse" :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Selbst wenn man dann gemeinsam untergeht


Der war gut ..........
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Pfälzer73 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

abwarten Mädels.

Totgesagte leben bekanntlich länger.

Ich sehe schon Frau Wester....  als neue Bundeskanzlerin 
Und Herr M. als Präsi aller Angler


HILFE
wer weckt mich aus diesem Alptraum



Genug der hohlen Frasen, lasst Taten folgen.
Das Wetter wird schön, also lasst uns alle mal wieder die Fischlein ärgern gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Totgesagte leben bekanntlich länger


Stimmt leider (zu) oft...

Aber damit würden sowohl die VDSF-Funktionäre und Verbände dann zugeben, dass sie so ein Verhalten unterstützen, wenn sie so jemanden wiederwählen würden - und sich damit allesamt selber diskreditieren..

Für den DAV und seine Funktionäre gilt das Gleiche, wenn sie sich mit so jemanden nochmal an einen Tisch setzen zum verhandeln.

Dann wissen wir Angler wenigstens sicher, wo wir stehen in den Augen der Verbände und Funktionäre, was man bislang ja nur mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit vermuten kann......

Stimmvieh und Geldbringer, die man mittels Anzeigen dann gerne auch ruhigstellen darf...

Wir werden ja sehen, wie sich Verbände und Funktionäre zu diesem Vorfall verhalten..


----------



## Norbert49 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da ich hier nur mitlese, aber dieses Thema höchst interessant finde.(wie so viele Angler), will ich mich kurz dazu äußern.
Ich hoffe mal es geht einigen Funktionären auch unter "die Haut", was es ja auch soll, damit sie zum Nachdenken kommen. Diesen Hern M. kann ich nur beglückwünschen, dass er sich soooo bloßgestellt hat.#d

Da ich auch in Foren unterwegs bin, habe ich das Thema auch dorthin kopiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Da ich auch in Foren unterwegs bin, habe ich das Thema auch dorthin kopiert.


Super und Danke für die Unterstützung!!


----------



## Norbi (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Super wie Ihr an die Sache ran geht#6#6
Ich hatte vergangene Nacht ein Traum,kaufte mir ne Bildzeitung,
da stand in riesen-großen Buchstaben.......

DAV distandziert sich vom VDSF

machmal werden Träume war:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> DAV distandziert sich vom VDSF


Noch habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sich meine Befürchtungen bewahrheiten und weder VDSF-Verbände/Funktionäre noch die vom DAV sich von solchem Verhalten distanzieren werden, sondern dass die Angler - die eigentlich eigene Klientel - weiter nur als Geldbringer und Stimmvieh angesehen werden, die man bei "unbotmäßigen Fragen" auch gerne anzeigen kann..

Es gibt da ja ein altes Sprichwort mit Krähen und Augen aushacken...


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nu mal langsam. Es ist doch enorm wichtig, gute Kontakte zu einer schlagkräftigen und erfolgreichen Partei zu haben.
> Selbst wenn man dann gemeinsam untergeht.:m
> 
> Oder auch
> ...



Um es mit den Worten Sonneborns zum Thema möglicher Koalitionpartner in Berlin auszudrücken:
"Wir nehmen jeden, der sich uns als Steigbügelhalter anbietet - außer der FDP, denn wir wollen nichts mit Spaßparteien zu tun haben."

Ich hab das Thema via Link in den mir möglichen sozialen Netzwerken und Messangern verbreitet. Ich hoffe da regt sich jetz mal was!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Ich hab das Thema via Link in den mir möglichen sozialen Netzwerken und Messangern verbreitet. Ich hoffe da regt sich jetz mal was!


Super und herzlichen Dank für die Unterstützung!!!


----------



## Badra (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Guckst Du hier

http://www.meinanzeiger.de/sondershausen/?page=user%2Frecommend_article.php&docid=9233&new_article=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Klasse und Danke für die Unterstützung..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

So, Mittagessen...:m

Mail an die Koblenzer Rhein Zeitung (überregionale Redaktion) ist raus.

Im Blinker wird auch schon diskutiert


----------



## Badra (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hier geht der Spass für Mister M. hoffentlich weiter

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=454025#454025


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke für die Unterstützung -  die ganzen OT-Postings wurden ins entsprechende Thema verschoben..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

VDSF *DESPOT* wäre nach dieser Vorgehensweise wohl die passendere Bezeichnung ?
Armes (Angler)Deutschland...wer solche "Freunde" hat...
Herr M.,setzen,Demokratieverständnis mangelhaft bis üngenügend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> VDSF *DESPOT* wäre nach dieser Vorgehensweise wohl die passendere Bezeichnung ?
> Armes (Angler)Deutschland...wer solche "Freunde" hat...
> Herr M.,setzen,Demokratieverständnis mangelhaft bis üngenügend.



Tja, und neben den Anzeigen als solche bleiben immer noch viele Fragen offen...

Es gehts doch im Kern wohl auch weniger um das juristische - auch unsere Juristen meinten, dass da wohl kaum eine reale Gefahr droht, angesichts der aktuellen Rechtsprechung bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht - und dass es bei sowas normalerweise nicht mal zu einem Verfahren kommt.

Das sehen wohl auch die Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert prinzipiell ähnlich. Die schrieben uns ja als Begründung, dass ihre Mandantschaft (also nicht sie, die Anwälte, sondern wohl nur Herr Mohnert!!) meinen würde, die monierten Beiträge wären nicht mehr von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.

Anzeigen sind eine "bewährte" Form, wenn man andere mundtot machen will, weil viele natürlich zuerst mal mangels "Erfahrung" erschrecken, wenn sie zu einer Anhörung als Beschuldigter oder zu einer Vernehmung als Zeuge geladen werden.

Das mag früher alles mal funktioniert haben, als solche Dinge mangels Internet nicht so schnell öffentlich wurden - in der heutigen Zeit kann so etwas aber für den Anzeigenden auch leicht nach hinten losgehen, wenn man sich dann öffentlich so entlarvt. 

Und ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob und was da die *VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre* dazu meinen (von denen sicherlich vielen gefällt, dass wir "was auf die Nase bekommen", da wir ja immer wieder auch über verschiedenste, nicht immer hocherfreuliche Vorkommnisse in Landesverbänden berichten und diskutieren). 

*Ob sie sich durch Nichtäußerung hinter Herrn Mohnert und dessen Vorgehen stellen und ihn möglichweise bei der nächsten Wahl wieder einstimmig wählen werden?*

Und genauso gespannt bin ich auf die (Nicht?)Reaktionen der* DAV-Verbände und Funktionäre..*

Was da wohl bei den nächsten Fusionsgesprächen passiert????

*Ob man sich tatsächlich mit so jemanden an einen Tisch setzt, der versucht die eigene Klientel mittels Anzeigen an Diskussionen zu hindern und der Infos und Diskussionsbeiträge löschen lassen will????*

Man wird an den Reaktionen sehen können, ob das ganze System in beiden Verbänden und deren Gliederungen mehr oder weniger von innen verfault ist, oder ob das ein Ausrutscher eines Einzelnen war...

Also die Frage Eiswürfel oder Spitze des Eisberges............. 

Wobei mich auch interessieren würde, ob die Anwälte aus den Kassen des VDSF oder der VDSF-GmbH bezahlt werden - also vom Geld der Angler - oder ob Herr Mohnert dafür selber bezahlt. 

Auch das wird etwas sein, was wir wohl nicht so einfach rausbekommen können..

Was ja aber ein VDSF-Funktionär - sollte es noch welche mit Rückrat geben - mal auf der nächsten HV des VDSF-Bund oder mit einer vorherigen schriftlichen Anfrage herausfinden wollen könnte........

Auch diese müsste es ja eigentlich interessieren, was ein Bundesverband oder die Tochter VDSF-GmbH mit dem Geld der Angler so treibt - wenn sie nicht mit unter der Decke stecken..


----------



## Carp-MV (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das erinnert mich an die GEZ bis auf den unterschied das man dort noch gezwungen wird zu zahlen(oder doch kein unterschied?). Aber ansonsten ist es doch dasselbe, wollen Geld aber bieten keine Leistung...
Zum Thema selbst muss ich sagen das dieser Herr sich sowas von selber ins Aus schießt. Ich hoffe er fliegt richtig auf die Nase mit dieser Schei****!!! :r


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

na ja,
recht grenzwertig war die tonlage hier ja schon.

und das sich dann einige dadurch animiert sahen, mit spruechen auf unterem kneipenniveau hier mithalten zu muessen, konnte auch erwartet werden.
das man sich eben nicht in einer kneipe, sondern im internet befindet, wird hier schnell vergessen.

die frage ist, wieviel sich eine person des oeffentlichen lebens gefallen lassen muss.
ich bin kein jurist, aber ich vermute doch schwer, dass sich ein ehrenamtlicher vorsitzender eines gemeinnuetzigen vereins nicht mit politikern gleichsetzen muss.
zumal die angriffe auch hauptsaechlich daher resultieren, dass dieser besagte verein ein staatlich(!) anerkannter naturschutzverband ist und dummerweise auch so handelt.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> na ja,
> recht grenzwertig war die tonlage hier ja schon.
> 
> und das sich dann einige dadurch animiert sahen, mit spruechen auf unterem kneipenniveau hier mithalten zu muessen, konnte auch erwartet werden.
> ...



Guten Abend Herr Mohnert, schön Sie hier bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen! :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ob sie sich durch Nichtäußerung hinter Herrn Mohnert und dessen Vorgehen stellen und ihn möglichweise bei der nächsten Wahl wieder einstimmig wählen werden?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ob man sich tatsächlich mit so jemanden an einen Tisch setzt, der versucht die eigene Klientel mittels Anzeigen an Diskussionen zu hindern und der Infos und Diskussionsbeiträge löschen lassen will????*



Wer auch nur ansatzweise die (Un)Methode hinter dieser ganzen Aktion sieht,setzt sich mit solchen Akteuren nicht einmal in einen Raum..geschweige denn an einen Tisch.

Wer mit P.M.evtl. unter einer Decke steckt, muss dann halt damit rechnen das die Decke plötzlich weggezogen wird..und dann könnte es kühl werden.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> die frage ist, wieviel sich eine person des oeffentlichen lebens gefallen lassen muss.
> ich bin kein jurist



Unsere Juristen sehen das komplett anders als Du - und, wie beschrieben, wohl auch Herr Mohnerts Juristen..

Und wenn Du das normal findest, dass angezeigt wird, obwohl wir mehrmals nach der Problematik der einzelnen Beiträge gefragt hatten, nun gut...

Sowie auch mehrfach nach dem Rechtsgrund zur Löschung und da auch keine Antwort drauf bekamen, sondern dann angezeigt wurde, dann hat das nix mit Natzurschutzverband zu tun. 

Unsere Mails an die Anwälte dazu kannst Du ja im Eingangsposting lesen...

Sondern das hat mit mangelnden Kommunikationsfähigkeit zu tun und dem schon zigfach bewiesenen Verhalten im VDSF, Informationen nicht herauszugeben sowie Diskussionen verhindern zu wollen..

Und das muss sich Gott sei Dank heutzutage kein Angler und Mensch bieten lassen, dass so Information und Diskussion vehindert werden sollen - auch und gerade nicht von einer Person des öffentlichen Lebens, wie es ein Bundesverbandsvorsitzender nun mal ist - oder auch ein Geschäftsführer der VDSF-GmbH (das zum Thema Ehrenamt).

Auch wir müssen ja mit der Kritik leben (die teils sehr unangemessen und überzogen ist) - bei uns darf man das aber eben, das ist der kleine, aber feine Unterschied. Gerade Du solltest das ja am besten wissen....




PS:
Man kann sich solche Leute und Verhalten natürlich immer noch schönreden wollen, wenn man vorher auch schon lange genug weggeschaut hat..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS:
Und - auch im Gegensatz zu Verbänden und Funktionären - stellen wir uns eben auch der öffentlichen Diskussion....


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Sondern mit mangelnden Kommunikationsfähigkeit und dem schon zigfach beweisen Verhalten, Informationen nicht herauszugeben sowie Diskussionen verhindern zu wollen..
> ....



Na, alleine dieser Satz von Dir....

Nur weil jemand nicht mit Dir kommuniziert, werden ihm gleich oeffentlich persoenliche Defizite unterstellt.

Der Ton macht die Musik und nicht der Inhalt.


----------



## gründler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Was mich wundert wo sind nur alle die sonst gegen das AB und manche Mitglieder reden wettern und co.

Wohl nen Brett vorn Kopp gekriegt oder warum sind die so still,oder traut man sich jetzt nicht mehr,weil man selber weiß was abgeht es aber net zugeben will und kann.

Nennt man auch selbstbetrügerische Heuchlerei,im Norden auch gern mal Klappstuhlangler nix halbes und nix ganzes.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, alleine dieser Satz von Dir....
> 
> Nur weil jemand nicht mit Dir kommuniziert, werden ihm gleich oeffentlich persoenliche Defizite unterstellt.
> 
> Der Ton macht die Musik und nicht der Inhalt.



Ich sprech nicht von mir oder unserer Red. - lies Dir  mal die vielen Postings von Anglern in VDSF-Vereinen durch, wie da Informationen zurückgehalten und Diskussionen versucht werden zu verhindern - Das ist da durchgehendes System. 

Frag z. B. mal Hanns Peter dazu....

Und lies Dir dann eben unsere Mails an die Anwälte durch, da gings ja um die konkete Sache.

In meinen Augen absolut korrekt in Ton und Fakt.

Und wenn dann eben kein einziger einzelner Beitrag mit einem konkreten Rechtsgrund zur Löschung genannt werden konnte, sondern die Anwälte nur pauschal schrieben, dass Herr Mohnert (nicht seine Anwälte also augenscheinlich), der Meinung wäre, die Beiträge wären nicht von Presse/Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt, ist das eben dann kein (schon gar kein konkreter juristischer) Grund zum löschen der Beiträge.

Und wenn dann User hier angezeigt werden (da auf einmal dann mit konrekten Vorwürfen, Verleumdung und üble Nachrede) , statt auch nur einmal vorher trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage auch nur einen konkreten Rechtsgrund in einem konkreten Beitrag zu nennen, dann ist das in meinen Augen mehr als nur schlechter Stil..

Was ich davon wirklich halte, kann ich allerdings nicht öffentlich schreiben, da ich dann zu Recht eine Anzeige erhalten würde..........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Naja, gründler, ganz so ist es ja nicht. Einer von Peters Freunden ist ja zumindest da. |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Und wenn man den Spieß mal umdreht?

PM sagt, er vertritt meine Interessen.
Das ist doch nicht nur Beleidigung, sondern sogar Betrug... |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Naja, gründler, ganz so ist es ja nicht. Einer von Peters Freunden ist ja zumindest da. |wavey:


 
Etliche Herscher dieser Welt hatten bis zum Schluß getreue Diener,als die aber merkten es bringt nix mehr sind auch die geflohen oder zum "feind" übergerannt,das zieht sich durch die komplette geschichte der Menschheit und Völker die es auf Erden gab und noch gibt.

Und jedes Sytem/Herscher/Könige.... was versuchte das Volk auf dauer zu "Versklaven" ist irgendwann am Volk gefallen.

|wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich will mal nichts zur Sache ansich sagen ... aber was mich wundert, ehrlich wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass Herr Mohnert offenbar nicht soviel Weitsicht hat, um zu erkennen, dass der Schuss in jedem Fall ganz doll nach hinten losgehen wird.

In jedem Fall. Denn machen wir uns mal nichts vor: selbst, wenn seine Begehren juristisch einwandfrei wären, gäbe es eine entsprechende Berichterstattung darüber, die ihn ebenfalls in jedem Fall in einem mehr als negativem Licht dastehen lässt.

Für mich bleiben daher nur drei Schlüsse:

1. er unterschätzt nach wie vor die Wirkung des Mediums Internet, obwohl er es ja nun wirklich besser wisssen sollte mitlerweile
2. es fehlt ihm tatsächlich an der nötigen Weitsicht ob seiner Handlungen, was ihn zumindest für mich persönlcih als Inhaber eines solchen Amtes mit Tragweite disqualifiziert
3. es ist ihm schlicht Wurscht

Mir wäre ja Punkt 3 am liebsten. Würde es nämlich unter günstigem Licht beleuchtet bedeuten, dass er Eier in der Hose hat und das Ding ungeachtet aller Konsequenzen schon des Prinzips wegen durchzieht. Macht ihn als Mann sympatisch. Nicht aber als Funktionär ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Und jedes Sytem/Herscher/Könige.... was versuchte das Volk auf dauer zu "Versklaven" ist irgendwann am Volk gefallen.


Man darf die Hoffnung nie aufgeben, auch wenn den Anglern nachgesagt wird, nun mal sehr geduldige Zeitgenossen zu sein.

Deswegen ist es aber auch so wichtig, das alles - auch so ein in meinen Augen abslout unmögliches Verhalten - öffentlich gemacht wird..

Schon alleine wenn die da oben merken, dass nicht mehr wie früher alles unter den Teppich gekehrt, verschwiegen werden oder Diskussionen verhindert werden können, ist schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, alleine dieser Satz von Dir....
> 
> Nur weil jemand nicht mit Dir kommuniziert, werden ihm gleich oeffentlich persoenliche Defizite unterstellt.
> 
> Der Ton macht die Musik und nicht der Inhalt.



Siehste, genau an dieser Denke krank unsere gesamte Gesellschaft.

Ich darf also Dünnschiss erzählen, leere Versprechungen machen, falsche Erwartungen wecken, den Leuten Sand in die Augen streuen, sie belügen nach Strich und Faden, hauptsache ich mache das in einem ordentlichen Tonfall.

Ich nenn das hinterfotzig, andere nennen das politisch korrekt. 

Der Inhalt dessen, was man sagt, ist vollkommen wurscht.

Nun, dann ist es mir lieber, jemand sagt mir mt klaren und groben Worten was er denkt, als das er mir ins Gesicht lügt und hintenrum agiert.

Hat was mit Charakter zu tun. Hat aber nicht mehr jeder.

Alles natürlich ganz allgemein gesprochen und nicht auf Mohnert speziell bezogen.


----------



## gründler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Sagte ich ja gestern schon,das Fudament der Pyramide gibt der Spitze Macht und Halt,wenn nun das Fudament (Das Volk,der Angler......) anfängt Wach zu werden und sich rührt und wackelt..etc. bricht das ganze obrige Mauerwerk zusammen wie ein Kartenhaus.

Darum versuchen die Mächtigen dieser Welt egal wer,auch alles damit das Fudament stehen bleibt,egal wie es muss stehen.
Nun aber rüteln mehr und mehr leute am Fudament egal ob Arabischer Frühling,oder Demo in Europa,oder der kleine Angler.

Schauen wir mal,wie lange das Fudament die Spitze noch trägt 

|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du das normal findest, dass angezeigt wird, obwohl wir mehrmals nach der Problematik der einzelnen Beiträge gefragt hatten, nun gut...


 
Na ja, dass eine hat mit dem anderen natürlich nichts zu tun. Es ist nur offenbar der Stil dieses Forums unflätig zu werden, wenn einem die Argumente fehlen. Mein Stil ist dies nicht. Ich Argumentiere lieber sachlich.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um ein Persönlichkeitsrecht, des Herr Mohnert und nicht um den VDSF. Der VDSF dürfte nicht zwingend beleidigungsfähig sein, obwohl man da trefflich streiten kann.


 
Ich kenne weder die Beiträge, um die es geht, noch den genauen Sachverhalt. Daher schreibe ich nur Allgemeines. Mit dem Rest können sich ja dann Anwälte und Staatsanwälte beschäftigen. Die müssen schließlich auch ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. 

Keiner – auch keine Person des öffentlichen Lebens - muss sich Beleidigen lassen! Personen des öffentlichen Lebens werden nicht weniger durch das Strafrecht geschützt, als Otto Normalverbraucher. Die freie Meinungsäußerung rechtfertigt ebenfalls keine Beleidigung. Sie kommt auch völlig ohne Beleidigung aus. Es gibt auch keine Pflicht mit Leuten zu kommunizieren, die einen vorher beleidigt haben. 

Eine andere Frage ist es, ob es taktisch sinnvoll ist, jeder Beleidigung nachzugehen. Wenn es danach ginge hätte ich hier sicher auch schon die Möglichkeit gehabt, die eine oder andere Anzeige zu erstatten. Denn einige Leute hier im Forum hatten entweder keine gute Kinderstube oder vergessen diese gerne mal. – Ich vertrete da aber die Auffassung, dass sie diejenigen selber durch ihre Äußerungen disqualifizieren_._ In der Regel sind unflätige Bemerkungen und mangelnder Respekt einfach nur ein Ausdruck sprachlicher Defizite. Solche Leute brauchen Hilfe und Geduld aber keine Anzeigen. – Es hat aber natürlich auch alle seine Grenzen!


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sprech nicht von mir oder unserer Red. - lies Dir  mal die vielen Postings von Anglern in VDSF-Vereinen durch, wie da Informationen zurückgehalten und Diskussionen versucht werden zu verhindern - Das ist da durchgehendes System.
> 
> Frag z. B. mal Hanns Peter dazu....
> 
> ...



Du brauchst jetzt hier nicht so rumzueiern.

Der Vorwurf einer '*mangelnden Kommunikationsfaehigkeit*' ist einfach unsachlich und - wenn auf Personen bezogen - eine Form der Beleidigung.

Und das war ja noch eine der harmloseren Aussagen in den gesammelten Threads zu diesem Thema hier.

Und wieso sollte dieser Herr Mohnert die Anwaelte nicht vom VDSF bezahlen lassen?
Er wurde ja schliesslich stellvertretend fuer seinen Verband der oeffentlichen Kritik ausgesetzt.

Und er vertritt nun einmal die Interessen seiner Mitglieder, den Landesverbaenden.

Wenn die Vertreter dieser Landesverbaende von den Anglervereinen gewaehlt worden sind, obwohl sie nicht die Interessen der Angler vertreten, dann ist Herr Mohnert daran erst einmal schuldlos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nochmal schlicht die Fakten:
Man kann *NICHT* pauschal die Löschung von Beiträgen verlangen.

Dazu *MUSS* der einzelne Beitrag genannt werden, die beanstandete Passage sowie der Rechtsgrund dazu.

*DAS GESCHAH NIEMALS!!*

Trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung von uns.

Erst nach Nennung dieser geforderten Fakten hätten wir überhaupt handeln können und dürfen - und hätten dies auch getan, sofern stichhaltige Gründe vorgelegen hätten.

Hier nochmals unsere Mails diesbezüglich an die Anwälte, in meinen Augen faktisch wie vom Ton einwandfrei:



			
				Schreiben an die Anwälte schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> wir haben Ihr Schreiben mit obigem Betreff erhalten und wollen als verantwortungsbewusstes Medienunternehmen wie immer in solchen Fällen gerne schnellstens tätig werden.
> 
> Auf der Basis Ihres aktuellen Schreibens ist es uns nicht möglich, die von Ihnen monierten Beiträge auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit zu überprüfen, weil bereits nicht klar ist, auf welche konkreten Beiträge Sie sich beziehen.
> ...



Die Kanzlei antwortete, dass sie Herrn Mohnert vertreten würden  - auch in seiner Eigenschaft als VDSF-Präsident und als Geschäftsführer der VDSF-GmbH. Aber nicht den VDSF oder die VDSF-GmbH.

Auch im zweiten Schreiben wurden wieder keine Links zu den Beiträgen geschickt und auch wiederum nicht - wie rechtlich notwendig - die Teile der Postings genannt, die gelöscht werden sollten. Ebenso wurden die Rechtsgründe für das Löschungsbegehren nicht genannt.

Als pauschale Anmerkung am Ende des Schreibens der Anwälte stand nur sinngemäß, dass deren Mandantschaft die Ansicht habe, die Beiträge würden über das hinausgehen, was noch von Meinungs- oder Pressefreiheit gedeckt wäre.

Wir machten nochmals klar, dass ohne genaue Nennung der zu beanstandenden Teile der Postings bzw. Veröffentlichungen und ohne Nennung des jeweiligen Rechtsgrundes wir nicht einfach pauschal Beiträge löschen könnten und verwiesen dabei auf die zu Grunde liegende Praxis. 



			
				Schreiben an die Anwälte schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> auch auf Grund Ihres Faxes vom 18.07. sehen wir uns leider noch nicht in der Lage zu handeln.
> 
> Ihr Mandant kann nicht pauschal die Löschung ihm nicht genehmer ganzer redaktioneller Artikel oder ganzer Postings im Diskussionsforum verlangen.
> ...



Daraufhin hörten wir von der Kanzlei/Mohnert nichts mehr, statt dessen wurde ohne Grund angezeigt, dies hätte mit Nennung der genauen Beiträge und Rechtsgründe verhindert werden können - aber genau das war ja augenscheinlich gewollt!!!


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Daraufhin hörten wir von der Kanzlei nichts mehr, statt dessen wurde ohne Grund angezeigt, dies hätte mit Nennung der genauen Beiträge und Rechtsgründe verhindert werden können - aber genau das war ja augenscheinlich gewollt!!!



Na ja, um eine Anzeige zu erstatten, bedarf es keiner Warnung.

Aber hier wurde ja gewarnt.
Habt Ihr diese Warnung denn an die zu vermuteten Adressaten weitergeleitet?
Waere ja ein Akt der Fairness gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ist es so schwer zu begreifen:
Es ging nie um eine Anzeige oder Warnung.

Es ging um einen Löschungwunsch für redaktionelle Beiträge wie Postings, für den keinerlei konkrete Gründe genannt wurden.

Trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage von uns.


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@Thomas: Man muss hier aber Strafrecht und Zivilrecht trennen.

Wenn du von Anzeige schreibst, geht es um Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft, dann sind wir beim Strafrecht. Da reicht der Hinweis an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Da muss der mutmaßlich Beleidigte überhaupt nicht mit dem Forum Kontakt aufnehmen.

Anders sieht es im Zivilrecht aus. Dann reden wir aber von Unterlassung, Beseitigung und Schadensersatz. Natürlich muss da auf den Tisch, was beseitigt werden muss. Spätestens im Prozess.


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik und nicht der Inhalt.



der furz macht den ton, der inhalt müffelt.

aber schönen dank für die verkleisternde benimm-lektion

---------------------------------------------



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Es ist nur offenbar der Stil dieses Forums unflätig zu werden...



empfinde ich als beleidigung (und als eigentlich punktepflichtig).
es gibt einzelne, wohl nicht so hochgelahrt und fein(st)sinnig wie du, denen schon mal die schreibe ausrutscht.
na und? was ist eine unflätige bemerkung gegen unsägliche intentionen? 





KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Personen des öffentlichen Lebens werden nicht weniger durch das Strafrecht geschützt, als Otto Normalverbraucher. Die freie Meinungsäußerung rechtfertigt ebenfalls keine Beleidigung. Sie kommt auch völlig ohne Beleidigung aus. Es gibt auch keine Pflicht mit Leuten zu kommunizieren, die einen vorher beleidigt haben.



die behauptung der gleichbehandlung klingt so gut wie gleichbehandlung in der praxis verbogen wird. kennen wir alle, wer das in abrede stellt hat keine ahnung von unserer gesellschaftlichen realität, ist im besten falle ein verträumter.

BELEIDIGUNG...
wie oft ist am anfang das geschrei groß, beleidigt, beleidigt - und wie oft stellt sich dann heraus, dass noch kräftigeres angebracht gewesen wäre. (damit wollte ich mal jetzt nicht hinter dem guttenberg halten)

juristisch mag 'beleidigung' klar definiert sein - hat auch wieder was mit dem ton & der musik zu tun, bürgerlich - 
ich krieg also etwas drauf, wenn ich einen rosstäuscher 'rosstäuscher' nenne - bis dem rosstäuscher der rosstäuscher nachgewiesen wird. bei offenkundigen sachverhalten sollte man es ruhig auf eine gerichtlich klärung ankommen lassen. soviel vertrauen hab ich noch, obwohl schon viel zuviel in irgendwelchen zumwinkeln verloren gegangen ist. 




KoljaK schrieb:


> ... Wenn es danach ginge hätte ich hier sicher auch schon die Möglichkeit gehabt, die eine oder andere Anzeige zu erstatten...



nett, dass du das nicht gemacht hast (bzw. einsichtig, weil teuer & wahrscheinlich erfolglos) -
zumal in einem forum, dass deiner meinung nach einen "unflätigen stil pflegt".

überleg mal, ist das hier wirklich der "richtige umgang" für dich, bei uns "schmuddelkindern"...


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer zu begreifen:
> Es ging nie um eine Anzeige oder Warnung.
> 
> Es ging um einen Löschungwunsch für redaktionelle Beiträge wie Postings, für den keinerlei konkrete Gründe genannt wurden.
> ...


 
Du hattest in deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag von einer Anzeige geschrieben, daher wohl die Irritation. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie wichtig eine präzise Sprache ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Du bist ja nicht nur VDSF-Vereinsfunktionär, sondern auch Jurist, daher nochmal (und genauso  steht das eben im Eingangsposting):

1.:
Es wurde zuerst von uns ohne die dazu rechtlich notwendige Begründung verlangt, missliebige Beiträge und Diskussionen zu löschen.

Wir löschen nicht einfach Beiträge, weil sie irgendjemand da oben nicht passen, wenn er keinen juristíschen Grund dazu nennt.

2.:
Die Anzeigen kamen danach.

Da wird man sehen was passiert, nach Auskunft aller konsultierten Juristen und Rechtsschutzversicherungen nix..

Das ist aber auch nicht der Punkt, um den es geht, das ist die schlichte Schilderung der Abfolge der Ereignisse..

*Der Punkt ist:*
Dass augenscheinlich versucht wurde, durch Druck (Anwaltsschreiben) missliebige Beiträge *OHNE JEDE juristische Begründung* entfernen zu lassen, obwohl selbst die Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert laut ihrem Schreiben wohl nicht dazu standen.

Und als das nicht funktionierte, wurde als nächste "Druckstufe" zuerst ein Angler aus dem Forum angezeigt, dann ich.


Wer ein solches Verhalten gutheisst, darf das gerne - wir sind ein freies Land mit (größtenteils) freier Meinungsäußerung (auch und gerade gegen Machthaber in Verbänden oder Politik).

Ich heisse ein solches Verhalten definitiv nicht gut!

Wer als Funktionär oder gar Vorsitzender eines Bundesverbandes so gegen die Leute agiert, die er eigentlich vertreten sollte, gehört in meinen Augen schlicht rausgeschmissen.

Ich hatte schon mal die zwei Funktionärstypen charakterisiert:
Die leider seeeeehr wenigen, die sich als Diener ihrer Klientel sehen..

Und die vielen, die sich als Herrscher ihrer Klientel sehen und sich nicht so gerne in ihren Kreisen und Hinterzimmern stören lassen......


----------



## ivo (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@Thomas9904

Spar dir doch die Erklärungen. Der gute KoljaK versteht sehr gut und möchte nun langsam vom Thema ablenken bzw auf "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" ausweichen. Dir Gründe dürften auf der Hand liegen...

Hat er ja schon öfter praktiziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hast recht ivo, daher verschieben wir das ab jetzt wieder dahin, wos hingehört:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809

Ansonten hier wieder zum Thema:
Löschungswünsche ohne jegliche konkrete Begründung und nachfolgend Anzeigen eines Verbandspräsidenten gegen die Leute, die er eigentlich vertreten sollte.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer zu begreifen:
> Es ging nie um eine Anzeige oder Warnung.
> 
> Es ging um einen Löschungwunsch für redaktionelle Beiträge wie Postings, für den keinerlei konkrete Gründe genannt wurden.
> ...




Nun, wenn sich schon Anwaelte fuer die Postings einiger Boardies interessieren, waere es doch ganz nett gewesen, diese Boardies davon rechtzeitig in Kenntnis zu setzen.

Aber da Ihr ja nett seid, gehe ich davon aus, dass Ihr so etwas auch macht.

Auf welche Aussagen bezog sich denn die Anzeige wegen Verleumdung?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als Funktionär oder gar Vorsitzender eines Bundesverbandes so gegen die Leute agiert, die er eigentlich vertreten sollte, gehört in meinen Augen schlicht rausgeschmissen.



Mohnert's Anzeige ist bzgl. Vertrauensbildung überhaupt nicht sachdienlich. Da erwarten, denke ich, viele Angler ein ganz anderes Auftreten ihrer Funktionäre und nicht das Agieren als beleidigte Leberwurst.

Bzgl. dessen, wie sich Angler durch den VDSF vertreten fühlen, irrst Du Dich ein wenig. Die ständig von Dir reklamierten größeren Freiheiten für Angler, inklusive der Abschaffung von Prüfungen, finden zumindest hier in Bayern (und da schließe ich mich ausdrücklich ein), nicht so viele Freunde. 
Mit Ausname des "Abknüppelparagraphen", der aber auch zum guten Teil im Verhalten der Spassangler begründet ist, finden die Angler hier die Fischereigesetzgebung alles andere als schlecht und uns ganz gut vertreten.

Das mag Dir nicht schmecken, weil Du vom Angeln ein anderes Bild hast, ist aber so. Dass unter diesen Voraussetzungen VDSF und DAV vielleicht besser getrennte Wege gehen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Nehme wir mal die Diskussion um den Setzkescher: Hab ich den je vermisst? Ich nehme statt dem Setzkescher eine Kühltasche mit Kühlakkus mit an's Wasser. Ob der Setzkescher nun erlaubt ist oder nicht, stört hier keinen Menschen. Man kann natürlich darüber auch eine große Diskussion anzetteln, aber wert ist es das nicht ...

Gegenbeispiel: Nachtangeln. Hier hat der VDSF für Bayern Türen geöffnet und das Thema vom Tisch geräumt. Gut gemacht!


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@Jose:  Deine Beträge sind immer wieder die Besten, deine Wortgewandtheit zollt mir  #r ab. 

@raubangler@KoljaK: Ihr seid ja eine ganze besondere Gattung von Trockentraubenlegern. |peinlich


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

sorry krickfan,
es stört "keinen menschen"? falsch! denn sowohl im ab als auch in anderen foren gibt es genügend postings von leuten, die es sehr wohl stört!!! stell du deine meinung also bitte auch nicht als die meinung aller hin!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@ raubangler:
Da ich keine Aussage zur Anzeige gemacht habe, wurde mir das nicht gesagt.
Es muss da ja auch der Anzeigende erstmal beweisen, dass die entsprechenden Aussagen unwahr sind.

Hat aber auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun:


> Löschungswünsche ohne jegliche konkrete Begründung und nachfolgend Anzeigen eines Verbandspräsidenten gegen die Leute, die er eigentlich vertreten sollte.



Es geht nicht um die Anzeige, sondern um die Art und Weise wie hier ein Verbandspräsident versucht Diskussionen zu verhindern.

Wir dulden nicht das theamtische zerschiessen dieses Threads, sondern verschieben das dann wie gewohnt in den passenden..

Davon ab, wie schon geschrieben im ersten Beitrag:
Es ging bei praktisch allen monierten Beiträgen um Dinge im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, wie schon geschrieben im ersten Beitrag:
> Es ging bei praktisch allen monierten Beiträgen um Dinge im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH.



Dann mache doch mal bitte kein Geheimnis daraus und sage, welche Beiträge es sind. Dann könnten sich ja vielleicht alle ein Bild davon machen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wieso?
Darum gehts doch eh nicht.

*Wie mehrfach geschrieben konnten die ja nicht mal Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert einen konkreten Grund zur Löschung nennen.*

Es geht nicht um die Beiträge, sondern um das Verhalten von Herrn Mohnert.

Zudem werde ich dazu sicher solange eh nix veröffentlichen, da das - wies so schön heisst - ein schwebendes Verfahren ist und eh nicht klar ist, ob es überhaupt zu einer Verhandlung kommt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS: 
Und wegen welcher Beiträge der User und ich angezeigt wurde, weiss ich eh nicht, da ich keine Aussage gemacht habe und mir nix mitgeteilt wurde.

Ich weiss nur, welche gelöscht werden sollten...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Darum gehts doch eh nicht.
> 
> *Wie mehrfach geschrieben konnten die ja nicht mal Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert einen konkreten Grund zur Löschung nennen.*
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du Dich so windest, die Beiträge zu nennen. Sicher geht es hier um die Beiträge, denn diese sind der Grund der Angelegenheit.

Es ist sogar höchst interessant zu erfahren, welche Äußerungen Herrn Mohnert die Laune verdorben haben. Erst dann kann man die Sachlage einschätzen (wenn überhaupt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nein, und nochmal:
Es geht nicht um die Beiträge.

Da nicht mal die Anwälte einen konkreten Grund zur Löschung nennen konnten oder wollten - Wir löschen nicht grundlos.

Und daher sind die Beiträge auch wurscht...

Und die sind auch nicht der Grund der Sache, sondern wohl eher der Anlass, eben um  z. B. Diskussionen und Infos zu verhindern.

Wären die Beiträge der wirkliche Grund, hätte man uns das benennen können, wie wir  das ja mehrfach angemahnt hatten, damit wir hätten handeln können.

Hat man nicht, also ist das nicht der Grund...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du Dich so windest, die Beiträge zu nennen. Sicher geht es hier um die Beiträge, denn diese sind der Grund der Angelegenheit.
> 
> Es ist sogar höchst interessant zu erfahren, welche Äußerungen Herrn Mohnert die Laune verdorben haben. Erst dann kann man die Sachlage einschätzen (wenn überhaupt).




Klar ist das hochinteressant. Die betreffenden Beiträge jetzt erneut zu verlinken und den Inhalt aufzufrischen, könnte sich aber u.U. nachteilig auf ein eventuelles Verfahren auswirken.

Sollte dieses, und davon ist auszugehen, eingestellt werden, was gleichbedeutend mit der Zulässigkeit der beanstandeten Beiträge ist, wird Thomas die ganz sicher im Nachgang nochmal aufführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Sollte dieses, und davon ist auszugehen, eingestellt werden,


Ich hoffe doch nicht.

Wir behaupten ja nicht irgendwas grundlos, für Behauptungen haben wir entsprechende Infos.

Ich arbeite schon an einer Zeugenliste (je nachdem welche Behauptung dann wirklich verhandelt werden soll).

Bin inzwischen bei knapp 40 Leuten, Funktionäre beider Verbände/vieler Landesverbände und Vereinsfunktionäre.

Die dann natürlich alle geladen werden als Zeugen ;-))

Und da so eine Verhandlung im Normalfall öffentlich ist, werde ich natürlich einen entsprechenden Termin rechtzeitig bekannt geben, so dass jeder Interessierte sich das dann live anschauen kann..

;-)))


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du Dich so windest, die Beiträge zu nennen. Sicher geht es hier um die Beiträge, denn diese sind der Grund der Angelegenheit.


Und welche Intention verbirgt sich bei Dir hinter dieser definierten Neugier?!?
Letztlich ist doch niemand geholfen, wenn diese Beiträge explizit benannt werden. Käme einer Anprangerung einzelner gleich - imho genau das Ziel, dass Herr M. verfolgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wie gesagt, am besten wäre, wenn es wirklich zu einer Verhandlung kommen würde, damit man das alles mit vielen Zeugen auch *öffentlich* darstellen könnte.. 

Ich würd mich drüber freuen, sehr viele Funktionäre aus DAV und VDSF (Bundes- wie Landesverbände) und Vereinen zu den verschiedensten Themen als Zeugen laden zu dürfen/können, um zu beweisen, dass wir eben keine Behauptungen ohne entsprechende Infos veröffentlichen..

Dann kann jeder wirklich Interessierte ja zur Verhandlung kommen.....
;-)))


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und welche Intention verbirgt sich bei Dir hinter dieser definierten Neugier?!?
> Letztlich ist doch niemand geholfen, wenn diese Beiträge explizit benannt werden. Käme einer Anprangerung einzelner gleich - imho genau das Ziel, dass Herr M. verfolgt.



Die Ersteller der Beiträge sind mir völlig egal. Es geht um die Inhalte. 
Thomas sucht hier einerseits Unterstützung, lässt aber andererseits völlig offen, welche Beiträge hier durch Mohnert angegriffen werden.

Und wer keinen Arsch in der Hose hat, zu seinen Aussagen zu stehen, ist für so eine Diskussion eh nicht brauchbar. Ich sage bei jeder Gelegenheit in aller Öffentlichkeit, dass das Bayerische Fischereigesetz in meinen Augen rechtswidrig ist, weil es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidiert, und ich ihm deshalb bzgl. genereller Entnahmepflicht nicht folge. Wer damit ein Problem hat, kann das gern mit mir ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Und wer keinen Arsch in der Hose hat, zu seinen Aussagen zu stehen,


Würd ich ja, aber ich weiss ja nicht, für welche Aussage ich angezeigt wurde..

Deswegen hoffe ich ja auf die öffentliche Verhandlung mit vielen Zeugen ;-)))


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> ...Und wer keinen Arsch in der Hose hat, zu seinen Aussagen zu stehen, ist für so eine Diskussion eh nicht brauchbar...



arsch in der hose ist gut - hirn in der birne aber auch.
vielleicht begreifst du endlich mal, dass er nicht weiß, für welche Aussagen angezeigt wurde.

dein insistieren vermittelt mir nicht wißbegier, sondern madig machen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Ersteller der Beiträge sind mir völlig egal. Es geht um die Inhalte.
> Thomas sucht hier einerseits Unterstützung, lässt aber andererseits völlig offen, welche Beiträge hier durch Mohnert angegriffen werden.



Das weiss doch nichtmal der Mohnert selber, um welche genauen Beiträge es ihm da geht, er will eine generelle Entscheidung und keine explizite. Entweder der P.M. und seine Anwälte werden genauer, oder eben nicht und brauchen sich nicht zu wundern wenn sie nix bewirken können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Stimmt so nicht - also nochmal:

*Fall1:*
Es wurde von uns als Betreiber verlangt, dass Beiträge verschiedener User gelöscht werden sollten, die fast alle im Zusammenhang mit Fragen/Diskussionen um die VDSF-GmbH standen.

Da dazu nicht, wie rechtlich notwendig, die einzelnen Beiträge bzw. Passagen mit konkretem Rechtsgrund genannt wurden, konnten und wollten wir da nicht handeln/löschen - siehe dazu unsere Mails an  die Anwälte.

Damit ist dann sowohl dieser Fall Löschung durch  - Wie auch die Beiträge nicht relevant, da es ja unbegründet war.


*Fall 2:*
Es wurde danach von Herrn Mohnert mindestens 1 User angezeigt (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, liegt noch eine weitere Anzeige gegen unbekannt vor) sowie ich.

Der User wegen angeblicher übler Nachrede (Beitrag unbekannt), ich wegen angeblicher Verleumdung (Beitrag unbekannt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ein Beispiel für die unhaltbare Forderung nach Löschung von Beiträgen will ich aber gerne -  abstrakt - noch anfügen:

Es wurde verlangt, dass ein Beitrag (Posting in einer Diskussion) von mir gelöscht wird - wie bei allen anderen Beiträgen auch ohne jede konkrete Begründung..

In diesem Beitrag hatte ich allerdings gar nichts behauptet!!!!

Sondern einem anderen User zu meinem besseren Verständnis eine Frage zu dessen Posting gestellt.

Und es ist in Deutschland Gott sei Dank nicht möglich, dass man für Fragen irgendwie belangt werden kann. 

Auch wenn das ein Verbandspräsident meint - soweit sind wir Gott sei Dank noch nicht..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Jose schrieb:


> arsch in der hose ist gut - hirn in der birne aber auch.
> vielleicht begreifst du endlich mal, dass er nicht weiß, für welche Aussagen angezeigt wurde.
> 
> dein insistieren vermittelt mir nicht wißbegier, sondern madig machen.



Wer wofür angezeigt wurde, ist doch egal. Thomas hat  mehrfach gesagt, dass die Löschung bestimmter Beiträge gefordert wurde. Welche sind das denn konkret? Oder weiß das auch niemand, dann wird's langsam komisch |uhoh:

Ich nehme mal an, zwischen den Inhalten dieser Beiträge und dem Inhalt der Anzeige, gibt es einen gewissen Zusammenhang. So rein spekulativ |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wer wofür angezeigt wurde, ist doch egal. Thomas  hat  mehrfach gesagt, dass die Löschung bestimmter Beiträge gefordert  wurde. *Welche sind das denn konkret?* Oder weiß das auch niemand, dann  wird's langsam komisch |uhoh:



Steht doch da.:m

Guckst du.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht - also nochmal:
> 
> *Fall1:*
> Es wurde von uns als Betreiber verlangt, dass Beiträge verschiedener User gelöscht werden sollten, die fast alle im Zusammenhang mit Fragen/Diskussionen um die VDSF-GmbH standen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Falsch markiert, Professorchen, das ist der Satz, auf den es letztlich ankommt:


> Damit ist dann sowohl dieser Fall Löschung durch - Wie auch die Beiträge nicht relevant, da es ja unbegründet war.



Was glaubst Du denn, wie viele unberechtige Löschungswünsche wir pro Jahr erhalten?

Wird abgehakt, wenn unbegründet und gut...

Relevant sind momentan nur die Anzeigen. 
Bzw. zumindest die gegen mich. 
Also ob überhaupt, und wenn hoffentlich ja, wo und wann verhandelt wird. 
Dass ich dann die ganzen Funktionäre aus VDSF/DAV Landes- und Bundesverbänden sowie Vereinsfunktionäre dann auch als Zeugen laden lassen kann und  Termin und Ort der Verhandlung dann für Interessierte auch bekannt geben kann....

Würde ich dann auch den anderen Angezeigten empfehlen und denen auch gerne dann dabei helfen - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...
;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ich dann die ganzen Funktionäre aus VDSF/DAV Landes- und Bundesverbänden sowie Vereinsfunktionäre dann auch als Zeugen laden lassen kann und  Termin und Ort der Verhandlung dann für Interessierte auch bekannt geben kann....



Vielleicht träumen einige von denen noch von einem Tribunal nach Gutsherrenart ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Träumen darf man ja -  ich hab ja auch meine Träume:
Gute Verbände und vernünftige Funktionäre, offene umfassende Information und Diskussion, Einspruchs- und Kontrollgremien, gelebte Demokratie in Verbänden und Vereinen, Verbandspräsidenten die nicht ihre eigene Klientel anzeigen - da gäbs so vieles zum träumen...........


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Thomas meinst du nicht das der Treat hier dem Herrn noch saurer aufstoßen wird als die besagten postings. |kopfkrat
Nachher Haut der für so nen Mist noch mehr Kohle raus die was ich mal vermute nicht aus seiner eigenen Tasche kommt.


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Thomas meinst du nicht das der Treat hier dem Herrn noch saurer aufstoßen wird als die besagten postings. |kopfkrat...



warum sollte es?
endlich mal ist der herr (bald) in aller munde.

gute oder schlechte: hauptsache in die Presse 


(dieser post steht noch vor der 2. lautverschiebung)


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Jose schrieb:


> warum sollte es?
> endlich mal ist der herr (bald) in aller munde.
> 
> gute oder schlechte: hauptsache in die Presse
> ...


 

So kennen wenigsten mal die meisten angler seinen Namen.:m
Aber ich weis nicht wegen sowas wollte ich nicht berühmt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Namenloser schrieb:


> So kennen wenigsten mal die meisten angler seinen Namen.:m
> Aber ich weis nicht wegen sowas wollte ich nicht berühmt werden.



Nicht berühmt, berüchtigt.:m


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich sollte mich wohl besser nicht weiter über den Herrn lustig machen sonst flatter mir nachher auch so ein schreiben ins Haus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da das augenscheinlich VDSF-Stil ist, kann das schon passieren...


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Verdammt und ich bin auch noch mit in dem Laden drin.
Ich tauch besser unter... :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das augenscheinlich VDSF-Stil ist, kann das schon passieren...



Der "Wer nicht artig ist,kommt in den Keller" Stil...irgendwie beängstigend unprofessionell.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wenn er, bzw. seine Rechtsverdreher, nicht vergessen hätten zu sagen, welche Postings warum glöscht werden sollen, dann wüsste ich, was ich tun muss, um mir auch so ein T-Shirt zu verdienen. |uhoh:


----------



## dpj_de (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob Leute noch nie vom Barbara-Streisand-Effekt ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand-Effekt ) gehört haben ...... wenn PM nicht will, dass die Beiträge  bekannt werden, dann hält er seinen Mund und nix passiert, da die entsprechenden Beiträge von bestimmt nicht mehr als 50 Leuten gelesen wurden und das Thema auch hier nur von einem eingeschränkt Kreis diskutiert wurde. Durch eine Anzeige schießt das Ganze doch durch das halbe Internet und findet die Aufmerksamkeit, die es ohne die Anzeige nie gehabt hätte. - Manche lernen es einfach nie ...... oder ist PM ein heimlicher Sympathisant des AB und wollte dem AB so zu mehr Aufmerksamkeit verhelfen?


----------



## mlkzander (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

warum zeigt den vogel niemand an wegen verdacht der veruntreuung?

man könnte schon ne menge herausfinden über die finanzbehörden.....

ich glaube nicht das der typ ne weisse weste hat, wenn man etwas finden 
würde, wäre er weg vom fenster............

ps: ja das ding macht in so ziemlich jedem forum, welches mit angeln zu tun hat die runde


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn er, bzw. seine Rechtsverdreher, nicht vergessen hätten zu sagen, welche Postings warum glöscht werden sollen, dann wüsste ich, was ich tun muss, um mir auch so ein T-Shirt zu verdienen. |uhoh:


 

Bekommt man das zur anzeige diereckt dabei oder muss ich mich dann beim Vdsf melden? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> oder ist PM ein heimlicher Sympathisant des AB


Definitiv nein, das kann ich nach einem Anruf von ihm bei mir festhalten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



mlkzander schrieb:


> warum zeigt den vogel niemand an wegen verdacht der veruntreuung?



Weil dann, sollte nix gefunden werden, die Herren schön ins Fäustchen lachen könnten...
Aber es könnte ja auch sein, das hier auch jemand mitliest der eigentlich damit nix zu tun hat.
und/oder nur bei _einem_ best. Amt arbeitet.




mlkzander schrieb:


> ja das ding macht in so ziemlich jedem forum, welches mit angeln zu tun hat die runde



Ist ja auch richtig und wichtig!! Aber es gibt auch Foren wo Threads geschlossen und Links "Stumm" geschaltet werden...

Das kannst du hier nachlesen


----------



## mathei (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich stelle mir so langsam wirklich die Frage, ob hier vom Präsidium des VDSF etwas vertuscht werden soll.

Ich als Mitglied des VDSF wünsche mir mehr Transparenz und Offenheit, vor allem aber möchte ich als einfaches Mitglied gerne mal wissen was mit den Mitgliedbeiträgen alles bezahlt wird und wo die rechtliche Grundlage dafür ist.

habe jetzt leider nicht die zeit jeden beitrag zu lesen. falls schon jemand geschrieben hat, was ich jetzt schreibe. also eine gmbh ist eingetragen ins handelsregister. und jeder mensch mit ( einem berechtigtem interesse ) hat das recht zur einsicht. also ich als mitglied, darf da einsehen, wenn ich der meinung bin, das mit meinen beiträgen nicht vernünftig umgegangen wird. richtig so ?


----------



## ivo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ...was mit den Mitgliedbeiträgen alles bezahlt wird ...



z.B. "bunte Bilder mit Frau Aigner". Die Kosten dürften sich im sechsstelligen Bereich bewegen.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo Mathei,

ich bin kein Wirtschaftsrechler ... aber das Gesellschaftsrechts ist nicht so einfach wie es erscheint. Du bezahlt zwar deinen Beitrag für den VDSF... aber das wird ja meist über Vereine, Angelkarten usw. gemacht. Falls der Verein der Geldersammler wäre und die Zahlung letztendlich weiterleitet, könnte man ggf. über dessen juristische Person Einsicht fordern... aber nagelt mich nicht fest ... Wirtschaftsrechts/ Handelsrecht usw war nur ein Teil meiner Ausbildung ^^

@ Rest

Anscheinend ist einigen Foren das Thema zu Heiss geworden. Auf der Blinker Hom,page / Forum (ich sag nur Deutschlands größte Fachzeitschrift) finde ich auch keinen Themen mehr die auf aktuelle Eindrücke hinweisen....

Im MA und Stippforum sind die Themen noch drinne.... ich schaue mal, ob ich was anderes anleiern kann.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist einigen Foren das Thema zu Heiss geworden



Wenn denen die AUFKLÄRUNG bei einigen Ungereimtheiten zu heiss ist...na dann weiterhin viel Spass im trügerischen Schlaf der Glückseeligkeit.Vogel Strauss lässt grüssen...


----------



## mathei (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Mathei,
> 
> ich bin kein Wirtschaftsrechler ... aber das Gesellschaftsrechts ist nicht so einfach wie es erscheint. Du bezahlt zwar deinen Beitrag für den VDSF... aber das wird ja meist über Vereine, Angelkarten usw. gemacht. Falls der Verein der Geldersammler wäre und die Zahlung letztendlich weiterleitet, könnte man ggf. über dessen juristische Person Einsicht fordern... aber nagelt mich nicht fest ... Wirtschaftsrechts/ Handelsrecht usw war nur ein Teil meiner Ausbildung ^^
> 
> ja schon klar. ist natürlich ne rechtliche geschichte. ich bin auch kein jurist. habe es aber so in der meisterschule gelehrt bekommen. werde mich mal mit dem thema befassen und dann neuer präsident werden. grins. jetzt aber erst mal ne woche in dk angeln.#h


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

In zeiten wo die BRD GMBH Steuer CD's von Privat kauft,wo Ordnungsamt Zoll und co.von anonymen tipps leben und dicke beute machen,kann jeder Hanswurst andere überprüfen lassen,Finanzämter.....etc. freuen sich doch über solche tipps.

Nur sollte man auch vorher genau wissen das der tipp an die Behörden...... auch was einbringt und nicht nur heiße Luft ist.
Also bevor man nun irgendwas unternehmen will,sollten auch die fakten klar sein das was falsch läuft.

Das darf und kann jeder,auch Nichtmitglieder Nichtangestellt..etc.können Wildfremde "Ansch..."




Ot: Ich wurde schon mehrmals gefragt warum ich öfter BRD GMBH erwähne.
Darum:

http://politikgauner.de/html/brd_gmbh.html


#h


----------



## mathei (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

ja natürlich sind wir hans wurst. aber gesetz ist gesetz. die bilanz einer gmbh liegt beim handelsregister ohne wenn und aber. und wie ich schrieb, jeder mit einem berechtigten interesse darf es einsehen.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo,

vielleicht klärt das jmd nochmal fachlich auf, aber ob wir als Angler wirklich berechtigte sind, oder eben unsere Vereine, Landesverbände, die direkte Vertragspartner des VDSF sind..??? DAS ist die Frage....

Im Grunde kann dein Verein ( ich unstelle mal, das man in einem ist), der seine Verbandsabgaben zahlt als juristische Person in die Bilanz usw einsehen. DU als Angler eig nicht - denn nicht du, sondern der Verein wäre Vertragspartner. Der Verein legt aber seinen Beitrag zu 99,999% so fest, dass du mit deiner Mitgliedschaft, deinen Vereinsbeitrag und die VDSF Abgaben zahlst....

Gruß
Sascha

PS:

Anbei mal der HR Link zum Thema.... eine Bilanz nach 2003 konnte ich nicht finden...

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/search.do


----------



## mathei (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

ist ein richtig gutes thema geworden. da wir anscheinend hier nur mit halbwissen glänzen können, werde ich mich nach meinem urlaub intensiv damit beschäftigen.
danke hier mal an den mod, so ein thema zu eröffnen. eigentlich wollen wir ja nur angeln. aber wir sollten auch über die rahmenbedingungen reden.


----------



## Badra (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Mein 2. Versuch

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32959


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*


Lieber Thomas, liebe Leser des Anglerboards, 
die Nachricht ist schockierend und empörend zugleich: 
Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer, dessen Mitglied ich seit vielen Jahren bin, strebt die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Anglern an, weil sie ihre Meinung äußern.

Das schockiert mich, weil einer der ersten Kernsätze, die ich als junger Funktionär im VDSF lernte war: Angler verklagen keine Angler. 

Spätestens nach der ersten Jahreshauptversammlung verstand ich den Sinn. Angler sind leidenschaftliche Menschen, die, wenn es um ihre Sache geht, nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. Das tut manchmal weh, aber das muss man aushalten. Auf einem Dorschkutter ist der Ton auch manchmal rau, aber jeder weiß: Besser rau als „hinten rum“.

Empörend ist der Vorgang für mich aus zwei Gründen. 
Erstens: 
Angesichts der Einlassungen im Angelboard, um die es geht, sind die mit Hilfe eines teuren Anwalts erhobenen Vorwürfe gegen die Diskutanten im Angelboard vollkommen haltlos und mit dem Grundsatz „Angler verklagen keine Angler“ nun wirklich nicht zu vereinbaren. 

Es geht um schlichte Meinungsäußerungen, wie sie in Anglerkreisen durchaus üblich sind. Daher möchte ich auch alle Betroffenen meiner uneingeschränkten Solidarität versichern. 

Zweitens: 
Der Vorgang ist für mich ein déjà vu. Denn ich selber wurde auf Betreiben von Präsident Mohnert während meiner aktiven Zeit strafrechtlich verfolgt. Damals habe ich die Sache durchgestanden und nicht ausgefochten, weil ich annahm, dass es sich um einen Einzelfall handeln würde, der sich nicht wiederholen würde. Angesichts der aktuellen Verfolgungsmaßnahmen des VDSF gegen das Angelboard weiß ich, dass meine damalige Haltung falsch war und das Vorgehen Methode hat.

Die Aktivitäten des Präsidenten Mohnert gegen mich begannen kurz nach meiner Wahl zum Vizepräsidenten des VDSF. Wenige Wochen nach der satzungsmäßig vorgeschriebene Veröffentlichung der Kompetenzverteilung innerhalb des damals neu gewählten Präsidiums wurden mir mit Alleinentscheidung des Präsidenten Mohnert Kompetenzen entzogen, ohne dass dieses jemals veröffentlicht wurde. 

Gleichwohl habe ich die mir verbliebenen Zuständigkeiten über Jahre hinweg ausgeübt. Kritik daran wurde aus dem Kreis des Präsidiums oder von Präsident Mohnert die ganze Zeit über nicht geübt. Umgekehrt habe ich auch offiziell keine Kritik an den Beschlüssen der Gremien des VDSF oder an der Person des Präsidenten Mohnert geübt. 
Als ich nach Jahren einmal krankheitsbedingt nicht an einer Jugendveranstaltung teilnahm, nicht ohne sicherzustellen, dass ein Vizepräsidentenkollege die Vertretung des VDSF an diesem Tag sicherstellen würde, nahm Präsident Mohnert das zum Anlass, mir in einem Schreiben mitzuteilen, dass er mir sämtliche Kompetenzen „im Hinblick auf meine berufliche Belastung“ entzöge. 
In der Erkenntnis, dass eine vertrauensvolle und zielführende Zusammenarbeit zwischen dem Präsidenten Mohnert und mir nicht möglich war, entschied ich mich, derart auf das Abstellgleis gestellt, zurückzutreten. 
Um die Arbeit des Verbandes nicht durch Personaldiskussionen zu belasten, vereinbarte ich mit Präsident Mohnert Stillschweigen über die Hintergründe meines Rücktrittes. Daran habe ich mich, zum Leidwesen des Verbandsausschusses, bis zum heutigen Tage gehalten. 

Dieses Stillschweigen hinderte Präsident Mohnert jedoch nicht, seine Aktivitäten gegen mich weiter fortzusetzen. Diese führten im darauf folgenden Jahr auch zu meiner skandalösen und satzungswidrigen Abwahl als Präsident des LV Berlin-Brandenburg. Meinen seinerzeitigen Nachfolger hatte er frühzeitig „antichambriert“, ohne sich um das satzungsmäßige Gebot der Nichteinmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Landesverbände zu kümmern und in Berlin, aber auch auf Bundesebene übelste Gerüchte über mich in Umlauf zu bringen. 

In der Folgezeit habe ich mich komplett aus der Verbandsarbeit zurückgezogen, aber zweimal per eMail-Rundschreiben zu speziellen Themen meine Auffassung schriftlich und begründet gegenüber dem Bundes- und den Landesverbänden geäußert. Das führte dazu, dass mir im Auftrage von Präsident Mohnert die Verbandsjustiziarin, Frau Rechtsanwältin Kiera, schriftlich das Recht absprach, mit den Landesverbänden zu kommunizieren und mir für den Fall des Zuwiderhandelns strafrechtliche Verfolgung androhte, von der man lediglich auf  Grund der jahrelangen Zusammenarbeit absehe. 

Gleichwohl erhielt ich kurz darauf eine Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Offenbach, dass gegen mich auf Antrag von Präsident Mohnert wegen Verleumdungsstraftaten ermittelt würde. Nur wenig später beschwerte sich Präsident Mohnert oder eine Person in seinem Auftrag bei meinem Arbeitgeber an höchster Stelle, weil ich eine Mail von meinem dienstlichen Account an den VDSF geschickt hatte. 

Mit Mühe kam ich damals um eine Abmahnung herum.  Ich war, wohlgemerkt, zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits aus sämtlichen Ämtern und Funktionen innerhalb des VDSF ausgeschieden.

Schließlich wurde das strafrechtliche Ermittlungsverfahren des Präsidenten Mohnert gegen mich wegen meiner verbandspolitischen Äußerungen eingestellt. Da ich im öffentlichen Dienst beschäftigt bin, war ich darüber sehr erleichtert. Solange ich meine Ämter im VDSF bekleidet habe, habe ich mich niemals offiziell kritisch zu Präsident Mohnert und zu seiner „Politik“ geäußert. 

Ich habe bis heute keine Erklärung dafür, warum ich als Ehrenamtlicher über die Zeit meines Engagements hinaus derart drakonisch von meinem eigenen Verband verfolgt worden bin. Jetzt, da ich weiß, dass diese Verfolgung von Andersdenken nicht auf meine Person beschränkt war, sondern die eigentliche Methode der „Auseinandersetzung“ des Präsidenten Mohnert und damit auch die des von ihm noch immer geführten Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer ist, werde ich dazu nicht länger schweigen.

Bei all diesen Verfolgungsmaßnahmen gegen Personen, die ihre Meinung äußern, geht es nicht nur um die Frage, wer dafür die rechtlichen Kosten trägt. Wobei es schon einzufordern ist, zu veröffentlichen, ob der VDSF den Anwalt des Präsidenten Mohnert bezahlt, wenn dieser versucht, mit Hilfe strafrechtlicher Ermittlungen Angler mundtot zu machen, oder ob dieses Herrn Mohnerts Privatvergnügen ist. 

Denn ein Mitglied in einem ehrenamtlichen Verband muss wissen, ob sein Verband bereit ist, Mitgliedergelder dafür einsetzt, ihn mit Hilfe der Strafjustiz und mit anderen Methoden dazu zu bringen, seine Meinung nicht mehr zu äußern. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass Angler, gleichgültig ob sie „ehrenamtlich“ tätig sind oder „nur“ engagiert, einen Anwalt befragen müssen, bevor sie ihre Auffassung äußern.

Darüber hinaus – und das ist der eigentliche Kern des Problems – geht es darum, zu erkennen, wodurch das Ansehen eines Verbandes wirklich geschädigt wird: durch die Äußerung von Kritik oder durch den inquisitorischen Umgang damit. 

Wie soll eine zuständige Ministerin wie Ilse Aigner (CSU) oder ihre Vorgänger Renate Künast und Jürgen Trittin (beide GRÜNE), wie soll der neue Präsident des Deutschen Jagdschutzverband Hartwig Fischer (CDU), wie sollen der Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes Holger Ortel (SPD) oder die VDSF-Vertragspartner Daihatsu, Peugeot, Suzuki, Tohatsu und Honda – falls sie dieses er-googlen – damit umgehen, dass der führende Repräsentant der deutschen Angler versucht, seine Mitglieder mit Hilfe der Strafjustiz mundtot zu machen? 

Werden Sie noch in der Lage sein, einem derart belasteten VDSF-Präsidenten, wie Herr Mohnert es aufgrund dieser Vorfälle ist, das Vertrauen zu schenken, um seinen Argumentationen zu folgen? 

Jede halbwegs professionelle Organisation wird sich nach Kräften darum bemühen, möglichst viele Informationen über ihre Gesprächspartner zu erhalten. Ihnen wird dieses unglaubliche Gebahren eines Präsidenten, der nicht die Meinung seiner Mitglieder vertritt, sondern diese wegen ihrer Auffassung systematisch verfolgt, nicht verborgen bleiben. 

Das, nicht die Meinungsvielfalt unter Anglern, ist der eigentliche Imageschaden des VDSF, der nicht ohne Folgen bleiben wird. Wirkungsvolle Lobbyarbeit wird so nicht mehr möglich sein. 

Die Verantwortung dafür trägt nicht mehr Präsident Mohnert allein. Die Verantwortung tragen jetzt alle Funktionäre auf Bundes- und Landesebene innerhalb des VDSF, aber auch im Blick auf die angestrebte Fusion diejenigen im Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV), die bereit sind, einen Zusammenschluss unter einem Präsidenten Peter Mohnert zu verwirklichen. 

Die kursbestimmenden Kräfte innerhalb der organisierten Angelfischerei müssen sich die Frage stellen, ob sie weiterhin den Ein-Meinungs-Kurs eines Präsidenten Mohnert weiter unterstützen oder ob ihnen am Herzen liegt, die deutsche Angelfischerei in die Gegenwart zu holen und in die Zukunft zu führen. 

Nachdem nun klar ist, dass Herr Mohnert nur für sich steht, dürfte die Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer fallen. Sie muss, auch im Hinblick auf die Fusion, sehr rasch erfolgen. Wenn die Zukunft der Sportfischerei in Deutschland darin besteht, dass Angler Angler verklagen, dann gibt es keine Zukunft der ehrenamtlich organisierten Sportfischerei.

Dir, lieber Thomas und den anderen Diskutanten, die jetzt wegen ihrer Meinungsäußerungen auf Betreiben des Präsidenten Mohnert verfolgt werden, wünsche ich einen für Euch glücklichen Ausgang der Strafverfahren. 

Ich wünsche Euch Mut und Engagement, dass Ihr weiterhin Eure Meinung äußert, denn nur so kann sich die Angelfischerei in Deutschland entfalten und den für sie richtigen Weg finden. Meiner vollen und andauernden Unterstützung könnt Ihr gewiss sein, was immer auch Eure Meinung sein wird.


----------



## namycasch (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Petri.

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Kann nur sagen:"Da muss ein neuer her!".

Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Junge, Junge . . .|kopfkrat|gr:
So Einer ist zu allem fähig.


Das ist auch ein Beweis dafür, dass sich der Bundesverband sehr wohl in die Politik der LAVs einmischen kann und wird!!!|evil:

Ob jetzt endlich auch die Träumer, welche das immer bestritten haben, aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen?


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke für deine offenen und klaren Worte, Thomas #6
Du beweist Mut und steuerst einen weiteren, wichtigen Baustein zum Gesamtbild bei.

Das ist wahrlich harter Tobak
und ich hoffe, alle Verantwortlichen im DAV lesen diese "Zeilen", 
sowie auch die Verantwortlichen im VDSF 
und ziehen aus dem Handeln ihres Präsidenten/Verhandlungspartner konsequenzen.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Es ist einfach so, dass sich die Hinweise mehr als verdichten, dass die gesamte Verbandslandschaft in Deutschland eine Katastrophe ist.

Wie ich aus vielen Telefonaten weiss, ist dieses Verhalten ja schon lange in weiten Kreisen bekannt - in VDSF wie DAV.

Dennoch haben die VDSFler immer wieder Herrn Mohnert einstimmig als Präsidenten wiedergewählt.

Und die DAVler setzen sich mit so jemanden tatsächlich an einen Tisch zu Verhandlungen..

Es ist eine Schande, es ist zum koxxen, und alles andere verkneife ich mir, um nicht noch eine Anzeige zu bekommen - dann sicher aber zurecht wegen nicht mitteleuropäisch geprägter Wortwahl.....


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Ich sollte mich wohl besser nicht weiter über den Herrn lustig machen sonst flatter mir nachher auch so ein schreiben ins Haus.


Dir erstmal nicht, nur dem AB mit der freundlichen Anfrage, ob man nicht vielleicht bereit wäre, Deine Daten rauszurücken. Da dies ohne richterliche Anordnung nur bei Kapitalverbrechen gefordert werden kann, bist Du also erstmal fein raus.
------------------------------------




mathei2005 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir so langsam wirklich die Frage, ob hier vom Präsidium des VDSF etwas vertuscht werden soll.
> 
> Ich als Mitglied des VDSF wünsche mir mehr Transparenz und Offenheit, vor allem aber möchte ich als einfaches Mitglied gerne mal wissen was mit den Mitgliedbeiträgen alles bezahlt wird und wo die rechtliche Grundlage dafür ist.
> 
> habe jetzt leider nicht die zeit jeden beitrag zu lesen. falls schon jemand geschrieben hat, was ich jetzt schreibe. also eine gmbh ist eingetragen ins handelsregister. und jeder mensch mit ( einem berechtigtem interesse ) hat das recht zur einsicht. also ich als mitglied, darf da einsehen, wenn ich der meinung bin, das mit meinen beiträgen nicht vernünftig umgegangen wird. richtig so ?


Genau um diese Fragestellung dreht es sich ja.
Ich hatte schon mal darauf hingewiesen, dass eine GmbH einem Verband grundsätzlich die theoretische Möglichkeit bieten würde, finanzielle Transaktionen durchzuführen, über die im Verband keine Rechenschaft abgelegt werden muss.



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...ein Verein kann und darf Gesellschafter einer GmbH sein. Was diese GmbH dann macht, ob sie und ihre wirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen vom Gesellschafter gesteuert werden oder nicht, ob der Gesellschafter sie mit zusätzlichen Mitteln aus seinem Vermögen (in diesem Falle also des Verbandsvermögens) stützt, etc. bleibt im Verborgenen.
> 
> Faktisch unbestritten ist jedoch, dass zwar der VdSF sehr wohl in Form eines wirtschaftlichen Konstruktes über die rein theoretische Möglichkeit verfügt, Gelder bzw. finanzielle Zuwendungen am Auge der Öffentlichkeit vorbei zu steuern, dass es aber -zumindest bisher- keinerlei Anhaltspunkte gibt, die die Vermutung rechtfertigen, dass dieses Konstrukt zu diesem Zweck in irgend einer Form Verwendung gefunden hätte.


--------------------------------



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Rest
> 
> Anscheinend ist einigen Foren das Thema zu Heiss geworden. Auf der Blinker Hom,page / Forum (ich sag nur Deutschlands größte Fachzeitschrift) finde ich auch keinen Themen mehr die auf aktuelle Eindrücke hinweisen....
> 
> ...


Nun, dazu gebe ich zu bedenken, dass Printmedien wie der "Blinker" in höchstem Maße finanziell abhängig von ihren Anzeigekunden sind und auf diesem Wege leicht von antidemokratisch handelnden Personen mit monetären persönlichen Interessen unter Druck gesetzt werden könnten.
Deshalb könnte ich nachvollziehen, wenn da seitens der Verantwortlichen schon im Vorfeld ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird, um der Verärgerung der zahlenden Kunden vorzubeugen.:m
--------------------------------------



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ja natürlich sind wir hans wurst. aber gesetz ist gesetz. die bilanz einer gmbh liegt beim handelsregister ohne wenn und aber. und wie ich schrieb, jeder mit einem berechtigten interesse darf es einsehen.


Ich hatte dies schon damals im Thread "Die kurze Geschichte der gescheiterten Fusion" zu erklären versucht.
Die Jahresabschlüsse von 2006 bis 2009 der VdSF-GmbH sind im Bundesanzeiger veröffentlicht. Jeder hier kann die nachlesen, wenn er den Link https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet hier anklickt und oben links unter "Suchen" als Suchbegriff "VdSF" eingibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Nun, dazu gebe ich zu bedenken, dass Printmedien wie der "Blinker" in höchstem Maße finanziell abhängig von ihren Anzeigekunden


Na und?
Wir auch!
Hindert uns das?

Bei solchen Dingen MÜSSTE eigentlich bei jedem in der Branche, ob Medien, Großhandel, Einzelhandel, Angelreisen, Dienstleister etc., alle Alarmglocken schrillen und auch daran gearbeitet werden, das zum einen zu verbreiten und zum zweiten zu helfen, solche Vorfälle für die Zukunft zu verhindern.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Inseriert der VdSF bei uns? :m :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nö, aber wenn ers machen würde, würde das nix ändern, dazu solltest Du mich wie die anderen Verantwortlichen hier gut genug kennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS:
Ich bin mal gespannt, wem am Schluss der schwarze Peter zugeschoben werden wird ;-))))


----------



## Döbeldepp (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na und?
> Wir auch!
> Hindert uns das?
> 
> Bei solchen Dingen MÜSSTE eigentlich bei jedem in der Branche, ob Medien, Großhandel, Einzelhandel, Angelreisen, Dienstleister etc., alle Alarmglocken schrillen und auch daran gearbeitet werden, das zum einen zu verbreiten und zum zweiten zu helfen, solche Vorfälle für die Zukunft zu verhindern.




 Mal die VDSF Sponsoren anschreiben, laut VDSF Seite sind das Suzuki,Peugout,Daihatsu ,Yachtservice und Redram (also nicht grade wenig). Wenn die Partner/Sponsoren das lesen werden Sie auch nachfragen was da los ist. Schliesslich will ein Partner/Sponsor ein gutes Image von seinem Werbeträger. 

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Auch da wären mal die zu Grunde liegenden Verträge interessant:
Gibt es Provisionen dafür?
Wenn ja, wer bekommt die?
Verband?
GmbH?
Einzelpersonen?

Wer kontrolliert das?


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wem am Schluss der schwarze Peter zugeschoben werden wird ;-))))



Schönes Wortspiel "der schwarze Peter"...
das ist wieder Stoff für eine neue Anzeige :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nach diesem Beitrag von Brotfisch kommt mir das Frühstück hoch. Dieses Verhalten ist untragbar!!!

Bisher habe ich "die Person" ja in meinen Gedanken mit der Staatführung der ehemaligen DDR verglichen.
Leider muß ich feststellen das diese Gedanke falsch sind.

Ich vergleiche dieses Verhalten mittlerweile mit ganz anderen Staatsformen, die zum Glück auch vorbei sind. Hier aber wohl im kleinen weitergeführt werden.

Wie ein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, müssen alle Sponsoren des VDSF darüber informiert werden, ebenso weitere Medien, solange bis sie darüber berichten.


Von der Rhein-Zeitung habe ich vorerst eine Absage erhalten mit dem Hinweis "...kein lokales Thema..."
Habe dann nochmals hingeschrieben mit den Hinweisen auf Landesverbad RLP, "Firmensiz" VDSF in Offenbach usw... 
Mal sehen was darauf als Anwort kommt.

Von der Redaktion "Akte2011" kam heute morgen bisher nur eine automatisierte Antwort, "...jede E-Mail wird dvon unserem Team geprüft..."


----------



## Gondoschir (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ihr habt Probleme...
Nur weil diese [edit by Thomas9904. Bei allem auch persönlichen Verständnis: Das geht bei uns so nicht...] mit Anzeigen droht, lest ihr eure Texte vor dem abschicken 20 mal durch, um zu prüfen, ob der Inhalt auch entsprechend korrekt ist...
Soll der [edit by Thomas9904. Bei allem auch persönlichen Verständnis: Das geht bei uns so nicht...] doch anzeigen schreiben, wie er lustig ist. Wenn er sich um 500 Anzeigen kümmern muss, hat er wenigstens keine Zeit mehr für sein Amt. Auch im alten Rom wurde schon erkannt, dass die Leute sich aus der Politik raus halten, solange sie ihre Spiele haben.
Als freier Angler, der keinem Verein oder Verband angehört, habe ich das Glück, dass ich mich über solche Leute nicht aufregen muss. :vik:

PS: Nein, ich fürchte mich nicht vor einer Anzeige... :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das schockiert mich, weil einer der ersten Kernsätze, die ich als junger Funktionär im VDSF lernte war: Angler verklagen keine Angler.
> 
> 
> Gleichwohl erhielt ich kurz darauf eine Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Offenbach, dass gegen mich auf Antrag von Präsident Mohnert wegen Verleumdungsstraftaten ermittelt würde. Nur wenig später beschwerte sich Präsident Mohnert oder eine Person in seinem Auftrag bei meinem Arbeitgeber an höchster Stelle, weil ich eine Mail von meinem dienstlichen Account an den VDSF geschickt hatte.



Thomas,

ich habe ähnliche Vorfälle hier schon mehrfach geschildert.
Doch man wollte ja nicht glauben, unterstellt uns - und hier speziell mir - unangebrachte Hetze, um nicht zu sagen Lüge.

Die Strategie des Mundtot machens ist im VDSF schon seit den 80ern ein probates Mittel.

" Angler verklagen keine Angler ", der Satz ist seit Drosse´eine Methapher. Es gab in der Vergangenheit unzählige Anzeigen gegen Angler. Entweder um einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen, um die Richtigkeit der Tierschutzlastigen Politik des VDSF zu bestärken, oder aber auch um Querdenker mundtot zu machen.

Auch die Strategie der persönlichen Diffamierung bei Abeitgebern oder Auftraggebern ist und war ein beliebtes Stilmittel.
Man denke nur an die Aktion um den DMV mit Kurt Muskat seinerzeit.
Man denke an die jüngste Sache mit einem unserer Boardis, der als freier Unternehmer in Sachen Gewässergutachten tätig war, und dem seine Auftraggeber auf Intervention des VDSF mit der Verweigerung von Aufträgen gedroht haben, sollte er sich weiter öffentlich kritisch über den VDSF äußern. 
Verständlicherweise hatte er keine Lust seine Existenz zu gefährden und seitdem liest man nichts mehr von ihm.

Man denke auch an die Manipulationen und aktive Unterstützung des Fernsehberichtes von Monitor.

Ich selbst habe in den 90ern ein Angelfachgeschäft betrieben und war gleichzeitig in mehreren Vereinen, im Vorstand und dadurch auch im VDSF Landesverband aktiv. 
Und ich hab mein Maul aufgemacht bei Verbandssitzungen.
Doch wenn da ein Oberstaatsanwalt steht und der Versammlung droht, sie wären demnächst allesamt Vorbestraft wenn sie sich nicht der Linie des VDSF anschließen, dann hat man keine Chance etwas zu verändern. 
Und auch ich habe seinerzeit merkwürdige Umatzrückgänge verzeichnet, aerdings ohne beweisbaren Bezug zum VDSF.

Und genau wie Du, wenn auch auf viel niedrigerem Level, habe ich seinerzet die Brocken hingeworfen. 

Vielleicht schenkt man mir nun etwas mehr Glauben und versteht meine allertiefste Abneigung gegen den VDSF. 
Und nicht nur gegen die Institution, sondern auch gegen die Funktionäre, die sich das zumindest stillschweigend gefallen lassen.

*Veränderungen beim VDSF von innen heraus erzeugen zu wollen ist definitiv nicht möglich!*

Und durch die Übernahme des DAV wird dieser unselige Verband noch stärker und unangreifbarer.

Veränderungen können nur erreicht werden, wenn betroffene endlich den Mund aufmachen. So wie Du das hier gemacht hast. Dafür gebührt Dir allergrößter Respekt. 

Und auch das zeigt nur dann Wirkung, wenn die Vereine und die Angler sich endlich zusammenraufen und zeigen, dass solche mafiösen Vorgehensweisen nicht länger akzeptiert werden.

Die Person Mohnert ist jetzt der Stein des Anstosses, und die Kritik an ihm und seinem Vorgehen ist absolut berechtigt. 
Der Mann ist schlicht untragbar für das Amt als Präsident.

Aber es lauern noch jede Menge Mohnerts im Hintergrund.
Und es nutzt uns überhaupt nichts, wenn wir einen Mohnert abschießen und der nächste seinen Platz einnimmt.
Fukushima ist trotz unbescgreiblichem Leid und katastrophaler Vorgänge und Verantwortungslosigkeit nach wenigen Monaten wieder aus dem Fokus der Öffentlichkeit verschwunden.
Ein Mohnert wird eine wesentlich geringere, öffentliche Halbwertzeit haben, aber die "Strahlung" bleibt. 

Das ganze Konstrukt des VDSF gehört komplett zerschlagen und neu aufgestellt. 

Und dann, erst dann, kann man über eine Fusion reden.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Moin,

ich bin grade ein wenig traurig, als ich die ersten Antworten bzgl. der Anzeige Geschichte in einem anderen Forum gelesen hatte, welches das Thema seit gestern eröffnet bzw. geschildert hatte.....

Hier wird von BILD Methoden von Seiten des AB gesprochen....zudem so nach dem Motto - wie es in den Wald hineinschallt - so schallt es wieder raus.....

Zwar wird über das Thema DAV und Fusion und die dahinter stehenden Bedenken gesprochen... aber was da eventuell in den Reihen des VDSF passiert wird verharmlost..... schade irgendwie....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Es überrascht immer wieder mit welch dubiosen Methoden einige Zeitgenossen ihre Pfründe zu sichern versuchen.

Nur vergessen diese Herrschaften anscheinend das wir* a*.in einer freiheitlich,*demokratischen* Grundordnung leben und *b*.der Versuch im muldimedialen Zeitalter Informationen unterdrücken zu wollen, schon beinahe an Verzweiflung und Ignoranz(Dummheit?)grenzt.

Da leben anscheinend einige noch im Mittelalter und trauern der Hlg.Inquisition nach..?

Ich hoffe mal das viele Mosaiksteine zusammenkommen um sich ein Bild  machen zu können.Für die Realisten unter uns quasi "nur" als Bestätigung(man muss ja nur 1+1 zusammenzählen) 

Für die Argumentresistenten,Opportunisten,Abnicker u.ä. könnte die Sache allerdings evtl. mehr als nur peinlich werden..nun ja,jeder blamiert sich halt so gut er kann.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Brotfisch, einfach danke!
Da man ja nicht im VDSF ist und ja eigentlich nur Angeln will, naja.
Fakt ist mal , nun  wird mir der Hintergrund von einigen Bemerkungen rund um deinen Satzungsentwurf verständlicher.
Und es passt nahtlos zu dem , was mir ältere VDSF _ Mitglieder ja schon berichteten.

Lieber DAV! Lieber LAV

Meint ihr wirklich, mit Euren Schreiben könnt Ihr Beruhigung erreichen? Und wollt Ihr nun immer noch Beruhigung erreichen? Wirklich?
Oder soll das jetzt überall Standart werden?
Gruß A.


----------



## Badra (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Brotfisch, habe Dein Statement gleich auf unsere Vereinsseite gesetzt ich hoffe und weiß das wir viele Betrachter unserer Seite haben, nach der gestrigen Mitgliederversammlung unseres Vereins (Fusion , Satzung wurden einstimmig abgelehnt, der Kreisverband beauftragt beides in der MV des LAV abzulehnen) weiß ich das noch mehr Diskussion der Angler erfolgen wird da unser Vorstand für seine Informationspolitik ausdrücklich gelobt wurde. Viele sagten mir dass sie unsere Informationen gleich weitertragen oder mit Freunden diskutierten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Aber es lauern noch jede Menge Mohnerts im Hintergrund.
> Und es nutzt uns überhaupt nichts, wenn wir einen Mohnert abschießen und der nächste seinen Platz einnimmt.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch von einem möglichen "System Mohnert" im VDSF.

Weil es eben nicht nur der Präsident alleine ist, sondern alle Verbände/Gliederungen und Funktionäre im VDSF dieses Verhalten nicht nur tolerieren, sondern durch ständige einstimmige Wiederwahl noch unterstützen.


Und dass sich der DAV, seine Landesverbände und Funktionäre übrhaupt mit solchen Leuten an einen Tisch setzt, kann ich mit fortschreitender Zeit und immer mehr aufkommenden Fakten immer weniger verstehen.

Vielleicht sind die sich aber - meine Befürchtung -doch  ähnlicher als wir dachten...

Und am Ende brauchts wirklich nur einen Sack für alle aus VDSF und DAV...........

Bisher hat sich ja nur einer getraut den Mund aufzumachen - Und Dr. Thomas Guenther ist ja "nur" ein Exfunktionär..

Mal sehen, ob es im gesamten VDSF und DAV wenigstens eine Verbandsgliederung oder einen Funktionär gibt, der dieses Vorgehen, Angler anzuzeigen um Information und Diskussionen zu verhindern, nicht mitträgt..


----------



## Pfälzer73 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Respekt an Brotfisch.
Da ich die Person leider nicht kenne und auch kein Wissen über die Vorgänge in der Vergangenheit habe, muß ich als objektiver Betrachter erstmal die Aussage / das Statement in Frage stellen (auch wenn sich von Herrn M. und des ganzen Verbandes ein "interesanntes" Bild ergibt).

Mr. Brotfisch beschreibt ja div. Vergehen gegen verschiedenste Statuten der Satzung bzw. des Vereinsrechtes.
Lassen sich diese Vergehen wirklich beweisen ?
Wenn ja, warum wird DAS nicht zur Anzeige gebracht ?

Solange möglich, sollte man schon die rechtsstaatlichen Mittel ausschöpfen.

Gibt es noch mehr Opfer des VDSF / Herrn M. hier im Board ?
Vielleicht sollte man eine anonyme Anlaufstelle zum Faktensammeln einrichten ?
Und diese gesammelten Beweise dann div. Medien klar strukturiert und übersichtlich vorlegen.
Und dann vielleicht auch mal die Sponsoren mit diesen Fakten konfrontieren.

Kurzer Off-Topic.
Im Tischtennis ist es mindestens genauso schlimm.
Da wurden Posten und mehr gegen Stimmen "getauscht".


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Mr. Brotfisch beschreibt ja div. Vergehen gegen verschiedenste Statuten der Satzung bzw. des Vereinsrechtes.


Ist ja leider beim DAV auch nicht anders.

Da beschliesst das Präsidium des Brandenburger Landesverbandes ohne vorherige Information seiner Mitglieder und Angler den Beitritt zur Initiative "Pro DAFV".

Und darin ist auch enthalten, dass der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband aus dem DAV austritt, wenn es nicht zu einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF kommt.

Obwohl satzungsgemäß der Landesverband Mitglied des DAV ist und es deswegen zuerst eine Satzungsänderung brauchen würde (Quorum dazu meines Wissens 75%).

Die da oben - ob in VDSF oder DAV - scheinen sich eben in keinster Weise um demokratische Spielregeln zu scheren.

Da gehts im einen wie im anderen Verband und seinen Gliederungen und bei den Funktionären eben scheinbar doch nur um Kohle, Pfründe, Macht und vor allem persönliche Eitelkeiten.

Und solche Leute und Verbände sollen später einmal in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft für Angler und das Angeln werben?

Mit kommt da inzwischen immer mehr das Bild vom vom Kopf her stinkenden Fisch in den Sinn...


Und:
*KEIN EINZIGER FUNKTIONÄR UND KEINE VERBANDSGLIEDERUNG,* weder in VDSF noch im DAV, distanziert sich von solchem Verhalten, die eigene Klientel strafrechtlich verfolgen lassen zu wollen....


*Wem da als Angler immer noch nichts Übles schwant, dem ist dann wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...*


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Veränderungen beim VDSF von innen heraus erzeugen zu wollen ist definitiv nicht möglich!...


Jein.
Es gibt schon Stuhlbeine, an denen man von innen heraus sägen kann, wo sogar _jeder einzelne_ etwas nagen kann, sofern Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein.

Wie in allen schein-demokratischen Strukturen sind dies nicht etwa Sachargumente, sondern _Macht_ und _Geld_.

Das kommende Frühjahr beispielsweise ist die Zeit der Jahreshauptversammlungen.
Es steht _jedem_ Vereinsmitglied frei, dort zu fragen:
- Wer ist der Deligierte hier im Verein?
- Warum ist genau der von wem gewählt worden?
- Wie hat er sich bei diversen Abstimmungen verhalten?
- Warum so? Auf welcher Grundlage? (Transparenz)
- Sollten solche Abstimmungen nicht auf Mitgliederbeschlüssen beruhen?
- Wie soll sich der Verein zukünftig positionieren? (auch mit dem Hintergrund solcher Diskussionen hier)

Und man darf auch die viel interessanteren Fragen stellen:
- warum sind wir überhaupt in einem verband? (Land, und somit Bund)
- Was kostet das? Was bringt das? Gibt es Alternativen? Muss man das überhaupt haben?

3 Dinge sollten einem dazu klar sein:
- Die ganze JHV stöhnt auf, motzt. Keine Sau will über angelpolitische Fragestellungen diskutieren.
- Es geht aber nicht um Peanuts, nicht nur um hohe Politik. Mit dem Thema "Geld" kann man die Stimmung umdrehen, z.B. mit der Argumentation: 
"wegfallende Verbandsbeiträge = viel mehr Geld für Besatz"


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo,
einige sind ja derzeit recht fleissig dabei, diese Vorgänge in die digitale Welt hinauszutragen. 

Ich habe die entsprechenden Themen auch auf unserer Facebook-Seite gepostet. Wer also mithelfen möchte, über die Sache zu informieren und einen Facebook-Account hat, kann die Beiträge auf unserer FB-Seite teilen oder kommentieren. 

www.facebook.com/anglerboard


----------



## robinhood23 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

ich hab mich mal einwenig eingelesen udn es erinnert mich alles irgendwie an dritte reich.

gib nem würstchen Macht und es denkt es ist ein schinken ... der kann dann auch noch toll reden, leute manipulieren und  damit hintersich ziehn ... keine 30% teilen wirklich die meinung dieses würtchens aber alle laufen ihm wie die lemminge hinter her ... und wenn dann mal alles vorbei is, hat wieder keiner was gewust und alle sind ganz schockiert - zum todlachen der scheiss

wie war das 45ig noch mal ... wo sind die ammis wenn man sie mal braucht *g#d


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich habe brotfisch's Beitrag, sein Einverständis "frech" vorraussetzend, bei mir (http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dr-...en-einen-angler-durch-vdsf-prasident-mohnert/) eingestellt. Warum ein Quellenlink fehlt und der Beitrag in Gänze veröffentlicht ist, erschließt sich eingeweihten von selbst 

Und zur Sache selbst: ich bitte wirklich ALLE DAV-Kräfte, die wie auch immer geartet am Fusions-Prozess beteiligt sind, sich diese Zeilen in Ruhe durch zu lesen, Schlüsse zu ziehen, vielleicht Kontakt auf zu nehmen und Fragen zu stellen und sich wirklich allen Ernstes zu überlegen, ob man diese Methoden durch Wegfall eines positiven Gegenpols (und was anderes würde eine Fusion nicht bedeuten) festigen und möglicherweise sogar unterstützen will.

An die hier mitlesenden DAV-Funktionäre:

Auch wenn der Ton hier rauh war und ist und möglicherweise auch über das Ziel hinausgeschossen wurde, so wäre es doch angebracht, sich auf die Lippe zu beißen, den persönlichen Frust (den ich gut nachvollziehen kann, denn auch ich bin nicht sehr davon begeistert, mit welchen Methoden hier hin und wieder gearbeitet wird) herunter zu schlucken und darüber nachzudenekn, ob es nicht wichtigere Themen zu besprechen gilt, als ein rauher Umgangston und mögliche Wortverfehlungen.

Halten solche Methoden, wie die von Dr. Thomas Günther und Ralle genannten, elemetaren Einzug in den neu zu schaffenden gesamtdeutschen Bundesverband, brauchen wir uns über einen Gewässerpool nicht mehr zu streiten, sind Nachtangelverbot und Setzkescherverbot genauso Kinkerlitzchen, wie der leidige § 11 der bayerischen Fischereigesetzgebung.

Denn dann stehen wir Angler als Gesamtes bald vor dem Problem, dass man uns weder auf bundes- noch auf europäischer Ebene ernst nimmt. Weder in der Politik, noch bei den Verhandlungspartnern NABU, BUND und anderen, noch in der Industrie und Wirtschaft.

ICH würde einen solchen "Haufen" jetzt schon nicht mehr ernst nehmen! Nicht, wenn ich wüsste Gefahr zu laufen, dass derlei Methoden auch mir anheim fallen könnten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Auch hier wieder:
Danke für die Unterstützung, das muss einfach verbreitet werden...


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ahhhh die Suppe wird endlich heißer gekocht.#6

Dann hätte ich mal nen Vorschlag der bei einigen evtl.Bauchschmerzen bereitet,aber nicht ganz ohne ist.

Die Bildzeitung,egal welchen Ruf sie hat,eins tut sie,sie erreicht täglich Millonen Menschen von Jung bis Alt,die Bild wird täglich gekauft und gelesen und die Bild erreicht die letzten ecken weil man über sie spricht.Und bild berichtete über C&R,warum nicht auch über Angler vs Angler.

Überschriften wie: Es herscht Krieg zwischen den Anglern in De.verkaufen die immer gern 

Und da ja immer beklagt wird das ältere Angler mit Netz nix am Hut haben,ist es ein guter weg alle Zeitungen davon zu unterrichten was in den Anglerkreisen abgeht.Von der Dorfzeitung bis hin zu den großen Blättern,kann jeder von uns Hinweise an die Blätter für eine gute Story schicken.

Auch das TV kann nützlich sein,nur wird es da nicht so leicht nen Auftritt zu kriegen,aber versuchen kann man es ja,Sendungen gibt es genug die sowas abhandeln.


*Brotfisch = merci #6#6#6.*


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jein.
> Es gibt schon Stuhlbeine, an denen man von innen heraus sägen kann, wo sogar _jeder einzelne_ etwas nagen kann, sofern Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein.
> 
> Wie in allen schein-demokratischen Strukturen sind dies nicht etwa Sachargumente, sondern _Macht_ und _Geld_.
> ...



Das ist eben nicht von innen heraus, sondern das dringend notwendige aufbegehren der Basis.

Mit " von Innen heraus" meine ich, dass es zwar relativ leicht ist, sich in einen Funktionärsposten wählen zu lassen, man dann aber ohne Rückendeckung der Angler den muffigen Filz nicht durchdringen kann, sondern rausgemobbt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Dann haben wir vor "Innen" unterschiedlich definiert, ansonsten gehen wir komplett d'accord.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich mal nen Vorschlag der bei einigen evtl.Bauchschmerzen bereitet,aber nicht ganz ohne ist.




Ihr seid schneller als man tippen kann... Ich hatte damit keine Probleme:m


----------



## Badra (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

VENCEREMOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gut, wenn die "Herrschaften" merken, das die Zeit der Alleinherrschaft vobei ist.

Gut, das immer mehr den Mut finden aufzubegehren.

Ich hatte gestern Mitgliederversammlung der eifrigste aber sachliche Dikutant war ein Urgestein des Angelns 81 Jahre und kein Stück leise.
Da sage ich RESPEKT. Im Übrigen sagte er habe sich im Internet kundig gemacht und wenn er auch nicht alles verstünde was die Juristerei angeht aber die Fusion *geht garnicht*.


----------



## Badra (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Überschriften wie: Es herscht Krieg zwischen den Anglern in De.verkaufen die immer gern 

Gründler, das klingt doch super hast Du den Artikel schon fertig oder machst Du ein EXKLUSIV Angebot für die Bild?

Gern würde ich den ensprechenden Text verbreiten helfen und würde Dir entsprechende Adressen zukommen lassen.


----------



## Herbynor (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Vieleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen mit dem Austreten aus dem VDSF.
Mein Hamburger Angelverein ist im Landesverband Hamburg, wegen der Landesverbandsgewässer.
So ich möchte aus dem VDSF austreten, geht nicht ohne aus dem Landesverband auszutreten, dann kann ich auch nicht mehr an den LvBgewässern angeln.
Meine Frage, kann ich aus dem VDSF austreten, ohne aus dem Hamburger Landesverband auszutreten, und im Verein möchte ich auch bleiben ?
Für mich sieht das sehr geschickt verknüpft aus, das eine geht nicht ohne das andere.
Man kann dem VDSF ( Funktionäre ) nur so kriegen, indem man ihnen die Mitgliedsbeiträge entzieht, warum soll ich dafür noch bezahlen, wenn ich nur Nachteile als Angler habe, statt Vorteile.
Erst mal Danke für Eure Tipps.
Herbynor


----------



## raubangler (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen mit dem Austreten aus dem VDSF.
> ......



Versuch' doch erst einmal, in den VDSF einzutreten.
Danach kannst Du auch austreten.....


----------



## Herbynor (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo raubangler,
bitte korrigier mich, wenn ich jetzt falsch liege.
Wenn ich Mitglied im Verein bin, der dem Landesverband angeschlossen ist, bin ich auch automatisch im VDSF, oder nicht.
Vielleicht gibt es auch andere Varianten. 
Auf jeden Fall, meine Beitragsmarken mit dem VDSF-Aufdruck klebe ich immer tüchtig in meinen Sportfischerpass.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Pfälzer73 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Bin kein Experte aber meines Wissens bist Du selbst als Privatmensch selbst nicht direkt Mitglied im VDSF sondern 
"nur" Dein Verein ergo muß / kann nur Dein Verein den Verband wechseln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen mit dem Austreten aus dem VDSF.
> Mein Hamburger Angelverein ist im Landesverband Hamburg, wegen der Landesverbandsgewässer.
> So ich möchte aus dem VDSF austreten, geht nicht ohne aus dem Landesverband auszutreten, dann kann ich auch nicht mehr an den LvBgewässern angeln.
> Meine Frage, kann ich aus dem VDSF austreten, ohne aus dem Hamburger Landesverband auszutreten, und im Verein möchte ich auch bleiben ?
> ...




Mohnert soll mal gesagt haben: " Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht". 

Trittst Du aus, kannst Du an den Gewässern nicht mehr angeln.

Was glaubst Du, sind die so scharf auf die Fusion ???


Und natürlich bist Du Mitglied im VDSF, wenn Du einem Verein angehörst.
Und zwar sogenanntes "mittelbares Mitglied". Heißt, Du darfst zahlen.

Alles anderen kannst Du nur über die Vertreter Deines Vereins machen. Denen muss die Mitgliederversammlung entsprechend klar definierte Auftröäge erteilen.

Also kämpfen anstatt austreten.

Denn, scharf nachgedacht, nutzt Dir ein Austritt gar nix, denn unter der VDSF Ideologie leiden auch die nicht organisierten Angler.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen mit dem Austreten aus dem VDSF.
> Mein Hamburger Angelverein ist im Landesverband Hamburg, wegen der Landesverbandsgewässer.
> So ich möchte aus dem VDSF austreten, geht nicht ohne aus dem Landesverband auszutreten, dann kann ich auch nicht mehr an den LvBgewässern angeln...


 


Pfälzer73 schrieb:


> ... Du selbst als Privatmensch selbst nicht direkt Mitglied im VDSF sondern
> "nur" Dein Verein ergo muß / kann nur Dein Verein den Verband wechseln.


Bitte dazu um etwas Geduld.
An dem Thema bin ich mit Siever intensiv dran. Werden demnächst etwas dazu im Onlinemagazin veröffentlichen (Nov. od. Dez.-Ausgabe, je nachdem wie schnell die Recherche abgeschlossen ist, welche ja sauber sein muss), was für manche Überraschung sorgen könnte. |rolleyes


----------



## Herbynor (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke Ralle 24,c
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, ist das sogeschickt eingefädelt, dass "ich" als Mitglied in einem Verein der dem VDSF angehört, nicht austreten kann. 
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

So ist es - was glaubst Du denn, wie viele Mitglieder der VDSF noch hätte, wenn  sich die Angler da selber entscheiden könnten?

Da dürften ausser immer jasagenden Funktionären (andere werden ja auch angezeigt und beim Arbeitgeber angeschwärzt) und vielleicht noch 100 oder 200 Anglern, welche den Schuss noch nicht gehört haben, nicht viele sein.

Und beim DAV sieht das ja auch kaum anders aus..

Zahlen dürft ihr die ganze Chose als Angler, informieren muss man euch nicht.

Sowenig wie diskutieren lassen. 

Da wird dann lieber versucht, unliebsame Beiträge - ohne jeden konkreten Grund zu nennen - löschen zu lassen.

Und wenn dann immer noch weiter berichtet und diskutiert wird, kommen eben Anzeigen...

Glaubst Du wirklich, Angler würden freiwllig - wenn sie denn die Wahl hätten - so einem Verein/Verband beitreten und das auch noch bezahlen??


----------



## Herbynor (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke Thomas9904,
genauso habe ich mir das schon gedacht, nur damit es verstanden wird, muste ich so hinterfrotzig fragen.

kati48268,
auch Dir gebührt mein ganzer Dank.
Ich bin gespannt, was Du da noch raus bekommst.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, Angler würden freiwllig - wenn sie denn die Wahl hätten - so einem Verein/Verband beitreten und das auch noch bezahlen??



No. Never. Nie im Leben... 

Das Schlimme ist ja, das ich bis zu dieser Aktion keinerlei Ahnung von den Vorgängen hatte...
Trotz fast 25 Jahren VDSF-Zugehörigkeit und Mitgliedschaft in 2 Vereinen...

Bin mal gespannt was ich für meine Unterstützung hier "bekomme"... Hab ja im Moment in einer anderen Sache mit dem LV zu tun und das wird sich rumsprechen.
Und rein zufällig hat " eine Person" mit der ich da zu tun habe, im Landesverband UND in einem meiner Vereine ein Vorstandsamt inne...

Ich für meinen Teil tue trotzdem alles was in meiner Macht steht um diese Aktion weiter zu tragen.

Über eventuelle Maßnahmen seitens LV oder Angelverein gegen mich werde ich natürlich berichten

Aber: Jeder Machthaber findet irgendwann sein verdientes Ende - und nur die dümmsten Schweine wählen ihre Metzger selber!


----------



## Brassenwilli (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen mit dem Austreten aus dem VDSF.
> Mein Hamburger Angelverein ist im Landesverband Hamburg, wegen der Landesverbandsgewässer.
> So ich möchte aus dem VDSF austreten, geht nicht ohne aus dem Landesverband auszutreten, dann kann ich auch nicht mehr an den LvBgewässern angeln.
> Meine Frage, kann ich aus dem VDSF austreten, ohne aus dem Hamburger Landesverband auszutreten, und im Verein möchte ich auch bleiben ?
> ...



Die Kröte musst Du in Hamburg leider schlucken wenn Du die Gewässer des ASVHH (Angelsportverband Hamburg) weiter beangeln möchtest. 

Dein Verein ist Mitglied des ASVHH somit automatisch Mitglied des VDSF (zumindest solange wie der ASVHH dort Mitglied ist) und wie Du schon richtig bemerkt hast, geht das Eine nicht ohne das Andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> und nur die dümmsten Schweine wählen ihre Metzger selber!


Kälber waren das in dem Sprichwort ;-))


----------



## ivo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mohnert soll mal gesagt haben: " Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht".



Kann mir wer sagen, wann wie wo dieser Satz gefallen ist?
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das wollt ich doch gerne nochmal hochholen, damit das nicht untergeht



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas, liebe Leser des Anglerboards,
> die Nachricht ist schockierend und empörend zugleich:
> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer, dessen Mitglied ich seit vielen Jahren bin, strebt die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Anglern an, weil sie ihre Meinung äußern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich finde es bemerkenswert und bin dankbar für diese Stellungnahme, die ja letztlich unsere schlimmsten Befürchtungen auch leider bestätigt.

Und leider bestätigt sie auch ein großes Problem, das wohl nicht nur VDSF oder Anglerverband betreffen dürfte, sondern allgemein in Lobbyarbeit und Politik vertreten sein dürfte - ob gelernt oder abgeschaut von der Mafia oder selbst entwickelt, spielt dabei keine Rolle:
Omerta...

Brotfisch hat es ja selber beschrieben, und für eine solche Offenheit meinen allergrößten Respekt - auch wenn sie leider erst nachträglich kommt:


> Um die Arbeit des Verbandes nicht durch Personaldiskussionen zu belasten, vereinbarte ich mit Präsident Mohnert Stillschweigen über die Hintergründe meines Rücktrittes. Daran habe ich mich, zum Leidwesen des Verbandsausschusses, bis zum heutigen Tage gehalten.





> Umgekehrt habe ich auch offiziell keine Kritik an den Beschlüssen der Gremien des VDSF oder an der Person des Präsidenten Mohnert geübt.



Es  wäre schön, wenn jetzt noch aktive Funktionäre da Konsequenzen ziehen könnten und einmal rechtzeitig solche Dinge öffentlich machen oder Kritik äußern.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn ihnen tatsächlich ihre Klientel, die Angler, mehr am Herzen liegen als ihre verbandsinternen Rücksichtnahmen.

Man wird sehen....................


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mohnert soll mal gesagt haben: " Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht".
> ...



also "soll-mal-gesagt-haben" finde ich nicht so hilfreich.

reicht doch schon die feststellung "Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht".

und deshalb solls die fusion richten, stichwort gewässerpools: mehr, wenn nicht die ganze macht für die, die diese fusion so vehement betreiben und öffentlich den etikettenschwindel  "VDSF" vertreten:
*Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e. V.* (VDSF)

nee nee, *Verband Deutscher Anglervereine* (VDA) wäre korrekt, da kein einziger sportfischer dort mitglied ist - sonst könnte der ja austreten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich platze gleich!!!

Ein User eines Karpfenforum hat grad gepostet das er es (bei den Vorständen nachfragen/Anträge stellen) nicht tut, er sich lieber zurück hält und er es kaum noch aushält!!!!

Ist hier zu finden

Meine Antwort war demensprechend...

So weit sind wir in Deutschland schon!!!!

Schickt mir bitte einer mal eine Anleitung wie man einen Screenshot machen kann???

Edit: *DANKE!!! Hab jetzt 7 Anleitungen, es reicht!!*!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mohnert soll mal gesagt haben: " Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht".



*WISSEN ist Macht*..könnte ihm momentan wohl eher unangenehm im Kopf rumspuken.

Seine Zensurkeule zur Meinungsunterdrückung oder auch die von Brotfisch(*DANKE !*)geschilderten Machenschaften..wie in einer Bananenrepublik#d

Und das dürfte nur ein kleiner Auszug sein.Wer weiss was da noch alles im VDSF Keller begraben ist.Zur Not kann PM ja in eines "seiner" Machtgewässer hüpfen und abwarten das sich die Wogen glätten:q


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ein *DANKE* für die Offenheit an Brotfisch auch von mir. |wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Zunächst danke  ich für den freundlichen Zuspruch, den meine Veröffentlichung an dieser und an anderen Stellen ausgelöst hat. Wirklich: vielen Dank für Eure positiven Äußerungen - bedeutet mir viel. Aufgrund einiger Stellungnahmen möchte ich noch ein paar Anmerkungen hinzufügen:
1.) Es ist nicht meine Absicht, Mitglieder des VDSF dazu zu bewegen, aus dem Verband auszutreten. So sehr ich das Entsetzen über das Methodenhafte des Vorgehens nachvollziehen kann, so bedarf es doch aktiver Mitglieder, die an den notwendigen Veränderungen mitwirken.

2.) Soweit hier vertreten wird, dass die Art des Vorgehens bereits in den 80er und 90er Jahren Gang und Gäbe gewesen sein soll, so kann ich dieses nicht aus eigenem Erleben unmittelbar bestätigen. Derartiges ist mir, ohne dass Einzelheiten in Erfahrung zu bringen waren, nur aus Kollegengesprächen zu Ohren gekommen. 

Dazu gehört auch der „Fall Muskat“. Im Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg gab es einige „Dissidentenfälle“, die ich zu Beginn meiner Präsidentschaft „übernommen“ hatte. Ich habe mehrfach versucht, mit den betreffenden Personen zu sprechen. Sie waren jedoch nicht bereit, in die aktive Arbeit zurückzukehren oder auch nur darüber zu reden, wie sie daraus verdrängt wurden.

3.) Die von mir in meinem Beitrag geschilderten Vorfälle sind nicht abschließend. Ich habe mich in meiner Darstellung auf diejenigen wesentlichen Fakten beschränkt, die nach nunmehr fünf Jahren zweifelsfrei beweisbar sind.

4.) Einige Leser meines Beitrages waren darüber verwundert, dass ich mich gegen die gegen mich gerichteten Maßnahmen nicht stärker gewehrt habe. Wiewohl ich in Sachfragen meine Auffassung des Öfteren vertreten habe, habe ich in der Tat vollständig darauf verzichtet, rechtliche Schritte gegen Maßnahmen gegen meine Person einzuleiten. 

Dieses geschah aufgrund der Annahme, dass diese Maßnahmen eine auf mich beschränkte Ausnahmeerscheinung seien. Einen Bezug zu den in Pkt. 2) genannten Fällen habe ich damals nicht hergestellt. Das ist naiv gewesen und aus rückschauender Betrachtung kaum nachvollziehbar. 

Es geschah jedoch aus der Überzeugung, dass insbesondere vor Gericht ausgetragene Streitigkeiten über Personen fernab jeder Sachfrage für die Belange der Angelfischerei und das Ansehen des VDSF abträglich sind. Zudem war ich in der Doppelrolle als Vizepräsident Bund und Präsident des LV Berlin-Brandenburg bemüht, den von mir in Berlin eingeleiteten Modernisierungskurs und auch das von mir initiierte Oderlachsprojekt nicht zu gefährden. 

Darüber hinaus verfügte ich als neuer Präsident des zweitkleinsten und zudem alles andere als gefestigten Landesverbandes im VDSF weder über eine „Hausmacht“, noch über ein ausreichendes Netzwerk, um erfolgreich „politisch“ gegen diese Machenschaften agieren zu können. 

In meinem damaligen Engagement – immerhin war ich in jenen Jahren 45 Wochenenden pro Jahr für den Verband unterwegs – habe ich mich in Sachfragen durchaus auch streitbar für die Angelfischerei eingebracht, als Ehrenamtlicher aber war ich nicht bereit, mich darüber hinaus auch noch in an meiner Person festzumachenden Streitigkeiten, auch wenn sie mit unlauteren Mitteln ausgetragen wurden, zu verlieren. Diese Haltung geschah auch mit Rücksicht auf mir nahestehende Personen, die teilweise ebenfalls im VDSF in gewählten Ämtern aktiv waren. 

Die aktuellen strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen gegen Thomas Finkbeiner und andere Diskutanten im AB haben mir verdeutlicht, dass meine damalige Haltung falsch war. Mittelbar habe ich dadurch die jetzigen Aktivitäten gegen die Meinungsfreiheit im AB mit begünstigt. Das bedaure ich sehr. Umso wichtiger erscheint es mir heute, da wir wissen, dass die Verfolgung Andersdenkender im VDSF noch am Vorabend eines Zusammenschlusses mit dem DAV allgemein akzeptable Praxis im VDSF zu sein scheint und der VDSF seine Funktionsstrukturen auf den heutigen DAV zu übertragen trachtet, dass wir alles daran setzen, den gemeinsamen Widerstand aufzubringen, den ich seinerzeit alleine nicht aufgebracht habe.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Finde es gut, dass du dich nicht zu Geschichten äußerst, in die du nicht involviert warst, jedoch weiterhin Verantwortung für dein Wirken siehst.
Schon dein 'Outing' halte ich für eine würdigungsvolle Tat, denn vermutlich gibt es viele im System Mohnert, die zwar andere Sichtweisen haben, sich aber weder während ihrer Tätigkeit trauen aufzustehen, noch danach.
Erinnert an so manche politischen Systeme...

Viel wichtiger als die Vergangenheit, ist jedoch der Wille, jetzt auch für Veränderungen einzutreten.
Aus einem schlechten Film hab ich ein schönes, passendes Zitat behalten: 'Ein Mann definiert sich nicht durch seine Erinnerungen, sondern nur durch seine Handlungen'.

Der Wind, den PM wiederum nun für sein Tun erntet, scheint mir etwas heftiger zu sein, als sonst üblich. Ich hoffe, dass er einiges wegbläst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hut ab vor diesem Beitrag!!#6 Es haben nicht viele den Mut so ein "Ding" zuzugeben!!!

Und das noch in aller Öffentlichkeit und mit vollem Namen!

Und er bewahrheitet wieder mal, das fast jeder auch eine zweite Chance verdient.

Und er bestärkt mich (und viele andere garantiert auch) weiterhin "Feuer zu legen".
So hat es eben in einem Telefonat zum Abschied ein "User" und "Sinnesgenosse" sehr treffend zu mir gesagt. Klasse Satz!!!

@"User": auf diesen Satz müssen wir beim Treffen einen trinken, der ist ENDGEIL!!!

Und zum "Windsatz" von Kati: Wer Wind sät, wird Sturm ernten!!

Und um es mit dem Ausschnitt eines Songtextes zu sagen:

_In jeder Straße
Im Land der Paranoia
In jeder Stadt
Brennt unser Feuer

Text: S. Weidner
_


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mittelbar habe ich dadurch die jetzigen Aktivitäten gegen die Meinungsfreiheit im AB mit begünstigt. Das bedaure ich sehr.




Da gibt es nichts zu bedauern, Thomas.

Nicht begünstigt, geholfen hast Du. 

Es bleibt nun zu hoffen, dass sich auch andere Betroffene zu Wort melden.

Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann ??


----------



## carlos54 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

*hi leute wenn ich das so lese wohin ist deutschland nur gekommen keiner der in der öffentlichkeit steht verträgt mehr kritik und fühlt sich sorry angepisst.*
*bin nur froh das ich nicht mehr da lebe hier ist alles releax and easy und fischen ist ein grundrecht zu nahrungsbeschaffung ohne reglement der öffentlichen hand oder eines vereins .aber deutschland war ja immer schon bürogratisch bis zum geht nicht mehr.*
*aber lasst euch sagen weiter so wehrt euch*
*carlos*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Auch hier nochmal ein Danke für die klaren Worte an Dr. Thomas Guenther - scheinbar muss man "Ex" sein, um normale demokratische Spielregeln und ein Verständnis von zielführender Verbandsarbeit unter Mitnahme und Einbindung der Angler haben zu können und den Mut zu haben, für Fehler einzustehen und sich zu entschuldigen und sich von solchem Verhalten zu distanzieren.
*RESCHPEKT!*

*Denn kein einziges Verbandsgremium, ob in VDSF oder DAV, kein einziger Funktionär hat sich distanziert oder auch nur den Hauch des Bedauerns ausgedrückt ob dieses Verhaltens von Peter Mohnert.*

Scheinbar sind diese Funktionäre leider doch nichts weiter als eine gut zusammen haltende Clique, bei der es nur um die von den Ländern, Bund oder Europa abzuziehende Kohle und die "netten" Zuwendungen wie Kilometergeld etc. geht - aber leider weder um das Angeln in Deutschland und schon gar nicht um die Angler..



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Umso wichtiger erscheint es mir heute, da wir wissen, dass die Verfolgung Andersdenkender im VDSF noch am Vorabend eines Zusammenschlusses mit dem DAV allgemein akzeptable Praxis im VDSF zu sein scheint und der VDSF seine Funktionsstrukturen auf den heutigen DAV zu übertragen trachtet, dass wir alles daran setzen, den gemeinsamen Widerstand aufzubringen, den ich seinerzeit alleine nicht aufgebracht habe.


Auch hier werden Funktionäre und Verbände wieder nur einmal mehr beweisen, dass es ihnen nicht um das Angeln oder die Angler geht.

Sie werden einen Weg finden, trotzdem weiterhin die Übernahme ohne grundlegende Informationen oder gar Diskussion mit den Anglern durchzuziehen, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze genauso wie ohne den Schutz der Gewässerfonds.

Die DAVler werden sich wohl genauso weiter mit Herrn Mohnert an einen Tisch setzen wie die VDFSler ihn wohl wieder einstimmig wählen werden.

*Und - auch das ist sicher:*
Wir werden nicht aufhören zu bohren, zu fragen, zu diskutieren und diesen Damen und Herren weiterhin hoffentich das Leben recht schwer machen können, bis sie sich besinnen.

Da gibts noch so viele offene Fragen um Geldflüsse, Aufwendungen für Funktionäre, VDSF-GmbH, Bauten auf Verbandsgrundstücken, Naturschutzstatus (ich sag nur Jedemannsrecht, aus Europa verordnet), und, und, und......

Und da weder Verbände noch Funktionäre (BEIDER Seiten) da scheinbar gewillt oder fähig sind, sich von alten Strukturen wie alten Betonköpfen zu trennen und sich endlich auf ihre Aufgabe zu besinnen - Diener der Angler zu sein -  und vor allem nicht Strukturen so zu ändern, dass tatsächliche Mitsprache möglich ist und nicht wie hier aufgezeigt, aktiv versucht wird zu verhindern, da werden wir wohl noch lange und noch viel berichten können.

Und wir werden das auch tun!!!



PS:
Über 4.000 Zugriffe täglich alleine in diesem Thema hier im langweiligen Politkforum sprechen auch eine deutliche Sprache. Und wir werden daran arbeiten, dass das alles so weit wie möglich - auch über die Anglerkreise hinaus - bekannt werden wird.


PPS:
Gut, dass es wenigstens einige Vereine gibt, die auf dieses Verhalten von Herrn Mohnert hinweisen und das auf ihren Seiten veröffentlichen, wenn schon kein Verband und Verbandsfunktionär dazu genügend Arsch in der Hose hat..


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Zu Dr. Thomas Günther habe ich bereits einiges gesagt auch sein letzter Beitrag überzeugt. Ich glaube schon das die hier gelieferten Informationen aufrütteln gleichwohl kommt es darauf an diese noch mehr unter das "Anglervolk" zu bringen.

Im Blinker Forum findet man erstaunlich wenig interessierte, ist aber bei der Frage Fusion genauso (35 Hits) dennoch der eine oder andere wird auch dort informiert. 

Welchen Weg könnte man gehen um ein solches Verhalten zu brandmarken?

Ich kenne auch keinen Fall Muskat un auch nicht die ganzen vielen mehrals unschönen Dinge im VDSF, dazu bin ich noch nicht lange genug in Führungspositionen meines Vereins und auch noch im DAV. 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bisher auch kein Interesse an solchen Fragen hatte (keine Berührung) aber, was ich allein im Hinblick auf die Fusion gelernt habe wiegt 30 Jahre des "Schlafes" auf.

Auch wenn man mir jetzt wieder Selbstdarstellung vorwirft, so bin ich davon überzeugt mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln in unseren Breiten für einen gewissen Aufruhr zu sorgen, was auch schon den einen oder anderen bösen Anruf einbrachte. 

Ich tu`s gern, wenn es dazu beiträgt Informationen rüberzubringen und zum Nachdenken anzuregen. Leider fehltmir die Zeit intensiver tätig zuwerden, da ist man als "Hauptamtlicher" besser dran. Dennoch werde ich versuchen weiter am Ball zu bleiben.

Lieber Thomas Günther, 

ich bedanke mich nochmal in aller Form für das von Dir gesagte! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Auch wenn man mir jetzt wieder Selbstdarstellung vorwirft, so bin ich davon überzeugt mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln in unseren Breiten für einen gewissen Aufruhr zu sorgen, was auch schon den einen oder anderen bösen Anruf einbrachte.



Was wiederum nur zeigt, dass der DAV auch nicht besser ist - vielleicht kriegst Du auch demnächst Anzeigen an den Hals??

Die beiden Verbände gleichen sich ja auch sonst im Verhalten und der öffentlichen (Nicht)Darstellung immer mehr an....


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich freu mich drauf!!!!!!!!!
Vielleicht komm ich dann sogar ins Fernsehen!

Nein Ernst beiseite, wenn es nicht so beschämend und traurig wäre könnte man darüber lachen und wenn es uns nicht gelingt diese Machenschaften öffentlich zu machen, geht das immer so weiter. 

Ich erinnere mich da manchmal an den Wutausbruch von Uli Hoeneß der brachte unbewusst einiges zu Tage was der Führungsetage auf die Füße fiel.

Informationen sind in der heutigen Zeit das A und O, diese unseren Mitgliedern zukommen zu lassen ist eine Aufgabe die ich sehr ernst nehme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Informationen sind in der heutigen Zeit das A und O, diese unseren Mitgliedern zukommen zu lassen ist eine Aufgabe die ich sehr ernst nehme.



Vorbildlich - leider aber in Vereinen von DAV und VDSF - und in den Verbänden selber sowieo - viel zu selten, eine solche Einstellung.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal ein Danke für die klaren Worte an Dr. Thomas Guenther - scheinbar muss man "Ex" sein, um normale demokratische Spielregeln und ein Verständnis von zielführender Verbandsarbeit unter Mitnahme und Einbindung der Angler haben zu können und den Mut zu haben, für Fehler einzustehen und sich zu entschuldigen und sich von solchem Verhalten zu distanzieren.
> *RESCHPEKT!*
> 
> *Denn kein einziges Verbandsgremium, ob in VDSF oder DAV, kein einziger Funktionär hat sich distanziert oder auch nur den Hauch des Bedauerns ausgedrückt ob dieses Verhaltens von Peter Mohnert.*
> ...


 
Und? Ähnelt diese, deine Antwort nicht dem, was ich schon am WE postete, was ich glaube, was passieren wird? Das erinnert mich so sehr an früher, aufstehen, auf den Tisch hauen... Reaktion: weiterschlafen, murmeln oder schimpfen, sie doch mit solchen "ketzerischen Aufruhrreden" zu Frieden zu lassen, man wolle doch nur angeln und nicht Revolution "spielen". ( und das war nur im kleinen Verein) #c Wie sich ja jetzt herausstellt, wird sie der Austritt einzelner gar nicht erreichen und es müßten schon massenhaft Vereine und Unterverbände zumindest mit dem Austritt drohen, damit was passiert.
Und auch erst dann würden "Supermedien" das aufgreifen, denn jetzt ist der "Krieg der Angler" noch nicht mal ein Geplänkel, es ist noch kein "Großfeuer", es ist gerade mal ein brennendes Feuerzeug, auch wenn damit ja ein Großfeuer anfangen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> es ist gerade mal ein brennendes Feuerzeug, auch wenn damit ja ein Großfeuer anfangen kann.


Eben - und das haben wir gerade erst richtig angefangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS:
Und wir sind uns sehr bewusst, dass diese verkrusteten Strukturen und alten Betonköpfe nicht einfach in kurzer Zeit weggewischt werden können.

Wir sehen einen Zeithorizont von zwischen 5 und 10 Jahren, um nachhaltig etwas positiv für die Angler ändern zu können durch immer weitere Information und Diskussion, um so die Unruhe und die Fragen auch in die Vereine und zu den Anglern zu tragen.

Aber das Samenkorn ist gelegt - und der Versuch, das durch Zensurwünsche oder Anzeigen zu unterbinden, ist eher wohl eher Dünger als Unkrautvernichtungsmittel ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wie sich ja jetzt herausstellt, wird sie der Austritt einzelner gar nicht erreichen und es müßten schon massenhaft Vereine und Unterverbände zumindest mit dem Austritt drohen, damit was passiert.
> Und auch erst dann würden "Supermedien" das aufgreifen, denn jetzt ist der "Krieg der Angler" noch nicht mal ein Geplänkel, es ist noch kein "Großfeuer", es ist gerade mal ein brennendes Feuerzeug, auch wenn damit ja ein Großfeuer anfangen kann.



Ich denke auch, dass die Übernahme des DAV kaum zu verhindern ist.

Macht aber nix, denn das bestätigt uns nur in sämtlichen Voraussagen und Warnungen. Denen geht es nicht um die Angler, sondern um eigene Interessen.

Und wenn es dazu noch eines Beweises bedarf, dann ist das die vollzogene Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF.

Und dann geht erst richtig los.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

*Noch mehr Gründe zum weitermachen?*

In einem anderen Forum hat ein Angler gepostet das einige Funktionäre schon unruhig werden und das sogar auf Vereinsebene schon mit Anzeigen gedroht wurde.

_Ich habe diesem Angler eine PN geschrieben und ihn gefragt, ob er dieses Wissen der Aktion zur Verfügung stellen wolle...

_Antwort: Da möchte (oder kann er wohl) nicht näher drauf eingehen!!

Bei CHG kam eine ähnliche Antwort. Hier wurde ein Angler aus dem Raum Köln aus einem Verein geschmissen (wann das war lässt er offen).

Er sprach das so aus und ich gebe das sinngemäß wieder:

_"Die" haben genug Rückendeckung und es gibt genug Nutznießer. Und das in diesem Verein sehr viel Geld "dahinter" ist._


Und "ein" kleines bischen O.T.: 

*Ich soll die Federführenden und "Geständigen" dieser Aktion von meinem Vater grüßen und euch viel Glück und Durchhaltevermögen wünschen.
Er ist erschüttert von dem (mutmaßlichem) Verhalten der Funktionäre und wird das auch mal bei seinem Parteikollegen bei der nächsten Sitzung zur Sprache bringen.*

Ach so, hatte ich vergessen: Er ist Politiker und hat mir ein bischen unter die Arme gegriffen im Bezug auf Mailadressen und Telefonnummern zu Leuten die an solchen Storry`s interessiert sein könnten.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das Samenkorn ist gelegt - und der Versuch, das durch Zensurwünsche oder Anzeigen zu unterbinden, ist eher wohl eher Dünger als Unkrautvernichtungsmittel ;-))




#6 ... aus einem zarten Plänzchen wird ein gesunder Baum mit starken Wurzeln! Weiter so und lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen.


Gruß
Lepo


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Und wenn es dazu noch eines Beweises bedarf, dann ist das die vollzogene Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF.
> 
> Und dann geht erst richtig los.


Wird dann auch einfacher, wenn man nicht in zwei Strukturen über so anglerfeindliches Verhalten recherchieren muss, sondern das dann auf einen Verband konzentieren kann ;-)))


----------



## fredolf (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Moin, Moin
Wie Döbeldepp auf Seite 2 schon sagte:
"getroffene Hunde bellen" . 
Bleibt bei Euren Standpunkten zu der Sache und lasst die Anwälte oder Herrn Mohnert mal kommen.
Falls es doch noch zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen sollte, sagt rechtzeitig bescheid, so das ich (und Andere) mit im Saal sitzen können um die Klatsche von [editiert by Thomas9904: Grenzwertig und muss man ja nicht provozieren...]  (Meinungsfreiheit !) beiwohnen zu können.
Wenn ich als DAV-er daran denke, das DER mich irgendwann mal vertreten, leiten und verwalten soll - wird mir schlecht...:e
Schade um meine Vereins-Beiträge jedes Jahr.


----------



## jens_z (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Echt untragbar der Mann!

Mal ne blöde Frage: Gäbe es eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein Abwahlverfahren (wie bei OB Sauerland in Duisburg) gegen den Mann einzuleiten? Und wenn ja, welche Bedingungen müssen dafür erfüllt sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da wären jetzt eigentlich die VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre dran, aktiv zu werden.

Die müssten das einleiten, wenn sie diesen restriktiven Kurs des VDSF-Bund - respektive Herrn Mohnert - Informationen und Diskussionen zu verhindern und das auch noch mit Anzeigen gegen die eigene Klientel, nicht unterstützen würden.

Über Deinen Verein - sofern VDSF-Mitglied - kannst Du das bei den nächsten Sitzungen ins Spiel bringen oder eine Sonmdersitzung dazu einberufen lassen. Und Deine Vereinsführuing auffordern, da über die Verbandsfunktionäe aktiv zu werden.

Für DAVler gilt prinzipiell das Gleiche:
Über die Vereine an die Verbandsfunktionäre gehen und verlangen, dass mit solchen Personen und Verbänden/VeErbandsgliederungen, die sich da nicht distanzieren, auch nicht über eine Übernahme verhandelt werden kann..

Dann werden die entweder aktiv oder beweisen andernfalls, dass sie sich schon weitgehend Methoden und Verhalten des VDSF angeschlossen haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wären jetzt eigentlich die VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre dran, aktiv zu werden.
> 
> Die müssten das einleiten, wenn sie diesen restriktiven Kurs des VDSF-Bund - respektive Herrn Mohnert - Informationen und Diskussionen zu verhindern und das auch noch mit Anzeigen gegen die eigene Klientel, nicht unterstützen würden.
> 
> ...



PS:
In vier Wochen ist die VDSF-Jahreshauptversammlung.

Dann wird man ja sehen ob es im VDSF Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen mit Anstand und Rückrat gibt oder nicht .....

Kann ja auch sein, die unterstützen das alles und wählen Herrn Mohnert wieder einstimmig, wenn eine Abwahl auf die Tagesordnung käme - so wie bisher auch immer ;-)))

Ich finde Selbstentlarvung ist ein gutes Instrument ... ;-))


----------



## mlkzander (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Aber das Samenkorn ist gelegt - und der Versuch, das durch Zensurwünsche oder Anzeigen zu unterbinden, ist eher wohl eher Dünger als Unkrautvernichtungsmittel ;-))



das mal ganz sicher, der anfang vom ende des armen würstchens ist gemacht............


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da ich sicher bin, dass Du damit keine bestimmte Person, sondern nur den VDSF bzw. die Verbände insgesamt meinst, muss ich das auch nicht editieren.


----------



## mlkzander (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

das hast du völlig richtig interpretiert thomas


----------



## Zoddl (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



jens_z schrieb:


> Echt untragbar der Mann!
> 
> Mal ne blöde Frage: Gäbe es eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein Abwahlverfahren (wie bei OB Sauerland in Duisburg) gegen den Mann einzuleiten? Und wenn ja, welche Bedingungen müssen dafür erfüllt sein?



Dann werf ich meine Frage gleich mal hinterher:
Wer käme nach einer evtl Abwahl von Mohnert an die VDSF Spitze?


Die anstehende Fusion ist vermutlich aktuelles Thema und angestrebtes Ziel in beiden Bundesverbänden. In jüngster Zeit "überdurchschnittlich" dazu beigetragen haben dürfte wohl ein gewisser Bayrischer LV - Präsi. Wenn der tatsächlich kommen sollte... könnte Mohnert das kleinere Übel sein. |bigeyes
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber rein aus dem Bauchgefühl vermute ich bei dem nen weit grösseres Restriktions - Potential!

Grüzze


----------



## Mikey76 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für DAVler gilt prinzipiell das Gleiche:
> Über die Vereine an die Verbandsfunktionäre gehen und verlangen, dass mit solchen Personen und Verbänden/VeErbandsgliederungen, die sich da nicht distanzieren, auch nicht über eine Übernahme verhandelt werden kann..
> 
> Dann werden die entweder aktiv oder beweisen andernfalls, dass sie sich schon weitgehend Methoden und Verhalten des VDSF angeschlossen haben...



Zumindest scheint auch auf Seiten der im DAV organisierten Vereine Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen:

http://www.kreisanglerverein-sangerhausen.de/news/index.php?rubrik=&news=148591

und hier:

http://www.kreisanglerverein-sangerhausen.de/news/index.php?rubrik=&news=148491


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Super ;-))

Ein weiteres Samenkorn....


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Zumindest scheint auch auf Seiten der im DAV organisierten Vereine Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen:
> 
> http://www.kreisanglerverein-sangerhausen.de/news/index.php?rubrik=&news=148591



Sehr sachlich und sehr konkret, was der Angelverein Kelbra e. V. da seinem KAV mit auf den Weg gegeben hat. Da kommt viel Bewegung in die Sache. 



 - "...durch eine Doppelspitze im Präsidium die Integrationskraft des Zusammenschlusses zu stärken..."


"... Die vorgesehene Organstruktur Präsidium – Verbandsausschuss -  Jahreshauptversammlung wird der größeren Heterogenität des Dachverbandes  nicht gerecht...


"...Das Präsidium ist ausdrücklich als Umsetzungsorgan zu definieren,  welches an die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung strikt gebunden ist."


"... Es fehlen weitgehend Normierungen der Kontrollrechte. Der Verbandsausschuss muss als permanentes Kontrollorgan gegenüber dem Präsidium ausgestaltet werden - oder hierfür ein zusätzliches Organ geschaffen werden. Das Präsidium  ist umfassend gegenüber dem Kontrollorgan berichts- und  informationspflichtig - und zwar laufend!...
Das Kontrollorgan muss ebenfalls umfassend gegenüber der  Mitgliederversammlung informationspflichtig gemacht werden. Auch der  Verbandsausschuss und die Landesverbände müssen satzungsmäßigen  Informationspflichten unterworfen werden..."
"...Es fehlt ein umfassender Auskunftsanspruch aller Mitglieder.  Organisierte Angler lassen sich immer weniger auf den Wunsch zu angeln  reduzieren. Sie haben ein Anrecht auf umfassende demokratische Teilhabe.  Protokolle aller Gremiensitzungen auf Bundes- und Länderebene müssen  veröffentlicht werden. Anträge und Beschlussinitiativen müssen vorab  allen Mitgliedern bekannt gemacht werden. Die Organgeschäftsstellen  müssen einer Auskunftspflicht unterworfen werden..."
- "... Es fehlt auch an einer vertikalen Zuständigkeitsabgrenzung zwischen Bundesverband und Landesverbänden. Zwar ist verbandsrechtlich eindeutig, dass die Bundesorganisation keine Zuständigkeiten im Bereich einzelner Landesverbände  haben und dass die Landesverbände keine Zuständigkeit in Bundesfragen  haben, sondern lediglich ein Mitwirkungsrecht... 
Damit ist auch ein  Weisungsrecht des Bundes gegenüber einem Landesverband nicht gegeben,  selbst dann nicht, wenn die Weisung vom höchsten Organ, der  Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen würde..."
 "...In diesen Katalog der Länderzuständigkeiten gehören insbesondere auch  alle Fragen der der Ausübung der Angelfischerei und der  Gewässerbewirtschaftung, soweit sie durch die Landesverbände geregelt  werden (können) und natürlich die Mitwirkung (Interessenvertretung) im  Rahmen des Landesfischereirechts. Angelfischereirecht ist Ländersache  und muss es auch bleiben. Denn die Gewässerbedingungen sind in den  Regionen Deutschlands höchst unterschiedlich..."
 "...Der künftige Bundesverband hat sich also der  Meinungsäußerung und Beschlussfassung zu den Regelungsgegenständen der  Landesfischereirechte strikt zu enthalten..."
 
Kann ich so alles gerne und sofort unterschreiben und würde es als Diskusionsgrundlage für eine geplante Fusion sehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Vor allem der letzte zitierte Punkt ist m.E. absolut vorrangig und in der föderalen Struktur unseres Landes unabdingbar.

Das, was insgesamt über Auskunfts- und Mitspracherecht gefordert wird, sollte explizit auf alle Geld- und Sachmittelflüsse ausgedehnt werden, inklusive der lückenlosen Veröffentlichung von Geschäftsdaten existierender oder neu zu gründender Tochtergesellschaften!


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sehr sachlich und sehr konkret, was der Angelverein Kelbra e. V. da seinem KAV mit auf den Weg gegeben hat. Da kommt viel Bewegung in die Sache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind dies die Betrachtungen von Brotfisch zur Satzung des DAFV, welche er vor einiger Zeit veröffentlicht hat..... |kopfkrat

siehe hier -> http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/wp-...eren_angelfischereiverband_in_deutschland.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das zeigt ja wieder nur, dass von innerhalb der Verbände nichts mehr vernünftiges zu erwarten ist, sondern das von ausserhalb kommen muss.

Ist es nicht ein Trauerspiel, dass die Angler diese Unfähigkeit der Verbände auch noch ohne zu murren bezahlen?

In VDSF wie DAV............


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

hat einige zeit gedauert und ich habe nun den ganzen thread durch!
ich habe mich nie mit den verbänden beschäftigt,da mich die politische seite -fast- nicht interessiert!
es aber natürlich wichtig ist das wir angler politisch vertreten werden und UNSERE interessen durchgesetzt werden.
ich finde es echt krass was da hinter den kulissen abgeht!
das ist so keine organisation im interesse der angler!!

@Thomas9904
ich denke das du fast den rückhalt des ganzen boardes hinter dir hast!nun hängt es als "geschädigter" auch an dir hebel in bewegung zu setzen.ich kann mir denken das du dir enormes gehör verschaffen kannst.

-ALLE medien in informieren
-politiker informieren
-rundmails an ALLE angelvereine
-wie schon angesprochen sponsoren
-die angelwoche wird häufig gelesen
-auch die anderen blätter(blinker,fisch und fang usw) nicht alle angler sind hier aktiv

es ist wichtig das mitglieder drohen aus den vereinen auszutreten,und die vereine drohen sich vdsf zu trennen.
nur wenn der gewinn und einfluss fällt,wird sich was rühren!
kann aber selber nicht sagen wie die meinungen/beziehung der vereine generell zum vdsf ist!

wenn es aber nen richtigen zeitpunkt gibt um am baum zu rütteln,und die faulen äpfel abzuschütteln,dann JETZT!!


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke für die Rückmeldung und die Unterstützung gegen Zensurwünsche und Anzeigen des VDSF-Präsidenten.
Und am breiten informieren sind wir ja schon dran...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Habe die Beiträge rund um die Fusion in den passenden Thread verschobehn:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226097


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ist ja auch schön, was man schon alles so erfahren hat über das Demokratieverständnis im VDSF und wie da allgemein so gearbeitet wird - neben Zensurwünschen und Anzeigen von Peter Mohnert gegen Angler..

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html
Peter Mohnert hat ja in einem Brief an Günter Markstein klar gestellt, das  er zwar weiss, dass die Mitgliederversammlung das höchste Gremium des Verbandes sei, die aber eh alles abnicken würden:


			
				Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.



Auch weitere demokratische Spielregeln gelten scheinbar für Peter Mohnert nicht oder nur eingeschränkt.
Wie im Falle Thürningen, als der TLAV den Austritt aus dem VDSF und den Übertritt zum DAV beschlossen hat (auch witzig, dass gerade der TLAV mit in der Initiative "PRO DAFV" ist, wo doch der DAFV nichts anderes als der umbenannte VDSF ist). 



			
				Zitat aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem wenn man dann sieht, wie er reagiert, wenn etwas gegen seinen Willen läuft wie in Thüringen. Da wird dann flugs gegen jede demokratische Gepflogenheit und ohne Information des Landesverbandes unter Umgehung desselben schnell ein Brief an alle Vereinsvorsitzenden geschickt, um den Übertritt zum DAV verhindern zu können.



Da gerade also der Thüringer TLAV wissen müsste, wie wenig demokratische Spielregeln eingehalten werden, wenns ernst wird, ist es umso erstaunlicher, dass gerade diese nun wieder zurück in den umbenannten VDSF wollen.


Gut, dass wir schon immer informiert haben und alles öffentlich ist.

Wie üblich bei Verbänden und Funktionären, wird es aber auch zu diesen Geschichten mit Sicherheit keine öffentliche Erklärung geben..

Unvermögen, kuschen, schweigen und verschweigen scheint eben doch Tradition im VDSF zu sein, wenn man sich das  alles mal so zu Gemüte führt.


----------



## mlkzander (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

jedenfalls schlägt es nun im netz zumindest schon mal höhere wellen als je zuvor, googelt doch mal danach: *Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an

sollte man dem PM nun eigentlich doch iwie dankbar sein?
*


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja, der Name wird auf ewig in einer Reihe stehen mit anderen lupenreinen Demokraten, Wüstengenerälen, Vorsitzenden von Staatsräten und sonstigen erfolgreichen Führern, die sich auch ihr Leben lang für ihre Schutzbefohlenen aufgeopfert haben.

Und wer den Namen schon gar nicht mehr aus dem Kopf kriegt, sollte auch mal das dazugehörende Gesicht gesehen haben:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/gruenewoche2009bilder.html
(Darf ich eigentlich einen Link zu dieser Seite nennen? Möchte nicht vom Verfassungsschutz damit in Verbindung gebracht werden.)

Auf dem Bild hat er der Dame vermutlich grad berichtet, dass er mein Interessensvertreter ist.
|abgelehn


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

wir sollten den verdienst von uns peter nicht zu gering schätzen.
bald wird es auf den buhnen nicht mehr vulgär heißen
"einen auffe fresse?" 
sondern netter
"mach mir hier nicht den mohnert".
(sollten sich die fischereiaufseher schon mal drauf einstellen )


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-mohnert.html

Warum sagt mir niemand bescheid das so ein schöner text online ist.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Warum hast du nicht im Juli brav ins Onlinemagazin geschaut, wie es jeder Board-User monatlich machen sollte


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht im Juli brav ins Onlinemagazin geschaut, wie es jeder Board-User monatlich machen sollte


 
Das alter,das alter.....da wird man schonmal vergeßlich,hinzu kommt im Sommer bin ich immer aufn Acker/Wald.....da bleibt nicht soviel zeit wie im Winter 

So weiter machen,auf das der Beton zersplittert und reißt.

#h


----------



## Smanhu (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, der Name wird auf ewig in einer Reihe stehen mit anderen lupenreinen Demokraten, Wüstengenerälen, Vorsitzenden von Staatsräten und sonstigen erfolgreichen Führern, die sich auch ihr Leben lang für ihre Schutzbefohlenen aufgeopfert haben.
> 
> Und wer den Namen schon gar nicht mehr aus dem Kopf kriegt, sollte auch mal das dazugehörende Gesicht gesehen haben:
> http://www.vdsf.de/media/gruenewoche2009bilder.html
> ...



So sieht also der Big Boss aus. Man liest ja viel von ihm, aber gesehn hab ich ihn auch noch nicht. Voll alt oder?! 70-80 Jahre? Jetzt hat der Namen auch bei mir n Gesicht!
Mercy!


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, der Name wird auf ewig in einer Reihe stehen mit anderen lupenreinen Demokraten, Wüstengenerälen, Vorsitzenden von Staatsräten und sonstigen erfolgreichen Führern, die sich auch ihr Leben lang für ihre Schutzbefohlenen aufgeopfert haben.
> 
> Und wer den Namen schon gar nicht mehr aus dem Kopf kriegt, sollte auch mal das dazugehörende Gesicht gesehen haben:
> http://www.vdsf.de/media/gruenewoche2009bilder.html
> ...


 

Die Bilder da sagen mir alles ,..... bei so'nen Präsidenten , Politikern , Abgeordneten , etc. , die im Trachten-Look auflaufen , kann man immer ganz gut abschätzen , wess' Geistes Kind sie sind , finde ich , ......meistens liegt 'man damit auch richtig .

Von so einem fühle ich überhaupt nicht vertreten , .....höchstens getreten .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Und für diese Grüne Woche werden um die 100.000 Euro investiert von dem Geld, dass die über ihre Vereine zwangsweise organisierten Angler genauso zwangsweise an die Verbände abführen müssen...


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hab mich gerade mal durch das gesamte Thema gearbeitet und mir ist dabei ehrlich der Appetit auf das Frühstück vergangen. Ich bin ein Mensch mit ausgeprägtem Gerechtigkeitssinn und liebe meine grundrechtlichen und demokratischen Freiheiten. Umso größer ist die Wut, die sich in mir aufstaut, wenn ich sehe, dass so jemand noch frei herumlaufen darf! Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht verwehren, dass hier gewisse Parallelen zur FIFA und deren "großem Diktator", Herrn Blatter bestehen. Hut ab vor allen, die hier alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, um Angeln wieder zum Volkssport zu machen und den Schulhof abzuschaffen, auf dem der kleine (oder leider doch nicht so kleine) Peter den anderen Kindern mit Prügel droht, wenn sie ihm nicht das Taschengeld geben und so seine Süßigkeiten finanzieren.

PS: Zwei Sendungen, die sich für derartige Themen evtl interessieren, wären *Frontal 21* und wo ich direkt dran gedacht habe: *RTL EXTRA* - die Sendung ist nämlich sehr gut darin, für die öffentliche Wahrnehmung vermeintlich "kleine" Themen sehr groß zu machen und in spannendem Rahmen dahin zu gehen, wo es extrem dreckig ist und weh tut. Dafür haben die wirklich mutige Journalisten, die schon vor schlimmeren Mafiosi nicht zurückgesteckt haben...


----------



## Badra (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade mal durch das gesamte Thema gearbeitet und mir ist dabei ehrlich der Appetit auf das Frühstück vergangen. Ich bin ein Mensch mit ausgeprägtem Gerechtigkeitssinn und liebe meine grundrechtlichen und demokratischen Freiheiten. Umso größer ist die Wut, die sich in mir aufstaut, wenn ich sehe, dass so jemand noch frei herumlaufen darf! Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht verwehren, dass hier gewisse Parallelen zur FIFA und deren "großem Diktator", Herrn Blatter bestehen. Hut ab vor allen, die hier alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, um Angeln wieder zum Volkssport zu machen und den Schulhof abzuschaffen, auf dem der kleine (oder leider doch nicht so kleine) Peter den anderen Kindern mit Prügel droht, wenn sie ihm nicht das Taschengeld geben und so seine Süßigkeiten finanzieren.
> 
> PS: Zwei Sendungen, die sich für derartige Themen evtl interessieren, wären *Frontal 21* und wo ich direkt dran gedacht habe: *RTL EXTRA* - die Sendung ist nämlich sehr gut darin, für die öffentliche Wahrnehmung vermeintlich "kleine" Themen sehr groß zu machen und in spannendem Rahmen dahin zu gehen, wo es extrem dreckig ist und weh tut. Dafür haben die wirklich mutige Journalisten, die schon vor schlimmeren Mafiosi nicht zurückgesteckt haben...


 

Dann mach doch mal und informiere die Leute, Weise auf die Anzeigen im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF GmbH hin. Wir brauchen Leute die sich engagieren und Kontakte nutzen, jeder auf seine Art. Versendet E- Mails an befreundete Angler und Vereine aber auch die, die ihr nicht leiden könnt.

Schreibt Euren Vorständen, Verbänden und and "Bund". Einmal ein Verteiler eingerichtet und dann ab die "Post". 

Thomas, kann man nicht eine elektronische Unterschriftensammlung hier im Bord generieren?


----------



## raubangler (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und für diese Grüne Woche werden um die 100.000 Euro investiert von dem Geld, dass die über ihre Vereine zwangsweise organisierten Angler genauso zwangsweise an die Verbände abführen müssen...



Aber diese Angler muessen nicht zwangsweise Vereinsvorsitzende waehlen, die deren Interessen nicht vertreten.

Die Wurzel des Ueblen ist immer unten.

Das ganze hat gewisse Parallelen zu den AFN-Vorgaengen in Hamburg.
Da gab es auch juristische Plaenkeleien, Presseberichte hier und da und eine Mobilisierung via Internet.
Und am Ende?
Puff.


----------



## Der_Herr_Kollege (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Wurzel des Ueblen ist immer unten.



sehe ich ähnlich! Gustav Landauer hat das mal sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht:

"*Wo Massen da sind, aber nicht leben, da muss 
sich Fäulnis entwickeln. Alle Fäulnis in 
den oberen Regionen steigt immer von unten 
auf. Wo regiert wird, da stinkt es; und wie 
sollte es anders sein? Nur weil unten 
Verweste sind, darum gebieten oben Verweser!*"
(G. Landauer, _Der werdende Mensch_)


----------



## Johnny75 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Unvermögen, kuschen, schweigen und verschweigen scheint eben doch  Tradition im VDSF zu sein, wenn man sich das  alles mal so zu Gemüte  führt.


-> Volkskrankheit Deutschlands

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Präsident nach so etlichen Aktionen jedenfalls nicht mehr tragbar!
Finde die Unterstützung klasse; so sieht Zusammenhalt aus! Weiter so; ich bin dabei.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Also bei einem Punkt möchte ich die allgemeine Euphorie doch mal dämpfen:

Allg. Presse, erst recht das Fernsehen, dann noch so mancher spezielle Sender inkl. deren Unterschichten-Randale-Reportagen sind nun generell kein Medium, welches für Angler Sprachrohr sein könnte.
Was dabei rauskommt, hat man leider viel zu oft erlebt!
Der schon uralte, aber legendäre Monitorbericht beispielsweise, wurde in diesem Trööt bereits angesprochen

Das kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung (beruflich auch gelegentlich mit Presse & TV zu tun, auch wenn's da nicht ums Angeln geht) nochmals unterstreichen.

Das ganze Thema gehört dahin, wo die Gef***ten sind, an die Basis der Anglerschaft. 
Auch damit all die, die deren Vertreter sind oder sich dafür halten, doch viell. noch die Kurve kriegen, weil sie nicht mit in den Sog des Abwärtsstrudels Mohnert geraten wollen.


----------



## raubangler (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .....
> Allg. Presse, erst recht das Fernsehen .... sind nun generell kein Medium, welches für Angler Sprachrohr sein könnte.
> .....



Wie wahr!
Worueber sollen die Medien denn auch berichten?

Das sich jemand gegen persoenliche Anfeindungen wehrt?
Eigentlich eine Selbstverstaendlichkeit.

Das dieser jemand (und jetzt kommt der Hauptvorwurf gegen Mohnert) Fische und Naturschutz zu wichtig nimmt und auch so handelt?
Klar doch, ueber so ein uebles Verhalten werden die Medien natuerlich berichten. Widerspricht ja auch der Mehrheitsmeinung in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Zoddl (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also bei einem Punkt möchte ich die allgemeine Euphorie doch mal dämpfen:
> 
> Allg. Presse, erst recht das Fernsehen, dann noch so mancher spezielle Sender inkl. deren Unterschichten-Randale-Reportagen sind nun generell kein Medium, welches für Angler Sprachrohr sein könnte.
> Was dabei rauskommt, hat man leider viel zu oft erlebt!
> ...


Wieso sollte Presse und Fernsehen kein Medium sein? Gerade der Monitorbericht (selbst nicht gesehen) zeigt doch, dass eine einseitige Recherche, für einen "vernünftigen" Bericht ausserhalb des Randalefernsehens ausreichend zu sein scheint. 
Die Frage wäre dann halt nur, wer zuerst im Studio sitzt. Die Veräppelten oder Mohnert!?

Davon ab haben sowohl der NABU als auch der WWF seitens der öffentlichen bereits gehörig unangenehm auf den Deckel bekommen.|krach:
Gut, den VDSF kann man jetzt nur mit viel Phantasie mit NABU und WWF auf eine Stufe, speziell im hinblick des öff Interesses, stellen. Aber wenn PM sich mit denen auf einer Augenhöhe sieht... reichts doch!


Uuuund... ein Bericht, der sich letztendlich *nur* auf die Anzeigen bezieht, würde dem Wirken und Schaffen seitens PM der letzten 2 Jahre nicht mal annähernd würdigen! Hier nur das, was bei mir hängengeblieben ist:

1. "Regelwidriges" Auflösen der 12er Kommission mit klarem Verstoss gegen die eigenen Regeln. Anschliessend prophylaktische Regeländerung fürs nächste Mal...

2. Erneutes regelwidriges Verhalten, als PM sich in die innerlandesverbandlichen Angelegenheiten des TLAV einmischte und Briefchen direkt an die Thüringer Vereine schickte.

3. Die Bereitschaft zur Fusion seitens des VDSF diesen Sommer (Mai/Juni kamen die Pressemitteilung glaub ich?) kam mit der Bedingung, das Einzelheiten/Details zur Fusion weitestgehend *nicht* an die Öffentlichkeit gehen sollten. D.h. Möglichkeit für Regeländerungen, um nie wieder regelwidrig handeln zu müssen??

4. Warum wird nix zur VDSF - GmbH kommuniziert? Schliesslich gehört die mir auch... irgendwie ... über 15 Ecken ... aber das tut nix zur Sache! Geht nur ums Prinzip.
Wieso werden Leute angezeigt, wenn sie über ihre eigene Firma reden? 

5. ... und da wäre da noch der sehr ... *ähemmmm* ... ungeschickt formulierte Brief an Markstein. So unterschiedlich die Interessen zwischen PM, also unser Interessenvertreter, und "uns" Anglern auch sein mögen. So weiss er stets um unsere eigentlichen Interessen, ohne uns zu fragen!
Das schafft nichtmal Chuck Norris...! Und der war schon im Fernsehen, obwohl ihn ebenfalls niemand sehen wollte!

6. Fällt mir nix mehr ein... gibt aber sicherlich noch was um die 45min vollzukriegen!?


Und wenn jemand binnen nicht ganz zwei Jahren so oft daneben greift, dazu noch in ganz anderen "Arbeitsgruppen" in Spitzenposition agiert... warum sollte das keine Presse oder TV interessieren? Für nen Sommer-, Herbst- oder Winterloch reichts allemal |rolleyes

Man musses eben nur interessant genug "gestalten"...



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@zoddl, vielleicht reicht die kurze antwort:
angler sind nicht spektakulär, blanke busen gibts auch nicht (seufz) und insgesamt wird das wohl als "streit-im-karnickel-züchter-verein" betrachtet. ein sexueller übergriff, jau, das wärs, 
aber hier handelt es sich ja nur um den versuch, unliebsame kritiker maultot zu klagen. 
gar nicht spektakulär - und eigentlich fast schon alltag in dieser bananenplantagenlosen republik.

"die medien" kannste vergessen. oder mach 'ne spektakuläre aktion.
was wir nicht selber machen, wird nicht gemacht. 
machen wir also weiter mit unserer "graswurzel-arbeit".
wir wehren uns - und leben nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Zoddl (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@Jose
Na dann müsste Frau Aigner halt beim nächsten Fotoshooting mit PM davon überzeugt werden, "blank" zu ziehen. Foddos mit den zweien in Textil haben wir ja nun schon...!? 
Vielleicht klappts dann auch den sexuellen Übergriff!?

Es fehlt noch nen passender Aufkleber an der Verpackung, damit der Inhalt interessant wird. Da hast du leider Recht!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Davon ab haben sowohl der NABU als auch der WWF seitens der öffentlichen bereits gehörig unangenehm auf den Deckel bekommen.|krach:



Kannst Du das etwas genauer erklären |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Kannst Du das etwas genauer erklären |kopfkrat


 
Klar doch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX31mT8j-Gk

über die Nabu findest du ähnliches.

#h


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Jose
> Na dann müsste Frau Aigner halt beim nächsten Fotoshooting mit PM davon überzeugt werden, "blank" zu ziehen. Foddos mit den zweien in Textil haben wir ja nun schon...!?
> Vielleicht klappts dann auch den sexuellen Übergriff!?
> 
> Es fehlt noch nen passender Aufkleber an der Verpackung, damit der Inhalt interessant wird. Da hast du leider Recht!



nee nee, ER müsste blank ziehen, das wäre dann "erregung öffentlicher übelkeit"

(ok, thomas, verschiebs mal)


----------



## Zoddl (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da war der gründler schneller!
Den NABU - Link mit dem Windpark (war im NDR) fand ich allerdings noch besser. Zumal der Befragte in den Nahaufnahmen etwas nervös zu sein schien...


----------



## gründler (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Da war der gründler schneller!
> Den NABU - Link mit dem Windpark (war im NDR) fand ich allerdings noch besser. Zumal der Befragte in den Nahaufnahmen etwas nervös zu sein schien...


 

Windenergie hab ich hier um mich rum genug,das 20-50% regelmässig in die Erde geleitet werden weil die Netze nicht ausgebaut sind sagt dir keiner. 

Aber Grün muss es sein,Atomkraft schaffen wir auch ab,dafür bauen wir an Frankreichs Grenzen neue AKW's,aber pssssst nicht weiter sagen.

Sorry für ot.

Ps: Langsam glaubig die Mayas wußten es wirklich ^^ 

#h


----------



## kxxxkfxx (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> Klar doch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX31mT8j-Gk
> 
> ...



Interessantes Video.


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> ... Langsam glaubig die Mayas wußten es wirklich



dann versteh ich auch deinen post.#d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wie wahr!
> Worueber sollen die Medien denn auch berichten?
> 
> Das sich jemand gegen persoenliche Anfeindungen wehrt?
> ...




Was war das denn..eine Huldigung an den grossen Vorsitzenden?Fehlt ja nur noch das Selbstbeklatschen und der Bruderkuss#d
*Wehren?*Wer so wie PM vorgeht,wehrt sich nicht sondern versucht mit mehr als fragwürdigen Methoden den Deckel draufzuhalten..denn unter dem Deckel riecht es !


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Guten Morgen,
habe hier mal aufgeräumt und die Off-Topic Beiträge verschoben.


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Auch ich habe unabhängig vom Thema den Tonfall schon mehrfach bemängelt, jemanden pemanent als Nichtskönner oder unfähig zu bezeichnen nützt der Sache nicht und bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Bei allen Emotionen sollte doch eine gewisse Form gewahrt bleiben.

Wir sollten hier manchmal emotionsloser agieren. Informationen aufnehmen, diskutieren und ggf. weitergeben. Bewertungen sind in vielen Fällen eigentlich falsch, weil nicht genügend Hintergrundwissen vorhanden ist.

Wir schreiben hier zu 85 % aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus, was z. T. verständlich ist, gleichwohl besteht die Gefahr in der mitlesenden "Öffentlichkeit" als "Revolverschnauzen" da zu stehen, die ohne Sinn und Verstand lospoltern.

Rückkehr zur Seriosität in den Aussagen wäre wohl angebracht. Ich glaube schon, dass die ein oder andere hier geäußerte Meinung Ehrabschneidend ist , wenngleich der Inhalt vielleicht stimmt. 

Es ist nicht immer schlimm was man sagt, eher wie man es sagt und es gibt genug Stimmen in anderen Foren die schon, berechtigt oder nicht, von eine "Hetzjagd" sprechen. 

Also bitte macht bei Euren Aussagen ein bischen piano und konzentriert Euch auf das wesentliche. Information, Diskussion, Vorschläge zum Handeln.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo Badra,

ich gebe dir bei dem gewählten Ton recht.

Wir schiessen dabei vielleicht ab un dzu über das Ziel hinaus.

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber folgendes anmerken:

Es ist in der BRD mittlerweile Standard, dass die "kleinen Fehler" viel stärker hervorgehoben werden wie die richtig dicken Fehler.

Wir gestehen es jemanden zu, dass Anmerkungen über diesen Menschen seine Ehre verletzen.

Dieser Mensch hat aber im Gegenzug keine Probleme, das System ( z.B. die Gerichte ) wegen "Kleinigkeiten" auf Mitmenschen loszulassen.

Wer den Bericht von Herrn Dr. Thomas Günther gelesen hat,
weiß das hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen würde.

Hinter den Kulissen ( von den Medien unbemerkt ) wird ein unglaublicher Druck auf die ausgeübt, die nicht in Linie mit der "richtigen" Meinung sind.

Aber wir müssen uns je zurück nehmen, damit der schöne Schein erhalten bleibt.

Findet man überall in der Gesellschaft.

Auf diesen Herrn hier speziell würde ich gerne folgendes sehen:

Alle die sich an die Meilensteine des Wirkes von Herrn M. erinnern, sollten dies hier chronologisch einstellen. Falls die einzelnen Taten mittels Beweisen belegt werden können, wäre das optimal.

Ralle und andere haben ja schon Aufzählungen gemacht.

Das ganze mal als harte Fakten notiert.

Kurz und knapp.

Eine Schreiben mit Fakten, das man audruckt und jedem Angler in die Finger drücken kann.

So etwas wäre Gold wert.

Ich würde dieses Schreiben nutzen.

Darauf gebe ich mein Wort.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was war das denn..eine Huldigung an den grossen Vorsitzenden?Fehlt ja nur noch das Selbstbeklatschen und der Bruderkuss#d


 
raubangler spricht im Prinzip den gleichen Punkt an, den ich schon erwähnt hatte:
Die Erwartungshaltung hier im Board ist, dass der VDSF und die anderen Angler-Verbände Erleichterungen für die Angler durchsetzen (keine Prüfungen mehr, C&R, Setzkescher etc.). 

Die Verbände sind aus meiner Sicht aber eher auf der politischen Ebene unterwegs und versuchen, Angeln MIT den Interessen der Naturschutzverbände etc. in Einklang zu bringen. Diesem Interesse werden dann u.a. Dinge wie Setzkescher geopfert.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das auch der richtige Weg. Ein Arbeiten gegen die Tierschützer ist in Deutschland völlig aussichtslos. Viele Leute hier wollen das nicht wahr haben.

Da wird hier im Forum z.B. mit teils recht wilden Argumenten gefordert, dass sich die Verbände für eine Aufhebung des C&R-Verbotes einsetzen, aber völlig ignoriert, dass dieses unter Berücksichtigung des Tierschutzparagraphen gar nicht möglich ist.

Verbandsarbeit ist immer auch Politik, ob uns das gefällt oder nicht.

Das völlig inakzeptable Verhalten von Mohnert steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das hat weniger mit Verbandsarbeit, als mit der Frage zu tun, welches Profil ein Verbandsvorsitzender mitbringen muss und ob das einige Leute nicht sichtlich überfordert sind.


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> ....
> Wer den Bericht von Herrn Dr. Thomas Günther gelesen hat,
> weiß das hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen würde.
> ....



Weisst Du das wirklich?
Jeder Konflikt hat immer mindestens zwei Seiten.
Wir kennen hier - und das auch nur ansatzweise - eine Version der Vorfaelle um die Person Dr. Guenther.

Im Netz konnte ich nichts finden.
Vielleicht bist Du dabei ja erfolgreicher.

Was mich an der Geschichte ein wenig wundert ist, dass sich ein gewaehlter Vizepraesident so einfach vertreiben laesst und dabei ueber die Vorkommnisse demutsvoll schweigt.
Um dann spaeter auf verschiedenen Plattformen oeffentlichkeitswirksam das Feuer zu eroeffnen.
Das passt fuer meinen Geschmack nicht so richtig zusammen.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> raubangler spricht im Prinzip den gleichen Punkt an, den ich schon erwähnt hatte:
> Die Erwartungshaltung hier im Board ist, dass der VDSF und die anderen Angler-Verbände Erleichterungen für die Angler durchsetzen (keine Prüfungen mehr, C&R, Setzkescher etc.).
> 
> Die Verbände sind aus meiner Sicht aber eher auf der politischen Ebene unterwegs und versuchen, Angeln MIT den Interessen der Naturschutzverbände etc. in Einklang zu bringen. Diesem Interesse werden dann u.a. Dinge wie Setzkescher geopfert.
> ...


 
Nun das stimmt nicht ganz, in den Reihen DAV sieht man C&R ganz anders weil auch international man eine andere Heransgehensweise zu diesem Thema hat (DK; NL; CANADA; nue ein paar genannt) Bitte auch mal das hier lesen. Eindeutig und klar. 

Aber das ist hier die falsche Seite.

*Zu PM* : Ich weiß nicht wie das im VDSF funktioniert, aber im DAV muss ein Funktionär egal auf welcher Ebene Mitglied eines Vereines sein.

Bei all den bereits beschriebenen "Verfehlungen" aktuell und in den letzten Jahren drängt sich doch folgendes geradezu auf:

Welcher Verein *-> Satzung lesen -> Ausschlussverfahren einleiten -> Ausschluss, Punkt!!!*

Es scheint aber doch so zu sein, dass er (falls die Strukturen sich hier ähneln) in Summe mehr Anhänger wie Kritiker hat. Sei es aus wirklichem Erleben (Vorteile) oder zu wenig Informationen (Nachteile). 

Ich will das hier bereits genannte Verhalten von PM soweit belegbar nicht gutheißen, dennoch können wir zwar aufrütteln und informieren aber bewegen können nur die Mitglieder was.

Auch das sollte man bedenken.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

sorry krickfan, du siehst einiges falsch.
es gibt hier nicht DIE erwartungshaltung, daß ...  es gibt hier einfach KEINE erwartungshaltung mehr, daß ein gemeinsamer verband unter den bisherig bekannten voraussetzungen sich nicht unbedingt FÜR das angeln und die angler einsetzen wird. dinge, wie setzkescherverbot und c&r waren nur bsp. dafür, daß der vdsf, ohne die interessen/ meinungen seiner mitglieder zu erfragen, position bezogen hat oder eben auch nicht. und die nichtvereinbarkeit mit dem tierschutz ist, wie ja die regelungen in anderen bundesländern und international zeigen, auslegungssache!
zum thema zurück, die anzeigen des herrn m. zeigen eben auch genau diese haltung, die interessen/ meinungen der angler nicht beachten und vertreten zu wollen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@badra
sorry, in d ist es aber nicht wirklich so, daß ein wahlerfolg gleichbedeutend damit ist, ob jemand "anhänger" hat, es werden oft "gewohnheitskreuze" gemacht, es wird sich oft nicht mit programmen, gremien, personen, parteien auseinandergesetzt. und selbst solche dinge wie das anzeigen von leuten, die man ja vertreten soll, deren meinung man ja anhören und nicht mundtot machen soll, finden bei solchen wahlen nur beachtung, wenn sie auch bekannt sind.


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



antonio schrieb:


> "Welcher Verein *-> Satzung lesen -> Ausschlussverfahren einleiten -> Ausschluss, Punkt!!!*
> 
> Es scheint aber doch so zu sein, dass er (falls die Strukturen sich hier ähneln) in Summe mehr Anhänger wie Kritiker hat. Sei es aus wirklichem Erleben (Vorteile) oder zu wenig Informationen (Nachteile)."
> 
> ...


 
Auf _Verbandsebene _geht das eher nicht, da der Verband nicht über den Auschluss eines Vereinsmitgliedes befinden kann. In fast allen Vereinssatzungen gibt es bei der Frage Ausschluss den Passus des Vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens. Deswegen verwies ich zunächst auf die Satzung des Vereins in dem PM Mitglied ist. Was den spekalutiven Ansatz deines Beitrages betrifft, gebe ich Dir aber recht.

Man weiß es halt nicht warum stillgehalten wird.

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer versucht eine Stellungnahme von PM zu erhalten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Moin,
@Krickfan
Mal meine Meinung..
Diese von dir geschilderte Board Erwartungshaltung teile ich *so* nicht.Diese Erwartungshaltung(zu Recht!) triffst du selbst bei Leuten die mit Foren absolut nix am Hut haben und lieber mehr fischen gehen.Tenorie letzten Jahrzehnte waren hinsichtlich einer Anglerfreundlichen Verbandspolitik eher suboptimal bis katastrophal.

*Das Verbände auch auf polit.Ebene* unterwegs sind, ist ja ok nur sollte das für mein Verständnis primär mit Lobbyarbeit zu tun haben.Für eine ANGLERFREUNDLICHE.Diesen Dingen Setzkescher,Entnahme etc.als kleine 
Opfer unterzuordnen mag vielleicht diplomatisch klingen,ist es aber nicht.
Es ist ein fauler Kuhhandel.Und führen letztendlich zu Regelungen die niemand so recht versteht,man sich als Angler verarxxxt vorkommt und viele sich am Wasser dann halt ihre eigenen Regeln zu Herzen nehmenen gesunden Menschenverstand nämlich.

*Eine Arbeit gegen Tierschützer* ?Wer bitte macht sich für Tier-und Umweltschutz an und um die Gewässer stark ?Sogenannte Tierschützer etwa? Oder war und ist es nicht die Anglerschaft bzw.ähnlich gelagert Ornithologen etc. und auch(Tierschützer wegschauen)..Jäger.
Richtig,natürlich hegen,pflegen wir Angler auch aus egoistischen Gründen.Aber das finde ich bei diesem Einsatz auch mehr als legitim.DAS muss ein Verband vermitteln.Und nicht vor Leuten einknicken deren Argumente ja bereits beim eigenen Mittagessen zusammenfallen.

*Aussichtlos?*Das ist es eigentlich nur wenn man bereits im Vorfeld aufgibt.
Nur dann sollte man jetzt schon mal sein Gerät im Flohmarkt inserieren..denn wenn das mit dieser Anlerpolitik so weitergeht ist es bald ganz zappenduster.

Und auch was PM angeht sehe ich die Sache ein wenig anders..es ist meiner Meinung nach "nur" die logische Folge einer völlig inakzeptablen Verbandspolitik mit PM als Kapitän.Die Mannschaft murrt,die Offiziere schweigen oder ignorieren die Thematik und der Kapitän droht der Mannschaft mit der Knute..undankbares Pack.
PM ist natürlich nicht der alleinige Schuldige.Genauso wenig(um mal bei der Politik zu wildern) wie die Kanzlerin..da tragen auch viele zum Murks bei.Nur wer muss es bei Sturheit und Weigerung einer Kurskorrektur zum Wohle der Mehrheit ausbaden?

Wie einige Seiten zuvor bereits beschrieben, bedarf es gerade beim VDSF einer grundlegenden Veränderung.Mit dem Wechsel von Präsident A gegen B,Funktionäre A gegen B ist es nicht getan.Das Denken muss sich verändern.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@Badra: Danke, für den Link zur DAV-Stellungnahme. Ich zitiere mal nur als Beispiel daraus:


> Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!


Der Irrglaube, dass Zurücksetzen tierschutzgesetzwidrig sei, wird uns seit Jahren vom VdSF geschürt und lebt, wie man hier sieht, sehr munter weiter, und das obwohl in NRW ein mitgliederstarker Landesverband offen und bewusst von dieser Doktrin abgewichen ist:


			
				LFV Westfalen und Lippe (VdSF-Mitglied) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen.



Wir müssen weg von den Diktatoren und ihren fadenscheinigen Argumenten und hin zu Verbänden, die unsere Interessen und Ziele vertreten.
Richtig, da geht es in Summe nicht nur um einzelne Personen, aber einiges lässt sich genau an einzelnen (Meinungs-)Führern festmachen.


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Badra schrieb:


> ....
> In fast allen Vereinssatzungen gibt es bei der Frage Ausschluss den Passus des Vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens. Deswegen verwies ich zunächst auf die Satzung des Vereins in dem PM Mitglied ist
> .....



Helf' mir doch mal bitte ein klein wenig auf die Spruenge, wo hier ein vereinsschaedigendes Verhalten vorliegen soll?

Das jemand eine juristische Klaerung eines Sachverhaltes initiiert hat, kann ihm doch nicht in diesem Land als Vorwurf gemacht werden!
Damit wuerde man eine der Grundsaeulen der Gesellschaft ankratzen.

Moralisch verwerflich faende ich es, wenn unter Anglern ohne Warnung gleich juristisch geschossen wird.
Aber hier wurde ja gewarnt.


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

http://www.abendblatt.de/kultur-liv...roblem-mit-Raab-und-Facebook-Mobbing-3-0.html

Kann so was hier auch passieren?


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



antonio schrieb:


> vereinsschädigendes verhalten muß der verein ihm nachweisen, nur wie bei einem gummiparagraphen "vereinsschädigendes verhalten".
> 
> antonio


 
Wenn die Vorwürfe belegbar sind, dann schlägt das auf den jeweiligen Verein durch womit ein enormer Imageschaden verbunden sein wird somit ist der nachweis nicht zu führen. Im übrigen ist die Einschätzung des vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens ein z. T. subjektives Rechtsobjekt. wenn ich jedem erzähler das der gewässerwart ein A.. loch ist, kann das auch vereinsschädigend sein.


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Allein das Arbeitgeber (laut aussagen hier) kontaktiert wurden um gewisse Ziele zu erreichen ist mehr als nur bedenklich.

Ich möchte mal einen sehen der nen Amt annimmt Frau Haus Kinder hat,und dann durch dieses Amt alles verlieren könnte weil er keine Arbeit mehr hat und das durch angebliche Kollegen angezettelt wurde.Abgesehen davon was ist danach wo wurde noch "schlechtes" gestreut,findet derjenige wieder Arbeit....etc.


Wer sowas als normal und richtig einstuft,dem sollte morgen das gleiche wiederfahren auf das er spürt wie toll sowas ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Dass jemand eine juristische Klaerung eines Sachverhaltes initiiert hat, kann ihm doch nicht in diesem Land als Vorwurf gemacht werden!
> Damit wuerde man eine der Grundsaeulen der Gesellschaft ankratzen.
> 
> Moralisch verwerflich faende ich es, wenn unter Anglern ohne Warnung gleich juristisch geschossen wird.
> Aber hier wurde ja gewarnt.



Im Ernst? Du siehst eine Anzeige, die ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleitet nur als "Warnung" an? Und wenn ja - Warnung wovor? Dass der VDSF und der Vorsitzende als Person des öffentlichen Lebens und Repräsentant von Hunderttausenden keine öffentliche Kritik duldet und Kritiker entsprechend schnell mundtot gemacht werden.

Die "Klärung des juristischen Sachverhalts" hätte Herr Mohnert auch ohne Staatsanwaltschaft mit seinen Anwälten (oder sind es doch die des VDSF?) vornehmen können. Die sehen die Sache wohl ziemlich realistisch (=aussichtslos), denn in dem Schreiben die anwaltliche Meinung auszuklammern und nur von "der Ansicht von Herrn Mohnert" zu sprechen, ist allgemein ziemlich unüblich...


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob jemand in führender Funktion irgendwelche Dinge tut oder sich über demokratische Gegebenheiten hinwegsetzt, oder ob jemand ohne Führungsverantwortung sich entsprechend verhält. In dem Moment, wo jemand sich irgendwie in den öffentlichen Fokus stellt, ist er sich dieser Rolle bewusst und müsste abschätzen können, dass Handlungen von ihm hinterfragt und Zusammenhänge ihn betreffend erforscht werden.
Wäre Guttenberg nicht Minister geworden, hätte er auch noch seinen Doktortitel, weil es dann keinen interessiert hätte.

Wenn aber das Beispiel Schule macht, dass allein das Hinterfragen von Zusammenhängen rund um eine Person, die im öffenlichen Fokus aller Angler in Deutschland steht, zu Unterlassungs- bzw. Löschungsanforderungen von ihren Anwälten führt und -bei Nichtfolgeleistung aufgrund fehlender juristischer Begründung- sogar zu Strafanzeigen, dann sollten wir zugunsten der drohenden Überlastung unserer Rechtssysteme alle ganz schnell den Internetstecker aus unseren PCs ziehen und alle Diskussionsforen und Sozialen Netzwerke meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Was Deine Frage, Badra, nach der Gefahr des Mobbings durch Soziale Netzwerke betrifft, so sehe ich in der Verhinderung dessen die größte Verantwortung für uns Mods. Wir hatten mal einen sehr konkreten Fall, bei dem es dann in der Folge auch zu Sperrungen von Useraccounts aufgrund wiederholter Beleidigungen/Beschimpfungen gekommen ist.


----------



## locotus (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> Allein das Arbeitgeber (laut aussagen hier) kontaktiert wurden um gewisse Ziele zu erreichen ist mehr als nur bedenklich.
> 
> Ich möchte mal einen sehen der nen Amt annimmt Frau Haus Kinder hat,und dann durch dieses Amt alles verlieren könnte weil er keine Arbeit mehr hat und das durch angebliche Kollegen angezettelt wurde.Abgesehen davon was ist danach wo wurde noch "schlechtes" gestreut,findet derjenige wieder Arbeit....etc.
> |wavey:


 
Und sowas passiert wesentlich öfter, als viele vermuten.


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



locotus schrieb:


> Und sowas passiert wesentlich öfter, als viele vermuten.


 

Solange das alle stillschweigend hinnehmen scheint ja alles ok zu sein.

Manche nennen es auch Demokratie.



|wavey:


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Helf' mir doch mal bitte ein klein wenig auf die Spruenge, wo hier ein vereinsschaedigendes Verhalten vorliegen soll?
> 
> Das jemand eine juristische Klaerung eines Sachverhaltes initiiert hat, kann ihm doch nicht in diesem Land als Vorwurf gemacht werden!
> Damit wuerde man eine der Grundsaeulen der Gesellschaft ankratzen.
> ...


 
Bitte immer alles lesen, ich verwies zunächst darauf falls belegbare Vorwürfe vorlägen dann ...

Konzentration, bitte.


----------



## ivo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> Solange das alle stillschweigend hinnehmen scheint ja alles ok zu sein.
> 
> Manche nennen es auch Demokratie.
> 
> ...



Bin mal so frei: *D*eutsche *D*emokratische *R*epublik   

Sorry, fürs OT


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nachtrag, @raubangler:
Aber in einem gebe ich Dir recht: Ich sehe in dem jetzigen Vorgehen von Herrn Mohnert weder ein vereinsschädigendes Verhalten für den oder die Vereine, in denen er (Vorstands-)Mitglied ist, noch ein verbandsschädigendes Verhalten gegenüber dem VdSF. Man könnte es ja sogar umgekehrt bewerten, da wir uns in vielen Punkten gegen den Verband VdSF positionieren, dass ein Angriff gegen uns eine Aktion zugunsten des Verbandes ist.:m

Nur zur Erinnerung: Es ging hier mal um die Frage nach dem Zusammenhang zwischen dem Amt des Verbandspräsidenten und seiner Funktion als eventuell bezahlter Geschäftsführer der VdSF-GmbH und ob und inwieweit Geschäftsvorfälle und Geldflüsse der VdSF-GmbH den Verbandsgremien und dem -damals noch als solchen behandelten- Fusions"partner" offen gelegt werden. Das hatten wir hinterfragt und gleichzeitig davor gewarnt, dass ein Konstrukt wie die VdSF-GmbH dazu missbraucht werden könnte, um geschäftliche Tätigkeiten unter Umgehung verbandsinterner Kontrollmechanismen abzuwickeln.
Eine juristische Begründung, warum die entsprechenden Beiträge zu löschen seien, konnten (oder wollten?) uns die Anwälte auch auf wiederholte Nachfrage nicht liefern, während die vom AB zu Rate gezogenen Anwälte auch keine entsprechende Veranlassung sahen, die uns zu einem entsprechenden Handeln hätte zwingen können.
Der einfache juristische Weg wäre eine Unterlassungsklage gegen das Anglerboard gewesen. Dann hätte vor Gericht geklärt werden können, ob das, was dazu geschrieben wurde, gelöscht werden müsse oder nicht.
Statt dessen wählte man jedoch den Weg, einzelne Personen anzuzeigen und ihnen strafbewehrtes Verhalten vorzuwerfen.#c

Ist es da nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn der Eindruck entsteht, dass hier auf juristischem Wege Druck gegen Personen ausgeübt werden soll, deren Meinungsäußerungen und unbequemen Fragestellungen man sich auf anderen Wegen nicht stellen kann?
Jede Zeitung, jedes Presseorgan ist verpflichtet, eine Gegendarstellung zu veröffentlichen, wenn dort eine unwahre Behauptung aufgestellt wurde. Aber da wir nichts behauptet oder irgendwie in den Raum gestellt haben, gibt es auch nichts, was richtig zu stellen gewesen wäre.
Und da wir uns keineswegs auf einer Stufe sehen mit denjenigen, die einfach alles stumm abnicken, nur weil es vom großen Boss kommt, wurde eben nicht hier irgendwas ohne auch nur den Ansatz einer Begründung gelöscht, als der große Boss des VdSF dies wollte.


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was Deine Frage, Badra, nach der Gefahr des Mobbings durch Soziale Netzwerke betrifft, so sehe ich in der Verhinderung dessen die größte Verantwortung für uns Mods. Wir hatten mal einen sehr konkreten Fall, bei dem es dann in der Folge auch zu Sperrungen von Useraccounts aufgrund wiederholter Beleidigungen/Beschimpfungen gekommen ist.


 
Bin ich etwa in Gefahr?


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Badra schrieb:


> Bin ich etwa in Gefahr?


Bekommst Du schon PNs oder mails mit Drohungen??? :m

Ich denke, eher nein!:q:q:q |wavey:


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Du siehst eine Anzeige, die ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleitet nur als "Warnung" an?
> ...



Noeh, die Anzeige war das Ergebnis, weil auf die Warnung nicht reagiert wurde.

So kann man das jedenfalls den ersten Seiten hier entnehmen.

Es wurde sogar lt. Aussage von Thomas vor der Anzeige zweimal der Kontakt ueber die Anwaelte aufgenommen.

Die Frage, ob diese Warnungen ueberhaupt von den Mods an alle Adressaten weitergereicht wurden, wurde bisher nicht beantwortet.

Es geht hier auch nicht um oeffentliche Kritik an einer Person, sondern u.a. um Verleumdung.
Das ist ein anderes Kaliber.
Und haften tun dafuer immer die Ersteller der Beitraege.


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...
> So kann man das jedenfalls den ersten Seiten hier entnehmen...
> 
> ...Es geht hier auch nicht um oeffentliche Kritik an einer Person, sondern u.a. um Verleumdung.
> Und haften tun dafuer immer die Ersteller der Beitraege....



wie man auch den ersten seiten entnehmen kann, sind keine beiträge benannt worden.
wer soll da also haften und wofür?

nachtrag: mir ist jedenfalls keiner bekannt, hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Noeh, die Anzeige war das Ergebnis, weil auf die Warnung nicht reagiert wurde.
> 
> So kann man das jedenfalls den ersten Seiten hier entnehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Eine Meinung die man akzeptieren kann.

Ein Sack Bohnen, ich behaupte mal 12 sind schlecht. Würdest Du fragen welche, den Sack wegschmeißen oder eine Verläumdungsklage anstreben.|znaika:

Ich weiß nicht ob uns das weiterbringt |uhoh:

Aber richtig Sachlichkeit ist angesagt und ggf. Lösungsvorschläge. Gibt es überhaupt zur Problematik Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Noeh, die Anzeige war das Ergebnis, weil auf die Warnung nicht reagiert wurde.
> 
> So kann man das jedenfalls den ersten Seiten hier entnehmen.
> 
> ...




Scheint wirklich schwer zu verstehen zu sein.

Es gab keine Warnung im Vorfeld.

Es gab die Aufforderung, postings zu löschen oder zu editieren.

Die zu löschenden oder zu editierenden postings wurden zum größten Teil nicht konkret genannt. Konkrete, angemante Textpassagen wurden ohne Bezug zu dem jeweiligen posting oder in Bezug auf völlig andere Beiträge genannt, so dass Thomas es nicht zuordnen konnte. 

Ein Rechtsgrund für die Löschung bzw. editierung wurde nicht genannt.

Und das, obwohl Thomas sich bereit erklärt hatte, zu löschen bzw. editieren, wenn die strittigen Beiträge oder Passagen konkret genannt würden *und* der dazu erforderliche Rechtsgrund angeführt würde und die Beiträge oder Passagen tatsächlich rechtswidrig wären.

Nichts davon ist geschehen. 

Ungefähr so:

@Raubangler

Im Zuge meiner Tätigkeit als Mod weise ich Dich darauf hin, dass einige Deiner Beiträge oder Teile davon gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen. Ich fordere Dich auf, diese Beiträge oder Textpassagen zu löschen. 

Und nu mach mal.:q


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



gründler schrieb:


> Allein das Arbeitgeber (laut aussagen hier) kontaktiert wurden um gewisse Ziele zu erreichen ist mehr als nur bedenklich.
> ....



Lt. Aussage war es ein Arbeitgeber der oeffentlichen Hand.
Somit wurde eine mit Steuergeldern finanzierte Infrastruktur fuer irgendetwas zweckentfremdet.

Ob hiermit nur einzelne E-Mails verschickt wurden, wissen wir nicht, da wir nicht die ganze Geschichte kennen.


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Somit wurde eine mit Steuergeldern finanzierte Infrastruktur fuer irgendetwas zweckentfremdet...



ob das jetzt nicht schon eine verleumdung ist?


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Ungefähr so:
> 
> @Raubangler
> ...



Zumindestens haettet Ihr die Moeglichkeit einer juristischen Keule in Bezug auf Beitraege ueber die  VDSF-GmbH veroeffentlichen koennen.

Zumal die Beitraege in ihrer Tendenz immer aehnlich waren:
Eine GmbH ist des Teufels und kann nur fuer schraege Geschaefte genutzt worden sein.

Die Ersteller dieser Beitraege haetten dann die Chance gehabt, Ihre eigene Risikobereitschaft noch einmal zu ueberdenken.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Vorsicht:
Jetzt behauptest Du klar und bewusst eine Unwahrheit!!!

Wenn jemand ohne Belege oder Beweise hier im AB einfach so behauptet, jemand würde eine Straftat begehen, haben und werden *alle* Mods *sofort* einschreiten, den Beitrag löschen und/oder den Betreffenden anschreiben/warnen/verwarnen!


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Lt. Aussage war es ein Arbeitgeber der oeffentlichen Hand.
> Somit wurde eine mit Steuergeldern finanzierte Infrastruktur fuer irgendetwas zweckentfremdet.
> 
> Ob hiermit nur einzelne E-Mails verschickt wurden, wissen wir nicht, da wir nicht die ganze Geschichte kennen.


 

So nach dem motto past schon???

Wenn ja dann wünsch ich dir nix sehnlicher als so einen Vorfall.

Wenn sowas für gut empfunden wird,dann kann ich ja morgen anfangen meine Kollegen in Vereinen..... anzusche....en,auf das ich mein recht kriege,was auch immer das ist hauptsache ich habe recht und euch geht es schlecht.

Deutschland Deutschland was hat man nur aus dir und aus deinen Denkern und Dichtern gemacht:c:c:c


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@gruendler
Wie gesagt, wir kennen nicht die ganze Geschichte.
Vermutlich kennen wir nur einen Bruchteil.
Und den auch nur von einer Seite.


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja richtig,aber warum sollte ein Ex Präsident sich sowas aus der Nase ziehen,und selbst wenn nur 10% Wahrheit dran kleben sind das 9,999% zuviel.

Können wir auch gleich die Zeit zurück drehen da hatten wir das schonmal,und wer nicht past wird besucht von Schwarzen Männern,kommen sie mal mit raus......

Oder unter welche Machenschaften fällt sowas wie hier geschildert wurde/wird???

Hinzu kommt diese Aussage viel nicht nur von Brotfish allein,sondern auch schon hier und da.

Wenn das Methode und Ziel ist,und das im Sinne für die Deutsche Anglerschaft die ja nur zusammen und Demokratisch stärker ist,ja dann Gute Nacht.

Dann fang ich schonmal an stück für stück alles zu verkaufen.

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Ersteller dieser Beitraege haetten dann die Chance gehabt, Ihre eigene Risikobereitschaft noch einmal zu ueberdenken.



Dazu hätte man aber im Vorfeld wissen müssen, um welche Beiträge und somit um welche Ersteller es sich gehandelt hat, gelle?

Das war ja nie klar.


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte man aber im Vorfeld wissen müssen, um welche Beiträge und somit um welche Ersteller es sich gehandelt hat, gelle?
> 
> Das war ja nie klar.



Muss ja auch nicht.
Ich zitiere mich jetzt mal selbst:_
Zumindestens haettet Ihr die Moeglichkeit einer juristischen Keule in  Bezug auf Beitraege ueber die  VDSF-GmbH veroeffentlichen koennen._

Da haette jeder selbst zumindestens die Chance gehabt, seine eigenen Beitraege zu pruefen und noch einmal in sich zu gehen, ob das so stehenbleiben soll.

Das waere ein Akt der Fairness gewesen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@raubangler
wenn du dich schon selber zitierst, solltest du dein eigenes zitat auch hinterfragen!
wo bitte schön steht in der aufforderung, postings zu editieren oder zu löschen die möglichkeit geschrieben, daß man gegen einzelne ansonsten gerichtlich vorgehen würde?
die behauptung, daß eine "juristische keule" evtl. im raum stehen würde, wäre das evtl. unter den tatbestand einer verleumdung zu sehen? ;-)


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> .....
> wo bitte schön steht in der aufforderung, postings zu editieren oder zu löschen die möglichkeit geschrieben, daß man gegen einzelne ansonsten gerichtlich vorgehen würde?
> .....



Mal ganz davon ab, dass der Schriftverkehr hier nur teilweise veroeffentlicht wurde, was machen denn Anwaelte fuer gewoehnlich, wenn man ihren Aufforderungen nicht nachkommt?

Das ganze ist auch eine Kostenfrage.
Die Anwaltskosten fuer das von Thomas gewuenschte Pingpong-Spiel um die Auslegung jedes einzelnen Buchstaben haette Herr Mohnert (oder der VDSF?) tragen muessen.

Nun tragen es der Verlierer der Verfahren.
Plus Gerichtskosten plus plus plus.

Die Entscheidungsmoeglichkeit, ob man dieses Risiko eingehen will, haette man den betreffenden Personen mit einer generellen Warnung vorher ermoeglichen sollen.
Meine Meinung.

Aber dann waere es vermutlich nicht zu der Aufmerksamkeit einbringenden "VDSF-Präsident verklagt Angler" Schlagzeile gekommen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

auch das ist falsch, der schriftverkehr verlangte die löschung der postings/ postingteile, bei rechtlich richtiger begründung wäre das wahrscheinlich auch passiert, fertig! nichts von wegen "rechtlicher keule" gegen einzelne! 
aber leg es dir weiterhin zurecht, wie du möchtest, anderes war und ist hier jedenfalls erst mal nicht zu lesen gewesen!


----------



## ivo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich ich lass mir doch nicht verbieten meine Meinung zu sagen. Das ist ja zum Glück durch Artikel 5 GG geschützt.


----------



## locotus (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab, dass der Schriftverkehr hier nur teilweise veroeffentlicht wurde, was machen denn Anwaelte fuer gewoehnlich, wenn man ihren Aufforderungen nicht nachkommt?
> 
> Das ganze ist auch eine Kostenfrage.
> Die Anwaltskosten fuer das von Thomas gewuenschte Pingpong-Spiel um die Auslegung jedes einzelnen Buchstaben haette Herr Mohnert (oder der VDSF?) tragen muessen.
> ...


 

Ich glaube nicht das Thomas, dass in seiner Glaskugel gesehen hat. Wenn doch bitte die Lottozahlen für Samstag Thomas.


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> auch das ist falsch, der schriftverkehr verlangte die löschung der postings/ postingteile....



Wir reden hier ueber einen Schriftverkehr, den wir selbst nicht im Original gesehen haben.

Aber auch die Zitate von Thomas sind ausreichend, um eine moegliche Klageabsicht von Herrn Mohnert erkennen zu koennen:

_Als pauschale Anmerkung am Ende des Schreibens der Anwälte stand nur sinngemäß, 
dass deren Mandantschaft die Ansicht habe, die Beiträge würden über das  hinausgehen, was noch von Meinungs- oder Pressefreiheit gedeckt wäre.
_
Das stand im zweiten Schreiben, wo bereits klar war, dass sich Herr Mohnert eben nicht auf ein Buchstabeninterpretationsspiel auf vermutlich seine (Anwalts-)Kosten  einlassen wird.

Die Klage ist nur die natuerliche Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

die natürliche schlußfolgerung ist, so viel ich weiß, nicht grund genug, etwas zu behaupten! wie gesagt, das kann dann sogar verleumdung sein! stell dir mal vor es wäre die behauptung gekommen, der herr m. will klagen und der hätte gar nicht die absicht gehabt... ( "ein angler verklagt keinen angler" ;-) ), das wäre dann eine verleumdung gewesen!
und eine unterlassungsklage gegen das ab o.ä. ist auch noch lange keine klage gegen einzelne angler!


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ...
> stell dir mal vor es wäre die behauptung gekommen, der herr m. will klagen und der hätte gar nicht die absicht gehabt... ( ein angler verklagt keinen angler ;-) ), das wäre dann eine verleumdung gewesen!
> ...



So etwas wuerde man ja auch im Konjunktiv formulieren.
Und eine Verleumdung wird es erst, wenn man es besser wusste.

Eine einfache Darstellung der Tatsachen (Anwaelte von Herrn Mohnert schreiben das....) waere auch voellig ausreichend gewesen, damit die potentiell Betroffenen noch eine Moeglichkeit auf Schadensabwehr gehabt haetten.


----------



## Badra (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http://img849.*ih.us/img849/1032/offen1.jpg

So kann man auch mit kritischen Fragen umgehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> So etwas wuerde man ja auch im Konjunktiv formulieren.
> Und eine Verleumdung wird es erst, wenn man es besser wusste.
> 
> Eine einfache Darstellung der Tatsachen (Anwaelte von Herrn Mohnert schreiben das....) waere auch voellig ausreichend gewesen, damit die potentiell Betroffenen noch eine Moeglichkeit auf Schadensabwehr gehabt haetten.


 Was meinst du mit "Schadensabwehr"??? Meinungen, die man vertritt, nicht mehr zu vertreten? Fragen, die sich stellen, nicht mehr zu stellen? Ungereimtheiten, die man vermutet, nicht mehr vermuten? #q


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> und eine unterlassungsklage gegen das ab o.ä. ist auch noch lange keine klage gegen einzelne angler!


...und das wäre der normale Weg gewesen, wenn es jemanden darum geht, dass hier im AB irgendwas nicht stehen soll.#c

Wir driften hier ziemlich in irgendwelche Spekulationen ab über Dinge, die wir nicht wissen können und Motive, die wir nur erahnen können, es sei denn, der raubangler hat irgend einen direkten Draht zum VdSF und weiß Genaueres...:m

Mir erschließt sich noch nicht die Art und Weise, wie und wann Nutzer davor hätten gewarnt werden sollen, dass ihnen eine Anzeige droht, zumal ich -trotz wirklich intensiver Suche- immer noch keinen Beitrag gefunden habe, in dem konkret eine nicht nachweisbare Behauptung bezüglich der VdSF-GmbH steht, die Herrn Mohnert in ein schlechtes Licht rückt. Wohl aber findet sich eine ganze Menge anderer Postings im Zusammenhang mit seinem Verhalten rund um die Fusionsbemühungen bis hin zu einem Thread, wo gefragt wird, ob er nicht besser zurücktreten solle, in denen er deutlich schlechter weg kommt.


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Schadensabwehr"??? Meinungen, die man vertritt, nicht mehr zu vertreten? Fragen, die sich stellen, nicht mehr zu stellen? Ungereimtheiten, die man vermutet, nicht mehr vermuten? #q



Damit meine ich, einfach nur pruefen, ob die eigenen Aussagen vielleicht strafbar gewesen sein koennten.

Die eigene Meinung kannst Du immer sagen, solange Du nicht die Grenzen des GG ueberschreitest.
Fragen kannst Du stellen, bis Du umfaellst.
Und auf Ungereimtheiten kannst Du hinweisen, bis der Arzt kommt.

Man darf eben nur nicht so weit gehen, dass aus diesen Fragen und Ungereimtheiten ploetzlich Unterstellungen und Verleumdungen werden.
Das ist alles eine Frage der Sprache und nicht des Inhalts.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das, was raubangler so schön als "Schadenabwehr" bezeichnet, soll doch nicht etwa heißen, dass Thomas allen eventuell betroffenen Boardies hätte schreiben müssen, dass sie ihre Meinung zu Herrn Mohnert hier im AB löschen sollten, damit er sie nicht verklagt???

Oder, raubangler, meinst Du das jetzt wirklich genau so???


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

OK, danke, hatte sich überschnitten.


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....
> Mir erschließt sich noch nicht die Art und Weise, wie und wann Nutzer davor hätten gewarnt werden sollen, dass ihnen eine Anzeige droht...
> ....



Na, wenn Anwaelte zweimal schreiben, waere es doch eine Meldung wert gewesen, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Der Punkt, wo aus den _"Fragen und Ungereimtheiten ploetzlich Unterstellungen und Verleumdungen"_ geworden sein könnten, erschließt sich mir leider nicht, den vom AB beauftragten Anwälten soviel ich weiß bisher auch nicht, naja und wenn ich den von Thomas zitierten Ausdrucksstil der Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert so sehe, halten selbst diese sich ja bedeckt mit ihrer Meinung dazu...:m


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, wenn Anwaelte zweimal schreiben, waere es doch eine Meldung wert gewesen, oder?



...und prompt hätte es wieder massenhaft Beschwerden gehagelt, dass wir hetzen und andere diskreditieren:m
Ich weiß nicht, das ist 'ne verdammt üble Gratwanderung, zu ermessen, ob und wann man was offiziell dazu schreibt. Wahrscheinlich wäre Thomas auch anders vorgegangen, wenn er einfach eine Liste mit konkreten Threads und Posting(-nummern) von den Anwälten bekommen hätte. Dann hätte er genau diese erstmal unsichtbar schalten und von seinen Anwälten gegenprüfen lassen können. Aber, wie schon gesagt, wenn und aber und wäre und hätte, das ist mir alles zu spekulativ.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und prompt hätte es wieder massenhaft Beschwerden gehagelt, dass wir hetzen und andere diskreditieren:m
> Ich weiß nicht, das ist 'ne verdammt üble Gratwanderung, zu ermessen, ob und wann man was offiziell dazu schreibt. ...



Es ist tatsächlich schwer zu entscheiden und zu bewerten, wann man womit an die Öffentlichkeit geht. Die betreffenden Boardis hätte man aber durchaus informieren können, wobei dies ja nur auf Tatsache von konkreten Hinweisen (in diesem Fall Postings) geht. Womit wir beim Thema wären. Woher stammt eigentlich der Hinweis, dass es sich bei den Einwänden der Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert um Äußerungen zur VDSF GmbH geht. Ist dies eine Interpretation von Thomas oder habe ich da irgendwas überlesen?
Eine Gradwanderung ist es aber allemal, da gebe ich Dir gerne Recht. Da kommt es eben auch ganz besonders auf eine konkrete und sachliche Wortwahl an. 
Ich musste übrigens das Eingangsposting zweimal lesen um zu verstehen, dass Herr Mohnert weder einen Angler noch einen Fahrzeugführer oder eine Hausfrau angezeigt hatte, sondern User und einen Redakteur die etwas im im Politikforum des Boards geschrieben hatten. Bei der Überschrift hatte ich an einen völlig anders gearteten Fall vermutet

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schuppentier (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Leute, Leute, Leute... Nun beruhigt Euch doch alle erst mal.

Ich habe selber aktuell einen netten Schriftverkehr mit den Anwälten einer Genossenschaft, in der ich Mitglied bin. Ich habe mir gewagt, berechtigte und begründete Kritik an meinem Vorstand zu üben.

Selbes Spiel, nur eine andere Rechtsform und ein anderes Gebiet.

Auch das Schreiben dieser Anwälte ist weder konkret, noch beinhaltet es eine nachvollziehbare Rechtsauffassung. Deswegen lasse ich mich davon nicht weiter beeindrucken und kämpfe für mein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung!!! Als nächstes wird eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungsverfügung kommen. Na und? Auch dagegen kann man sich wehren.

Ich will damit sagen, dass es (leider) heute nicht selten ist, dass sich demokratisch gewählte Vertreter gegen die Kritik derer, die sie legitimiert haben, mit juristischen Mitteln zu Wehr setzen. Ich habe nur den Eindruck, dass dies meist dann der Fall ist, wenn die eigenen Argumente fehlen.

Die Anwälte wissen meist auch, dass Ihre Argumentation rechtlich dünn oder gar absurd ist, Ihr dürft nur nicht vergessen, sie haben ein Mandat erhalten und müssen sich irgend etwas einfallen lassen, um dem gerecht zu werden. In diesem Fall wird halt oft heftig mit den Säbeln gerasselt und erst einmal diffus und heftig gedroht. Man sollte sich davon nur nicht beeindrucken lassen, dann hat man nämlich schon verloren.

Ich kann Euch beruhigen, ich habe bisher in den Threads noch nichts entdecken können, wo ich ernsthafte rechtliche Bedenken hätte. Gerade in demokratisch strukturierten Institutionen und der VDSF zählt ja zumindest formal dazu, geht das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung sehr sehr weit. Und Personen, die an der Spitze solcher Institutionen stehen, müssen Kritik einstecken können, sowohl berechtigte als auch unberechtigte. Wenn sie das nicht mit der erforderlichen Größe können, müssen sie eben zurück treten. Rechtliche Schritte sind nach meiner Auffassung kein adäquates Mittel mit Kritik umzugehen! Das zeugt eher von mangelndem Demokratieverständnis und fehlender Kritikfähigkeit.

Auch ich empfinde das Kapitel VDSF-GmbH schon als reichlich merkwürdig und äußerst Aufklärungsbedürftig. Solange Ihr die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks nicht verletzt und Euch verbaler Kraftausdrücke bedient, lasst Euch Eure Meinung nicht verbieten. Gerade zum Thema Fusion und zur Demokratie in den Angelverbänden ist eine offene und freie Diskussion zwingend erforderlich!!!


----------



## Tomasz (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auch ich empfinde das Kapitel VDSF-GmbH schon als reichlich merkwürdig und äußerst Aufklärungsbedürftig....



Angesichts dessen, dass nun von vielen Seiten die VDSF GmbH als ominös oder was auch immer bezeichnet wurde, wäre es und ist es wohl auch in Thomas seinem Sinne, das beste und zielführendste, es würde tatsächlich zum Prozess kommen, in dem dann Zeugen befragt werden und Fakten auf den Tisch kommen. Fragt sich nur, ob diese Rechnung aufgeht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die betreffenden Boardis hätte man aber durchaus informieren können, wobei dies ja nur auf Tatsache von konkreten Hinweisen (in diesem Fall Postings) geht.
> Womit wir beim Thema wären. Woher stammt eigentlich der Hinweis, dass es sich bei den Einwänden der Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert um Äußerungen zur VDSF GmbH geht. Ist dies eine Interpretation von Thomas oder habe ich da irgendwas überlesen?


Thomas schrieb eingangs dazu:


> Wir baten weiter darum, uns mitzuteilen, ob die Kanzlei Herrn Mohnert als Person vertritt, den VDSF oder die VDSF-GmbH. Denn alle monierten Beiträge standen in Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH und aus der beigefügten Vollmacht ging eben nicht klar hervor, wer nun genau vertreten wird.


Ich denke mal, das sollte und wird Thomas aufklären, wenn er wieder zurück ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

was denn für eine "rechnung"? es wurde doch zuerst einmal in bezug auf die gmbh nach aufklärung und information und in bezug auf den vdsf und fusion nach demokratischen verfahrensweisen gefragt, dahinter steckt doch keine "rechnung"


----------



## Schuppentier (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Zitat:
                                                 Wir baten weiter darum, uns mitzuteilen, ob die Kanzlei Herrn  Mohnert als Person vertritt, den VDSF oder die VDSF-GmbH. Denn alle  monierten Beiträge standen in Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH und aus der  beigefügten Vollmacht ging eben nicht klar hervor, wer nun genau  vertreten wird.

... da hätte stehen müssen, die vdsf-gmbh, vertreten durch den oder die Geschäftsführer... oder der VDSF e.V., vertreten durch den Präsidenten... oder der Herr PM als Privatperson...

Alles andere hätte ich zunächst mal glatt wegen fehlender ordnungsgemäßer anwaltlicher Bevollmächtigung zurück gewiesen... :vik:


----------



## Schuppentier (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, wenn die Bevollmächtigung schon so unbestimmt ist, mache ich mir um Euch keine Sorgen. Sollte doch für Eure Anwälte ein Leichtes sein, das Ganze juristisch korrekt abzuwehren.

Macht jedenfalls weiter so, das AB wird zunehmend zu einer Informationsquelle für die Anglerschaft und immer mehr werden wach gerüttelt!!!

Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung ist ein Grundrecht und als solches nur sehr schwer einzuschränken. Und das es nicht unzulässigerweise eingeschränkt wird, dafür sollte jeder Bürger unseres Landes mit Leidenschaft einstehen!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> .........damit die potentiell Betroffenen noch eine Moeglichkeit auf Schadensabwehr gehabt haetten.



Ich möchte hier mal eindeutig feststellen, dass keinem Boardi ein Schaden entsteht. Ich wüsst beim besten Willen nicht, was da passieren sollte.

Lediglich, dass durch solche überängstlichen Befürchtungen der eine oder andere abgehalten wird, hier seine Meinung zu schreiben. Und genau das will Mohnert ja erreichen.

Ich unterstelle aber Raubangler eindeutig nicht eine gewisse Nähe zu Mohnert und co. und daraus folgend den Versuch der Verunsicherung.





Schuppentier schrieb:


> Aber mal Spaß beiseite, wenn die Bevollmächtigung schon so unbestimmt ist, mache ich mir um Euch keine Sorgen. Sollte doch für Eure Anwälte ein Leichtes sein, das Ganze juristisch korrekt abzuwehren.



Ist doch längst geprüft, von zwei Volljuristen unabhängig voneinander. Da ist keine Chance. Wir sind ja nu nich mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden.


----------



## Schuppentier (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Zitat von Ralle 24:
Ist doch längst geprüft, von zwei Volljuristen unabhängig voneinander. Da ist keine Chance. Wir sind ja nu nich mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden.[/QUOTE]

Wollte ich damit auch um Himmels Willen nicht sagen... #6 Außerdem habt Ihr ja neben der Meinungsfreiheit noch die Pressefreiheit als AS im Ärmel...

Wollte nur die Boardis auffordern, sich nicht klein kriegen zu lassen durch solche Dinge...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Zitat von Ralle 24:
> Ist doch längst geprüft, von zwei Volljuristen unabhängig voneinander. Da ist keine Chance. Wir sind ja nu nich mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden.



Wollte ich damit auch um Himmels Willen nicht sagen... #6 Außerdem habt Ihr ja neben der Meinungsfreiheit noch die Pressefreiheit als AS im Ärmel...

Wollte nur die Boardis auffordern, sich nicht klein kriegen zu lassen durch solche Dinge...[/QUOTE]

Hab ich auch nicht anders aufgefasst.#6

Wollts nur nochmal bekräftgen.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> was denn für eine "rechnung"? es wurde  doch zuerst einmal in bezug auf die gmbh nach aufklärung und information  und in bezug auf den vdsf und fusion nach demokratischen  verfahrensweisen gefragt, dahinter steckt doch keine "rechnung"



Diese Rechnung.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, am besten wäre, wenn es wirklich zu einer Verhandlung kommen würde, damit man das alles mit vielen Zeugen auch *öffentlich* darstellen könnte..
> 
> Ich würd mich drüber freuen, sehr viele Funktionäre aus DAV und VDSF (Bundes- wie Landesverbände) und Vereinen zu den verschiedensten Themen als Zeugen laden zu dürfen/können, um zu beweisen, dass wir eben keine Behauptungen ohne entsprechende Infos veröffentlichen..
> 
> ...



Da es auf Fragen eben keine vernünftigen Antworten gibt, kann man das ganze ja über einen juristischen Prozess forcieren. So jedenfalls verstehe ich Thomas9904. Fragt sich eben nur, ob es zu einem solchen Prozess kommen wird und was dann zur Verhandlung steht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Thomas schrieb eingangs dazu:
> ...
> Ich denke mal, das sollte und wird Thomas aufklären, wenn er wieder zurück ist.



Ja das habe ich natürlich auch gelesen, aber 
"...Denn alle monierten Beiträge standen in Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH..." 
ist juristisch gesehen reichlich vage formuliert. Da kann es eben tatsächlich um die GmbH gehen, aber eben auch um einzelne verbale Ausfälle gegen die Person Mohnert, die einfach nur unter der Gürtellinie sind. Wobei ich es immer so verstanden hatte, dass eben von der Mohnert-Seite keine konkreten Beiträge benannt wurden. Von daher stehe ich jetzt schon ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, ich kann das ganze wie schon ganz zu anfang des Threads von mir geschrieben nicht so recht werten. Von daher würde ich die von Thomas bevorzugte juristische Klärung auch begrüßen und Thomas scheint sich seiner Sache da auch sicher zu sein, gute Karten zu haben. Also sollte man sich doch in Thomas`s Sinne wünschen, dass es zu einem Prozess und damit zu einer möglichen Aufklärung der "ominösen GmbH" kommen, wenn diese denn der Grund des Anstoßes war. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich denke mal, einen Teil des entstehenden Missverständnisses kann ich aufklären. Thomas schrieb:


> Vor allem, weil in dem Schreiben Beiträge genannt wurden, die nicht zugeordnet werden konnten, da keine direkten Links angegeben waren und Datum sowie Titel der genannten Beiträge teilweise nicht stimmten.



Irgendwie scheint der falsche Eindruck entstanden zu sein, dass von den Anwälten _gar keine_ konkreten Beiträge benannt wurden. Das ist definitiv nicht so. Es wurden einige Beiträge benannt/zitiert aber einige mit offensichtlich falschen Angaben zu Datum und Titel. Was will man machen, wenn z.B. da drin stand: "Beitrag von Juckiwucki im Thread "Böser Präsident" vom 12.3.11 um 12:34" und man dann feststellt, dass es in diesem Thread gar keinen Beitrag von Juckiwucki gibt oder es zwei Beiträge gibt, den einen von 11:34 und den anderen von 12:55#c


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Sorry, aber das verstehe ich jetzt immer noch nicht so ganz. Wenn nur Username, Threadtitel, Datum und Zeit angegeben wurden und diese falsch waren, bzw. nicht zuzuordnen, woher weiß man dann, dass es da im Detail um die GmbH ging und nicht um verbale Entgleisungen gegen die Person? 
Wenn dagegen und auch das entnehme ich Deiner Anwort ein konkretes Zitat vorgelegt wurde, ist es mir doch schnuppe ob dieses nun von 12:23 Uhr oder 17:11 Uhr stammt, sondern dann geht es um diese konkrete Äußerung. Und da wäre es zum Verständnis eben schon wichtig zu wissen, was konkret da geäußert wurde.
Aber wie gesagt, am Ende wäre es wohl das Beste wenn in einem wie von Thomas9904 begrüßten und vielleicht sogar angestrebten Gerichtsverfahren Licht ins Dunkel der GmbH gebracht werden würde. Aber dort kann auch nur verhandelt werden, was auch angezeigt wurde. Wenn diese Anzeige keinen Bezug zu Äußerungen über die GmbH haben sollte, dann wird darüber eben auch nicht verhandelt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## raubangler (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das verstehe ich jetzt immer noch nicht so ganz.
> ...woher weiß man dann, dass es da im Detail um die GmbH ging und nicht um verbale Entgleisungen gegen die Person?
> ....



Na, hat Thomas doch geschrieben:
_Nicht ausschliesslich - aber praktisch alle von den Anwälten monierten  Postings und redaktionellen Beiträge standen mit im Zusammenhang mit der  VDSF-GmbH.
_
"Nicht ausschliesslich - aber praktisch alle" erklaert doch alles mit einer gewissen ausschliesslichkeit aber praktisch vollkommen.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, hat Thomas doch geschrieben:
> _Nicht ausschliesslich - aber praktisch alle von den Anwälten monierten  Postings und redaktionellen Beiträge standen mit im Zusammenhang mit der  VDSF-GmbH.
> _
> "Nicht ausschliesslich - aber praktisch alle" erklaert doch alles mit einer gewissen ausschliesslichkeit aber praktisch vollkommen.



Auch verbale Entgleisungen zur Person können "...im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH..." stehen, wenn sie denn irgendwo dort im Trhead stehen. "...im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH..." ist also sehr vage bezüglich der konkreten Einwände von Herrn Mohnert ausgedrückt. Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, kann auch Thomas9906 das auf Grund mangelnder Informationen durch Mohnerts Anwälte nicht so recht sagen. Wenn andere das können, dann immer her mit den Infos. Irgendwie habe ich bei einigen das Gefühl, sie wüssten hier genau wovon die Rede, ist ohne auch nur einen blassen Schimmer zu haben. 
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, was soll im Detail unterbunden werden, d.h. welche Behauptung, Aussage oder Vermutung zur GmbH steht hier eigentlich zur Disposition. Wenn das allen so klar ist, kann mir das doch einfach mal jemand sagen. 
Was also soll im Zusammenhang mit der GmbH nicht mehr gesagt werden dürfen? Das kleine Wörtchen "ominös" wird es ja wohl nicht sein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

tomasz
leer doch mal deinen Posteingang:m


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Du bringst es ziemlich genau auf den Punkt: Eben genau das weiß keiner so genau, weil es in den ersten Schreiben der Anwälte nicht so genau definiert war.
Ob Thomas bei der Anzeige gegen ihn oder bei der Vorladung Näheres erfahren hat, kann er nur selbst beantworten.
Aber da in seinem Eingangsposting steht:


> Der User wurde von Peter Mohnert, VDSF-Präsident, angezeigt wegen angeblicher „übler Nachrede“ in Beiträgen im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH.
> 
> Ich bekam dann ebenfalls letzte Woche eine Ladung zu einer Anhörung als Beschuldigter auf Grund einer Anzeige wegen angeblicher Verleumdung.
> 
> Auch hier zeigte wieder Peter Mohnert, Präsident des VDSF, an. Diesmal, wie gesagt, wegen Verleumdung, aber auch wieder im Zusammenhang mit redaktionellen Beiträgen und Postings in Diskussionen im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH.


,
gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dieser Zusammenhang (für ihn) eindeutig war.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dieser Zusammenhang (für ihn) eindeutig war.



Genug der Spekulationen meinerseits:q. Dass es eine Interpretation von Thomas9904 war, hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit für mich so gesehen. Und wie Du selbst schreibst, weiß es am Ende keiner so genau und man wird sehen ob und worüber prozessiert wird.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



angler1996 schrieb:


> tomasz
> leer doch mal deinen Posteingang:m



Hallo 996,
mein Postfach ist voller konspirativer mails aus der deutschen und internationalne Anglerszene. Da geht es neben brisanten angelpolitischen Themen aber auch um die besten Zanderplätze in und um Berlin. 
Für Dich werde ich da aber gerne einen Platz frei machen. Ich denke doch, dass es um totsichere Zanderplätze geht, oder|kopfkrat:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## raubangler (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ....
> Was also soll im Zusammenhang mit der GmbH nicht mehr gesagt werden dürfen? Das kleine Wörtchen "ominös" wird es ja wohl nicht sein.
> ....




meine vermutung anhand gefuehlter hoppalas waehrend des lesens einiger beitraege:

andeutungsweise stand oefters im raum, dass die geschaeftsfuehrung der gmbh schwer abkassiert haben koennte.
besonders, wenn dieser hinweis auf die geschaeftsfuehrung mit der frage auftauchte, wo denn der vermeindlich grosse gewinn der gmbh geblieben sei.

das ist natuerlich nur meine subjektive empfindung und interpretation einiger beitraege hier, die meiner meinung nach eine reaktion bzgl. der vdsf-gmbh ausgeloest haben koennten.
hier muss man ja jetzt etwas vorsichtiger formulieren....
;-)

ansonsten hat herr mohnert meiner meinung nach ein ziemlich dickes fell, falls er die sonstigen wertungen seiner person nicht moniert haben sollte.

steht denn schon fest, wo der gerichtsstand im falle einer verhandlung sein wird?
waere ja eine reise wert!


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Sag ich doch:m.
Aber solange es Spekulationen bleiben, frage ich mich worüber hier die ganze Zeit diskutiert wird, wo doch mit der geplanten Fusion und einem konkreten Termin dafür, viel wichtigere Themen anstehen sollten. 
Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch zu kopflastig.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ohjeee, war unterwegs und hab familiär bedingt gerade nicht so viel Zeit (Krankheit).

Da war scheinbar mein Bericht nicht so klar und eindeutig wie ich dachte.

Ohne jetzt alles durchgelesen zu haben, was dazu die letzten Tage geschrieben wurde:
*Dafür ein großes SORYY und der nochmalige Versuch, das in "Kurzfassung" zu erklären..​*
Es handelt sich um zwei juristisch verschiedene Dinge, weswegen ich das auch extra im Text getrennt hatte in "Der Fall" und "Die Anzeigen".

Das eine ist privatrechtlich, das andere strafrechtlich.

Das eine gegen uns als Betreiber, das andere gegen einzelne Personen/User.

Es gibt keinen *juristischen* Zusammenhang.

Nur ist da eben die zeitliche Abfolge interessant.


Also nochmal:
*1.: Privatrechtliche Forderung an die Betreiber der Seite*​Uns wurde von einer Kanzlei in Offenbach eine Liste mit redaktionellen Beiträgen und Postings geschickt, ohne Link oder URL zu den Beiträgen, um diese auch finden zu können.

Dazu waren Titel/Datumsangaben zumindest teilweise falsch, so dass eh die Beiträge nicht gefunden/zugeordnet werden konnten.

Ebenfalls wurde zu keinem Beitrag ein juristischer Grund genannt, warum der entfernt werden sollte.

*Wir löschen nun mal aber nicht einfach Beiträge, wenn die jemand stören.*

*Beiträge gerade in Diskussionen um Parteien, Behörden, Verbänden oder Personen des öffentlichen Lebens schon zweimal nicht. *

Denn dass über deren Verhalten und Amtsführung auch kritisch und hart diskutiert wird, gehört schlicht zur Demokratie dazu und ist von der Verfassung geschützt.

Es kann natürlich immer sein/vorkommen, dass Berichte und Postings dabei das Persönlichkeitsrecht einzelner Personen berühren.

Wenn so etwas vorkommt und uns das zur Kenntnis kommt und wie *rechtlich unbedingt notwendig* dann zu jedem Beitrag die zu beanstandende Passage mit dem jeweils monierten Rechtsgrund genannt wird, löschen wir auch solche Beiträge, sofern das nach juristischer Prüfung notwendig erscheint.

*Es wurde uns jedoch nie ein konkreter Beitrag/Passage mit einem zu beanstandenden konkreten Rechtsgrund genannt. Und das (siehe die Mails and die Anwälte) trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage.*

Pauschal schreiben die Anwälte nur, dass die gesamte geschickte Liste mit (teilweise nicht zuordenbaren) Beiträgen nach Ansicht ihres Mandanten (also wohl nicht nach der Ansicht der Anwälte!!) über das hinausgehen würde, was noch von Presse- oder Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wäre - *das ist kein juristischer Grund, das ist eine private und persönliche Einschätzung!!!!*

Und wir löschen nicht einfach Beiträge, nur weil die manchen Amtsinhabern oder Personen nicht gefallen.

*Dazu MÜSSEN die eben schon etwas mehr bringen, nämlich das, was vom Gesetz dazu zwingend vorgeschrieben ist, was aber eben NIEMALS geschehen ist.*

*Das sahen auch unsere Juristen übereinstimmend so, daher gab es für uns als Betreiber keinen Grund zu handeln und Beiträge zu löschen.  *

Nachdem also nach unserer mehrfachen Anfrage an die Anwälte keinerlei - *wie es rechtlich notwendig gewesen wäre* - Beiträge mit entsprechenden Rechtsgründen genannt wurden, und nicht weiter mit uns als Betreiber wegen dieser Sache Kontakt deswegen aufgenommen wurde, sahen wir dann diesen Fall auch als erledigt an.

Und damit ist dieser Fall durch, was uns als Betreiber der Seite angeht.

*2.: Strafrechtliche Anzeigen gegen Angler/User*​Dann kam nachfolgend eine Anfrage der Polizei wegen Herausgabe von Daten eines Users, weil dieser von Herrn Mohnert bei der Polizei angezeigt wurde wegen angeblicher übler Nachrede. 

Das hat nur insoweit mit diesem obigen Fall zu tun, als sich herausstellte, dass es dabei um einen Beitrag ging, den Herr Mohnert von uns als Betreiber gelöscht haben wollte. 

*Warum Herr Mohnert uns nicht einfach diesen Beitrag und den Rechtsgrund dazu geschickt hat, ist nicht nachvollziehbar, da wir mehrmals darum gebeten hatten.* 

Und warum er dann den User bei der Polizei anzeigt, statt uns - wie er es angefangen hatte - auf  privatrechtlichem Wege zur Löschung zu bewegen, ist in meinen Augen nur damit nachvollziehbar, dass Druck gegen den User gemacht werden sollte, wohl damit seine Fragen rund um die VDSF-GmbH unterdrückt  werden.

*Wäre Herr Mohnert so in seiner Persönlichkeit verletzt gewesen, wäre es ja der schnellere und einfachere Weg gewesen, *den privatrechtlichen Weg weiter zu beschreiten und eben endlich konkrete juristische Gründe zu dem, jeweils monierten Beitrag zu nennen - dann, aber *ERST* dann, hätten wir ja als Betreiber auch reagieren müssen/können.

Dass er dies nicht getan hat, sondern weiter die Beiträge stehen lies und statt dessen strafrechtlich gegen einzelne User vorgeht zeigt in meinen Augen nur, dass diese Beiträge logischweise so schlimm nicht sein können für Herrn Mohnert - weil er ja sonst dne schnellsten und einfachsten Weg zur Entfernung der Beiträge genommen hätte.


Dann bekam ich selber eine "Einladung" von der Polizei, bei der ich als Beschuldigter vernommen werden sollte, da mich Herr Mohnert wegen angeblicher Verleumdung bei der Polizei angezeigt hatte. Da ich dazu nichts aussagte (das mache ich dann, wenn der Fall tatsächlich verhandelt werden sollte), erfuhr ich auch nicht, um welchen konkreten Beitrag es sich handelte. 

Und jetzt warte ich in aller Ruhe ab, was da kommt.

Da wir über Herrn Mohnert ja ausschliesslich in seiner Funktion als VDSF-Präsident und/oder VDSF-GmbH-Geschäftsführer berichteten bwz. diskutierten, muss es also auch damit zusammen hängen.

Und da würde ich mich über eine Verhandlung sehr freuen, da ich alle gemachten Behauptungen zu Fragen rund um Amt und Amtsführung in unseren Augen auch belegen kann. 

Da man zu seiner Entlastung in einem Strafprozess ja jeden Zeugen benennen kann, können sich schon viele Geschäftsführer und Funktionäre aller Bundes- und Landesverbände auf die Einladung als Zeuge freuen. 

Ebenso eine ganze Reihe von Vereinsfunktionären, die versucht hatten, innerhalb des Systems Verband etwas durchzusetzen und bei denen versucht wurde, das massiv zu verhindern, dass überhaupt entsprechende Anträge gestellt oder Diskussionen veranstaltet werden konnten.

Und wir werden natürlich einen Verhandlungstermin rechtzeitig bekannt geben, damit sich das jeder Interessierte dann auch anschauen kann.

Wir werden auch einen Antrag stellen, das Ganze dann filmen und veröffentlichen zu dürfen ;-))


*Also ganz kurz zusammen gefasst:*​1.:
Nach wie vor ist jeder User hier selber verantwortlich für seine Beiträge -  auch rechtlich.

2.:
Wir löschen als Betreiber nicht einfach Beiträge von Usern, nur weil das irgendwelche Oberen so wollen, die dazu nicht mal konkrete juristische Gründe nennen können oder wollen.

3.:
Wir finden es unter aller Sxx, wenn Verbandsfunktionäre/Präsidenten augenscheinlich versuchen, Information und Diskussionen mittels Strafanzeigen gegen einzelne Angler/User - die eigene Klientel - zu unterdrücken...



Ich als Angezeigter werde mich da mit allen Mitteln wehren und alles dazu öffentlich machen. Auch und gerade, da ich in keinster Weise denke, irgend etwas juristisch nicht haltbares geschrieben zu haben - weder in einem redaktionellen Beitrag noch in einem Posting.

Ich hoffe, dass das auch die anderen Angezeigten tun, sofern es zu einer Verhandlung kommen sollte.


*Und dass dieses Vorgehen, mittels Anwälten und juristischer Schritte Leute "auf Linie zu bringen", im VDSF nichts Neues ist*, zeigt auch das Schreiben von Dr. Thomas Guenther, ehemaliger Landesverbandspräsident im VDSF und ehemaliger Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund:



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Thomas, liebe Leser des Anglerboards,
> die Nachricht ist schockierend und empörend zugleich:
> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer, dessen Mitglied ich seit vielen Jahren bin, strebt die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Anglern an, weil sie ihre Meinung äußern.
> 
> ...






			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verantwortung dafür trägt nicht mehr Präsident Mohnert allein. Die Verantwortung tragen jetzt alle Funktionäre auf Bundes- und Landesebene innerhalb des VDSF, aber auch im Blick auf die angestrebte Fusion diejenigen im Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV), die bereit sind, einen Zusammenschluss unter einem Präsidenten Peter Mohnert zu verwirklichen.


Und besonders das unterschreibe ich auch. 

Und gehe sogar noch etwas weiter:
*Jede Verbandsgliederung und jeder Funktionär in VDSF und DAV, der ein solches Vorgehen von Herrn Mohnert durchgehen lässt und sich nicht distanziert, ist in meinen Augen kein Stück besser..*


----------



## Wildshark (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Moin

Ich dachte eingentlich das angeln ein Hobby ist !!!!!

Aber das da Menschen von Anderen wegen diesem schönen Hobby selbst bei den Arbeitgebern angeschwärzt werden, finde ich ist eine große Schweinerei. 

Solche Leute haben doch nichts in solchen Positionen in den Vereinen oder Verbänden zu suchen!

  Wir haben in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit !!!!!

Wo soll das noch hinführen!!!!


In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende!!


WILDSHARK


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Wo soll das noch hinführen!!!!



Da wo uns die Verbände augenscheinlich hinführen, da sich keine Verbandsgliederung und kein Funktionär von diesem ja augenscheinlich nicht einmaligen Vorgehen des VDSF-Präsidenten Mohnert distanziert..

Es ist eine Schande und ein Trauerspiel................


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo Thomas,

wissen eigentlich die "Angezeigten" schon Bescheid?

Oder wird das ganze noch durch das Board geblockt?

Ich frage nur, ob man selber sich schon auf die Suche nach einem Anwalt machen muss.

Die Zeit würde ich dann nämlich auch sofort investieren.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Woher soll ich wissen, ob die Angezeigten Bescheid wissen?

Das hat doch nix mit dem Anglerboard zu tun!!!!

Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Vorgänge!!!

Ich dachte, das hätte ich jetzt klar dargelegt!

Von der Strafanzeige gegen den einen User haben wir ja nur erfahren, weil die Polizei Daten von uns wollte ..

Das erfahren wir doch nicht als Betreiber, wenn jemand strafrechtlich einen User anzeigt!!

Und von der Anzeige gegen mich habe ich erfahren, weil ich geladen wurde um eine Aussage machen zu können als Beschuldigter (was ich nicht getan habe).

Und so dürfte das jedem anderen auch gehen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo Thomas,

ich dachte, die brauchen die Namen, oder IP_Adressen über euch.

Oder wie wollen die an die User kommen?

Da ich nicht vom Fach "Internet" bin, kann ich diese Vorgänge nicht kennen.

Bitte nicht böse sein, wegen der herschenden Unwissenheit.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Anzeige gegen unbekannt, Name aus dem Profil ersehbar etc..
Da gibts zig Möglichkeiten.

Anzeigen kann ja zuerst mal jeder jeden wegen irgendwas..

Ob und wie ermittelt wird, ist dann zuerst mal Entscheidung des Staatsanwaltes, genauso wie ob es dann zu einem Verfahren kommt.

Und wir müssen zwar nicht ohne Gerichtsbeschluss Daten rausgeben (ausser im Falle Gefahr für Leib und Leben) als Betreiber, wir dürfen aber da auch die Leute nicht informieren, um die es geht.

*Wobei das ja auch immer noch nicht der Punkt ist, um den es geht.*


*Es geht hier darum, wie ein Verbandspräsident gegen seine eigene Klientel Strafanzeigen stellt, und das nicht nur einmal, sondern wiederholt.* 

Deswegen ja die Frage, ob man das bereits ein "System Peter Mohnert" nennen kann. Vielleicht ist es ja aber auch ein System VDSF..

*Und dass das alle Verbandsgliederungen wie auch Funktionäre in VDSF wie DAV zumindest dulden, einige wohl auch unterstützen, statt sich von solchem Verhalten eines Bundesverbandspräsidenten zu distanzieren.*


----------



## fishing-bull-wob (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Gib einem Menschen Macht, dann zeigt er dir deinen Charakter!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Zitat : "Nur wenig später beschwerte sich Präsident Mohnert oder eine Person in seinem Auftrag bei meinem Arbeitgeber an höchster Stelle, weil ich eine Mail von meinem dienstlichen Account an den VDSF geschickt hatte."

Wow - sowas nenne ich einen geistigen Offenbarungseid.

Darüber hinaus wäre es interessant zu Wissen, wer solche Daten aus dem VDSF herausgibt.
(Darf man das so einfach um einen Verbandskollegen privat/beruflich zu schädigen ? Oder liegt hier eine Verletzung des Datenschutzes innerhalb des VDSF`s vor?)

Was ich noch nicht, trotz googeln , gefunden habe,ist der eigentlich obligatorische Satzungsinhalt, dass vereinsschädigendes ( ,- verbandsschädigendes) Verhalten zum Ausschluss von Mitgliedern führt. Irgendwie komisch diese VDSF-Satzung.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus wäre es interessant zu Wissen, wer solche Daten aus dem VDSF herausgibt.
> (Darf man das so einfach um einen Verbandskollegen privat/beruflich zu schädigen ? Oder liegt hier eine Verletzung des Datenschutzes innerhalb des VDSF`s vor?)



Wer Daten von einem Firmenaccount aus verschickt, handelt faktisch im Namen der Firma. Der Addressat hat immer die Möglichkeit, sich an diese Firma zu wenden und die Firma um Stellungnahme zu bitten, ob sie den Email-Inhalt des Angestellten billigt bzw. die Firma über den Inhalt der Email zu informieren.
Wie schnell dies zu einer Abmahnung führen kann, ist vielen Leuten nicht bewusst.

Dass so ein Anschwärzen seitens Mohnert völlig unter der Gürtellinie ist und der Mann deshalb meiner Meinung nach schon völlig ungeeignet ist, den VDSF zu führen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Dass so ein Anschwärzen seitens Mohnert völlig unter der Gürtellinie ist und der Mann deshalb meiner Meinung nach schon völlig ungeeignet ist, den VDSF zu führen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.





			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch nicht, trotz googeln , gefunden habe,ist der eigentlich obligatorische Satzungsinhalt, dass vereinsschädigendes ( ,- verbandsschädigendes) Verhalten zum Ausschluss von Mitgliedern führt.



Tja, ist es aber nicht bezeichnend, dass sich keine Verbandsgliederung und kein einziger Funktíonär im VDSF (Bund wie Land) von so einem Verhalten ihres Präsidenten Mohnert distanziert??

Ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass keine einzige Verbandsgliederung und kein einziger Funktionär im DAV (Bund wie Land) sich da distanziert und weitere Verhandlungen mit so jemanden wie Peter Mohnert ausschliesst?

Stellt sich da nicht die Frage, ob das nicht den Verbänden und Funktionären gefällt, was Peter Mohnert da treibt?

Stellt sich da nicht wieder einmal mehr die Frage, um was es Verbänden und Funktionären eigentlich geht?

Kann das Anstand und Respekt im Verhalten gegenünber der eigenen Klientel sein - oder eher nicht?

Kann dass das fördern von innerverbandlicher Demokratie sein - oder eher nicht?

Kann das der Wunsch nach Mitnahme der Angler sein - oder eher nicht?

Kann dass das fördern von Diskussionen unter den Anglern, der eigenen Klientel sein - oder eher nicht?

Oder muss man da nicht leider doch wieder einmal feststellen, dass das alte Sprichwort, dass eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt, auch heute noch durchaus aktuell sein kann???


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Oder geht es dann doch nur in beiden Verbänden - wie schon des öfteren vermutet - um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten???


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder geht es dann doch nur in beiden Verbänden - wie schon des öfteren vermutet - um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten???



Stelle doch bitte nicht ständig diese (hoffentlich polemisch gemeinten) Fragen.

Die Wahrheit kennen alle mit offenen Augen durch's Leben gehende Menschen, egal ob in der Politik, in Verbänden oder in der Firma.

Ja, es geht im Prinzip der Alpha-Tieren erstmal darum, ihre Macht zu erhalten und finanziell ihre Schäfchen ein's Trockene zu bringen. Da schließe ich mich nicht aus und das ist ein dem Menschen zugrundeliegendes Verhalten. 

Diese Ziele kann man aber auf ganz unterschiedliche Art erreichen und auch inhaltlich muss dabei was Ordentliches dabei rumkommen.
Und um das klar zu sagen: Inhaltlich finde ich die Arbeit des VDSF gut. Ich sehe meine Positionen da gut vertreten. Bzgl. des Umgangs mit der Basis und der Nachvollziehbarkeit von Entscheidungen gibt es aber aus meiner Sicht signifikante Defizite. So wird man den Laden auf lange Sicht nicht zusammenhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Stelle doch bitte nicht ständig diese (hoffentlich polemisch gemeinten) Fragen.


Wir werden sogar noch viele weitere Fragen stellen, um diesen Damen und Herren weiter zu helfen, sich durch ihr Verhalten weiter selber zu entlarven...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hier sind die Beiträge, die Du suchst, da hier OT:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226765

Hier bitte wieder zum Thema untragbares Verhalten von Peter Mohnert sowie allen Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionären in VDSF und DAV, die sich da nicht distanzieren und das damit unterstützen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hab die letzten OT - Beiträge auch verschoben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

So, nun ist es also über eine Woche her, dass wir das hier veröffentlicht haben.

Und keinerlei Reaktion eines Verbandes oder Funktionäres.

Da werden die das wohl nicht mitgekriegt haben???

Werden wir sie also anschreiben, damit nachher niemand sagen kann, er hätte davon nichts gewusst - und dann mal sehen, ob da Reaktionen kommen oder ob die Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre (VDSF und DAV) weiterhin solches Verhalten wie von Herrn Mohnert unterstützen....

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an: Offener Brief an alle Verbände und Funktionäre​*

Folgende Mail ging an alle uns bekannten Mailadressen von Bundes- und Landesverbänden sowohl DAV wie VDSF.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bislang galt der Ehrenkodex, dass Angler keine Angler anzeigen - und dies insbesondere für Funktionäre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joergator (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@Thomas

Deine Fragen sind doch leicht beantwortet:

**
Göttingen – Peter Mohnert bleibt weiterhin Präsident des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF). Einstimmig wählten ihn die Delegierten aus den Bundesländern auf der Jahreshauptversammlung in das Amt. [...]
Wiedergewählt wurden auch [...]
Alle Wahlen verliefen einstimmig. 

**

So 'einstimmige' Wahlen habe ich zuletzt in der Ex-DDR gesehen, 
aber das wird sicherlich Zufall sein, wer weiss das
schon.|kopfkrat

Ein System Mohnert kann nur durch Grundsatzänderungen der
VDSF Struktur gebrochen werden: Beschränkung der Anzahl
Amtszeiten eines Verbandspräsidenten z.Bsp.
Wer das für abwegig hält, dem sei nur gesagt, das der
VDSF selbst die 'Amtszeiten' der Revisoren, die die Machen-
schaften des Präsidiums bzgl Verwendung der Beiträge
überprüfen können, auf maximal *eine* Amtszeit beschränkt 
hat - sicherlich auch reiner Zufall....|kopfkrat

Wobei sich mir hier schon die Frage stellt, was es mit den
Delegierten so auf ich hat, die 'einstimmig' beschliessen.

Man schaue sich mal die Struktur des VDSF an:
um den Kontakt zur Basis weitestgehend zu unterbinden,
können nur noch Landesverbände direkt Mitglied im VDSF
werden, früher geschah dies auf Vereinsebene. Die Vereine
selbst sind nur noch über den Landesverband mittelbare 
Mitglieder, sprich zahlendes Stimmvieh.
Das Präsidium selbst ist nur auf der Jahreshauptversammlung
Rechenschaft schuldig, Teilnehmer sind nur die selben 
Delegierten, die das Präsidium 'einstimmig' gewählt haben.
Die Struktur ist so:
1. Verein
2. Kreis-/Bezirksverband
3. Landesverband
4. Bundesverband

Was hat das zur Folge?

Das Präsidium trifft Entscheidungen, bei denen Vereine durch
den langen Gang durch die Instanzen niemals rechtzeitig mehr
aktiv werden können - ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt.
Das heißt, jeglicher Protest von Vereinsmitgliedern braucht
vom Verbandspräsidium nichtmal zur Kenntnis genommen
werden, da ja nur gegenüber der Jahreshauptversammlung
(=Delegierte der Landesverbände) rechenschaftspflichtig.

D.h. bis ein Beschluß des Präsidiums von der Basis getragen
abgelehnt werden kann, dauert es in der Praxis 4 Jahre,
erst müssen ja die Hauptversammlungen der Vereine
tagen (i.d.R. einmal jährlich), dann die der Bezirksverbände
(Folgejahr), dann die der Landesverbände (Folgejahr)...
sehr geschicktes System zur Förderung der 'Narrenfreiheit'
des VDSF Präsidiums.

Kritische Stimmen zwischendrin werden dann eben durch das
System Mohnert mundtot gemacht, oder zumindest wird der
Versuch dazu unternommen...:vik:

Welchen Mehrwert hat also eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft?
Die Vernetzung auf allen politischen und verwaltungstechnischen Ebenen gibt die Antwort...
Hat irgendein Verein Bock drauf, das auf einmal grössere
Gewässerflächen als nicht befischbares Naturschutzgebiet
ausgewiesen werden müssen? Das es andere ähnlich geartete
Auflagen gibt die aus dem Nichts kommen? 
Ich denke die Antwort kann sich jeder selber
geben. (selbstverständlich würde ich niemals nicht unterstellen,
das da der Verband Einfluss drauf nimmt, wer käme denn
auf so abwegige Ideen )

Aus legaler Sicht (habe selbst juristischen Background) kann
man dem wenig entgegensetzen, aus moralischer Sicht kann
man das als subjektive Meinungsäußerung unter der Rubrik
Filz abtun (Parallelen zu gewissen italienischen Verhältnissen
sind sicher reiner Zufall :q)

Was kann man dagegen tun?
Realistisch betrachtet: nichts.
Theoretisch betrachtet: eine Protestwelle der Vereine, die sich
*einig sein müßten* (showstopper Nummer 1), könnte auch
Bezirks- und Landesverbände zum Einlenken bewegen.
Betrachte ich aber wie gesagt als rein theoretische Option,
das gesamte System ist so aufgebaut, das es Demokratie
pro forma etabliert, aber Einfluss der Stimmberechtigten so weit
verwässert, das das an der Spitze nie ankommen wird.

Was man positiv anerkennen muss: ein Forum wie das Anglerboard
erregt Öffentlichkeitsinteresse, und zwar offenbar so viel,
das sich ein Herr Mohnert dazu genötigt fühlt, Rechtsbeistände
einzuschalten....

Weiter so, wenns mit den Vereinen selber schon nicht klappt.
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Natürlich machen wir weiter - wir haben ja gerade erst angefangen...
Danke für Deine Unterstützung..


----------



## Joergator (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS rein hypothetischer Gedanke (nachdem ich den Demokratiegedanken
aufgrund der VDSF Aufstellung als nicht zielführend erachte):

Es gibt doch genügend Insider im VDSF, die natürlich im
Interesse der Mitglieder  genügend Informationen haben,
ihren Hintern zu bewegen, wenn es um straftatsrelevante
Zwischenfälle wie Mißbrauchs- oder Treuebruch bzgl
Präsidiumspflichten im Vereinsrecht geht.
Ich würde natürlich niemals unterstellen, das so etwas der
Fall sein könnte, aber falls doch, ist so eine Anzeigenflut
sicherlich ein wirksamer Hebel, Transparenz und 
Rechtschaffenheit wieder zu etablieren (falls gefährdet).
Ein Verbandsvorstand wird sicherlich *begründete* Verdachtsfälle
selten lange überstehen....
System Mohnert einfach mal andersrum.


----------



## Joergator (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Wer noch Interesse an weiterem sonderbaren Verhalten des Herrn Mohnert hat:
http://baitcasters-erfurt.de/Jahr/2011/MaerzX/H_A.pdf

(falls noch nicht gepostet, ich hab mich nicht durch 43 Seiten Forum wühlen können)

Nett, oder?  Also Verhalten weder neu noch überraschend, Herr Mohnert
hat eine sehr individualfall geprägte Auslegung von 'Kontakt zur Basis'.
Der Normalbürger würde 'umtriebig' sagen, aber wir werden sowas natürlich
nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Alle Achtung... das nenn ich Zündstoff.

Ob es allerdings die Anglerschft dementsprechend aufrütteln wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> falls noch nicht gepostet, ich hab mich nicht durch 43 Seiten Forum wühlen können


Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657

Ist es aber nicht interessant, dass genau der TLAV mit dem AFVOT sich unter dem Dach des DAV vereinigen wollte?

Und davon jetzt keine Rede mehr ist, sondern genau dieser TLAV die Initiative Pro DAFV mitbegründet hat, mittels derer die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF möglich werden soll - und dazu schreibt dann Herr Ambrosy nichts.

Und dass dies nur geschieht, weil die In Thüringen einfach irgendeine Art von Fusion/Übernahme  brauchen, weil denen die Landesregierung auf den Füssen steht - nicht etwa, weil davon die Angler was hätten.

Auch da gehts schlicht um Kohle, weil wohl die Landesregierung angedroht hatte, dass man die Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe ja nicht den Verbänden zukommen lassen müsse, wenn die sich nicht mal selber einigen können.

Zudem - da kommt  dann auch wieder Licht in dire Sache "unhaltbarer Zeitplan":
Sowohl in Thüringen wie in Brandenburg stehen ab Ende 2012 Neuverpachtungen vieler Gewässer an - und wenn die bis dahin keine Einigung geschafft haben, werden wohl viele Gewässer nicht mehr den Verbänden verpachtet werden.

Ob das dann an Privatpersonen oder Vereine gehen wird, ist nicht zu sagen - aber frei nach dem Motto "Wer die Gewässer hat, hat auch die Macht" können Verbände/Gliederungen natürlich nicht zulassen, dass sie nicht mehr die Gewässer bekommen- egal ob das nun für die Angler besser wäre oder nicht....

Und dass dies alles wiederum nur einmal mehr zeigt, dass Unterdrückung von Informationen, verhindern von Diskussionen, umgehen der normalen demokratischen Regeln und Wege im VDSF eben KEIN Einzelfall ist - sowenig wie dass Herr Mohnert mittels Anwälten und Anzeigen gegen Angler vorgeht.

Und von solchen Leuten will sich der DAV übernehmen lassen - die haben den Schuss wohl immer noch nicht gehört.

Ich bin gespannt, ob es Reaktionen auf den offenen Brief gibt-  zumindest kann ja jetzt keiner mehr sagen, er hätte davon nichts gewusst..


----------



## ivo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem - da kommt  dann auch wieder Licht in dire Sache "unhaltbarer Zeitplan":
> Sowohl in Thüringen wie in Brandenburg stehen ab Ende 2012 Neuverpachtungen vieler Gewässer an - und wenn die bis dahin keine Einigung geschafft haben, werden wohl viele Gewässer nicht mehr den Verbänden verpachtet werden.



Kannst du das mal näher erläutern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Viele Gemeinden  bzw. auch das Land (sofern Verpächter) sehen sowohl in Brandenburg das, was der Landesverband da treibt in Sachen Bewirtschaftung, wie auch in Thüringen wegen dem Streit unter den Verbänden, das eher mißbilligend.

Und die Fischerreirechte müssen ja nicht zwangsweise an Verbände gehen, sondern könnnen auch andersweitig verpachtet werden, wenn sich die Verbände nicht gefällig verhalten (wollen/können).

Sei es z. B. an Berufsfischer, an einzelne Vereine etc...

Das nicht mehr pachten können bisheriger Gewässer schmälert aber natürlich immer die Macht der Verbände - auch wenn es für den einzelnen Angler zuerst mal wurscht ist, von wem er die Karte bekommt.

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn da dann bei den Fuktionären/Verbänden zuerst das Wohl des eigenen Verbandes und nicht das der Angler im Mittelpunkt steht?

Wie auch in der großen Politik:
Den Parteien geht es zuerst ums eigene Wohl, bevor sie sich überhaupt mal anfangen Gedanken um ihre Bürger und deren Wünsche oder Wohl zu machen...

Ist esa da ein Wunder, wenn mit allen Mitteln versucht wir, Infos zurück zu halten, Diskussionen zu verhindern, mittels Anwälte nund Anzeigen auf Angler loszugehen, wenn die eigene Macht, die eigenen Pfründe und die Kohle befroht ist?

Und wenn dabei so agiert wird, dass auch ansonsten als normal angesehene Verhaltensweisen und demokratische Spielregeln nicht so ernst genommen werden?

Zumal dann, wenn die restiktiven VDSF-Verbände Bund und Bayern  damit den DAV zerschlagen können und damit dann auch durch den engen Zeitplan (den die genannten Landesverbände aus obigen Gründen gerne mittragen) kei8ne größere Diskussion um angelplitische Punkte aufkommen kann?

Wenn also so recht einfach eine widerstandslose Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF möglich wird und man damit sogar Fragen rund um die VDSF-GmbH ausweichen kan?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Joergator schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal die Struktur des VDSF an:
> um den Kontakt zur Basis weitestgehend zu unterbinden,
> können nur noch Landesverbände direkt Mitglied im VDSF
> werden, früher geschah dies auf Vereinsebene. Die Vereine
> ...





Hervorragende Darstellung der Wirklichkeit.#6

Und trotzdem gibt es immer noch Angler die glauben, man könne im VDSF etwas von innen heraus bewegen. Man könne mit Argumenten, Diplomatie und political correctness
irgendetwas bewegen.

Nein, kann man nicht.

Und scheinbar gibt es auch im DAV Kräfte, die entweder selbst an Pfründen schlecken wollen, oder in grenzenloser Naivität die Augen verschließen. Ich weiß nicht, was schlimmer ist. 
*Denn, und auch das ist sonnenklar, es gibt keinen einzigen vernünftigen Grund für den DAV, sich im VDSF aufzulösen.*

Katzen und Mäuse fusionieren auf diese Art. Die Auswirkungen für die Mäuse sind bekannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Und trotzdem gibt es immer noch Angler die glauben, man könne im VDSF etwas von innen heraus bewegen. Man könne mit Argumenten, Diplomatie und political correctness
> irgendetwas bewegen.



Wir werden ja sehen, ob auf den offenen Brief in irgendeiner Weise reagiert wird oder ob Verbände und Funktionäre (VDSF wie DAV) einfach schon durch ihr Schweigen Zustimmung für solches Verhalten und unemokratisches Vorgehen auch selber zeigen... .


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden ja sehen, ob auf den offenen Brief in irgendeiner Weise reagiert wird oder ob Verbände und Funktionäre (VDSF wie DAV) einfach schon durch ihr Schweigen Zustimmung für solches Verhalten und unemokratisches Vorgehen auch selber zeigen... .




Nö, da wird nix kommen.

Zeigt ja schon die Verhaltensforschung. Schafe z.B. lassen sich von den Hütehunden zum Metzger treiben. Obwohl die Hunde nur hier und da mal zwicken, ist den Schafen die kurzfristige Obhut des Metzgers lieber. 

Wuff.


----------



## locotus (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden ja sehen, ob auf den offenen Brief in irgendeiner Weise reagiert wird oder ob Verbände und Funktionäre (VDSF wie DAV) einfach schon durch ihr Schweigen Zustimmung für solches Verhalten und unemokratisches Vorgehen auch selber zeigen... .


 
Als einfaches Angler bekommst du dazu keine Antwort, da werden zwar andere Fragen mit dem Hinweis auf die veröffentliche Stellungnahme zur Fusion versucht zu beantworten aber dieses eine kleine Frage bezgl. Herrn Mohnert hat man "wohl leider übersehen" oder eben einfach ignoriert. 

Manchmal ist nichts sagen auch eine sehr aussagekräftige Reaktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Manchmal ist nichts sagen auch eine sehr aussagekräftige Reaktion.


Jede Verbandsgliederung und jeder Funktionär beider Verbände, der sich  nicht öffentlich von so einem Verhalten mit Zensurwünschen und Anzeigen distanziert, unterstützt damit aktiv ein solches Vorgehen und muss sich das dann auch vorwerfen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Naja, sag ehrlich:
Wundert Dich so viel Inkompetenz?

Davon ab:
Wir hatten nach Versand des Offenen Briefes eine unglaubliche Menge an Gästen hier unterwegs ,-))

Eine Eingangsbestätigung oder gar Antwort kam natürlich (noch?) nicht - weder aus VDSF- noch aus DAV-Kreisen...

Bislang habe ich auch bei keinem Verband oder Verbandsgliederung oder von einem Funktionär eine öffentliche Distanzierung von dem Vorgehen des VDSF-Präsidenten Mohnert zu Gesicht bekommen - auch weder bei VDSF oder DAV..

Könnte dann wohl doch was dran sein an dem Sprichwort mit den Krähen und dem Augen aushacken

;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, sag ehrlich:
> Wundert Dich so viel Inkompetenz?
> 
> Davon ab:
> ...



@Thomas
Man überlegt wahrscheinlich noch wie man mit diesem Ketzerischen Teufelswerk verfahren soll.Gar Exkommunikation des AB ?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ist ja zumindest intern in DAV und VDSF wohl schon ein Maulkorberlass für uns durch - damit kann ich ja auch gut leben..
;-))
Unsere Zielgruppe sind ja die Angler und nicht Funktionäre...

Es gibt ja aber auch viele andere Wege als nur über uns, sich öffentlich von so einem Verhalten des VDSF-Präsidenten zu distanzieren..

Tun sie das:
Respekt..

Tuns sies nicht:
Sind sie nicht besser und unterstützen damit aktiv ein solches Verhalten...

Und zwar egal ob von VDSF oder DAV - eine Kiste, ein Sack...........

Wir werden sehen und berichten ;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Die zittern alle und ducken sich ab!

Es drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass Werte wie Zivilcourage, Anstand und Mut in den jeweiligen Institutionen völlig fremd sind!

Die Ausdrücke die das Gegenteil dieses Verhaltens beschreiben, darf sich jeder selber denken! Drängen sich diese nicht von selbst auf? 

Es ist schon ein schändlicher Vorgang! 

Die "Anzeige" hat jedenfalls die Runde unter den Anglern gemacht! 
Das Ansehen des Herrn Mohnert dürfte damit wohl irreparabel beschädigt sein!
Wie man daraufhin noch an seinem Amt kleben kann, ist mir persönlich zu dem nicht verständlich.

Ich möchte von so jemandem jedenfalls nicht weiter vertreten werden!

Wo bleibt die Palastrevolution?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Wo bleibt die Palastrevolution?


Das könnten ja nur die Funktionäre...

Und das würde Anstand und Rückgrat bei wenigstens einigen wenigen davon voraussetzen..

Also wird das demnächst wohl passieren, oder?


----------



## Hades13 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja ich würde meinen die wollen die Sache einfach nur aus sitzen und hoffen das es mit wenig Information schon irgendwie über die Bühne geht.
Aber hoffen und harren....
Wie auch immer, es sind noch nicht genug Angler geweckt worden, also Augen auf beim Eierkauf 
Weiter so AB!

Gruß


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Da grübelt wahrscheinlich gerade so manch Funktionär.Jetzt Revolution, aber: setzt sich dann Fraktion Monert durch...wars das!
Stillsitzen bedeutet im anderen Fall...der war nicht dabei!

Tja,Ehrlich währt am längsten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Machen wir uns nichts vor! Funktionäre sind Politiker und da hat keiner den Mumm etwas Unbequemes anzuprangern und seinen Stuhl zu riskierten! 
Aber dann schnell den Wendehals machen, wenn sich was bewegt und sich schnell an die Spitze setzen, um erneut einen Posten zu besetzen!
Widerlich!

Eine grundlegende Erneuerung und Verjüngung würde endlich mal etwas bewegen und alte Verkrustungen aufbrechen!
Wer will denn den nächsten belanglosen Bericht vom Besuch der grünen Woche etc lesen!

Will denn von den eingerichteten Postenbesetzern noch irgend jemand etwas bewegen?
Nö!
Es wird immer unerträglicher!

Der Druck muss daher von unten kommen! Das war schon immer so!
Eine Unterschriftenaktion mit einer gepflegten Rücktrittsforderungen wäre doch auch mal was, nebst Überreichung in der VDSF-Geschäftsstelle!
Und da meint man, das würde die Presse nicht interessieren, wenn die Basis ihrem Vorsitzenden die Gefolgschaft verweigert?


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine Unterschriftenaktion mit einer gepflegten Rücktrittsforderungen wäre doch auch mal was, nebst Überreichung in der VDSF-Geschäftsstelle!
> Und da meint man, das würde die Presse nicht interessieren, wenn die Basis ihrem Vorsitzenden die Gefolgschaft verweigert?



zumindest halte ich dieses für fruchtbarer als die Sache von innen herraus.
Aber selbst hier bin ich mir nicht sicher.Sehe es aber bei mir...bin kaum zeitlich in der Lage aktiv Einfluß zu nehmen!

Ein großer Teil der Angler traut sich sicher auch nicht,direkt im Verein Stellung zu beziehen!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor! Funktionäre sind Politiker und da hat keiner den Mumm etwas Unbequemes anzuprangern und seinen Stuhl zu riskierten!
> ...



ich mache mir nichts vor - seh die sache aber etwas anders:
die haben ihren stuhl und riskieren nicht den Mumm.
das sage ich ganz dry.


----------



## ivo (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Von innen heraus wird sich nichts ändern. Auch in einem neuen Verband nicht! Ein Präsident setzt seine Vertrauten in Schlüsselpositionen ein. Das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Weshalb man von "unten" auch keine Chance hat. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Verbände schon jetzt einem Gremium neben Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium bedürfen. Dieses Gremium darf sich nur aus einfachen Mitgliedern zusammensetzen und kontrolliert unter dem Jahr Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium. Die Revison sollte dort ebenfalls angesiedelt sein. Und es muss Vetorecht besitzen. Die Ergebnisse der Arbeit müssen mindestens halbjährlich veröffentlicht werden.Dies fördert die Transparenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Bis dato immer noch weder eine Rückmeldung noch Antwort.

Da es ja nicht nur das Anglerboard gibt, sondern auch die Verbände meist eigene Seiten haben, bitt mich infomieren (mit Link), falls es tatsächlich Verbände und Funktionäre mit Anstand und Rückgrat gibt, die sich von dem Vorgehen des Herrn Mohnert distanzieren.

Wenns geht mit Link...

Man darf es ja nicht versäumen, solche Verbände/Funktionäre dann auch zu loben und alles mitkriegen können wir auch nicht immer so schnell.

Danke.-..


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie man daraufhin noch an seinem Amt kleben kann, ist mir persönlich zu dem nicht verständlich.



Um diese Frage zu beantworten, bedarf es der weiteren Aufklärung/Aufdeckung aller im Zusammenhang mit der Amtsinhabe bestehenden oder konstruierbaren Vorgänge/Vorteile.
Dass auf unsere entsprechenden Fragen mit Anzeigen reagiert wird, statt diese einfach zu beantworten, eröffnet zwar weitgehenden Spekulationen Tür und Tor, bringt aber kein bißchen Licht ins Dunkle. 
Auch hier zeigt sich wieder die Ignoranz und Inkompetenz der angegliederten Landesverbände. Wenn es allen bekannt ist, dass es doch nichts zu verschleiern gibt und allein schon unsere Fragen als "Üble Nachrede" zu werten sind, wäre es ein Leichtes, das irgendwo auf der Welt auch mal glasklar öffentlich zu äußern. Wenn es jedoch nicht bekannt ist, dann ist es die verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit eines jeden dieser über die Vereinsvertreter gewählten Herren, da einfach mal nachzufragen, im Sinne und Interesse der von ihm vertretenen Vereine.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an die "Angelfreunde Nord"  .... ob die Herren Vorsitzende das gleiche Elternhaus hatten ?


----------



## Quappenqualle (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@ Thomas: entweder mein Puter ist kaputt, oder in Deinem Offenen Brief ist ein kleiner Fehler "trifft dieses Verhalten des Herrn Mohnert auf einhellige Ablehnung in der Anglerschaft." ist, glaub ich einmal zu viel...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Solange der Sinn klar ist, kann zumindest ich damt leben - Und man sollte ja auch etwas Muntion verteilen, damit die VDFS-Jünger auch wieder was zu meckern haben, statt sich mit ihrem Haufen zu beschäftigen...
;-))))) ...


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

nichts neues in den letzten tagen? so schnell im nirvana versenkt die diskussion? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ne, bis jetzt nichts Neues...

Weder kam bisher etwas dazu, ob das nun verhandelt wird oder eingestellt, noch kam  - wie ja erwartet - irgendeine offizielle Reaktion oder gar Distanzierung zu so einem Verhalten seitens Verbänden oder Funktionären (wenngleich da einige interessante, leider vertrauliche Telefonate auch mit Landesverbandsfunktionären stattfanden. Das zum Thema, mit uns würde man nicht sprechen ;-)))

Nur schade, dass diese Leute das nicht auch offen so kommunizieren, was sie einem am Telefon erzählen...

Und immer wieder das gleiche Argument:
Ich häng mich doch da nicht aus dem Fenster.........


Zudem steht jetzt am 05.11. die DAV-Verbandsausschusssitzung an, am 12.11 die VDSF-Hauptversammlung, wenn ich den Termin richtig im Kopp habe.

Da wird vorher mit Sicherheit keiner aus der Deckung kommen, das sind ja Funktionäre und keine Helden........

Da steckt vorher keiner den Kopf aus der Deckung, das sind ja Funktionäre und keine Helden.

Da gehts um Taktik und nicht um Überzeugungen...


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Allerdings entsteht da so ein Eindruck, als gäbe es tatsächlich einzelne wenige, die uns recht dankbar darüber sind, dass wir die Fehler des System Mohnert aufdecken und das undemokratische basisignorierende Verhalten mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln anprangern...:m

Die ersten Mauern des Schweigens und der Ignoranz gegenüber unseren Aktivitäten fangen jedenfalls an, ganz leise zu bröckeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Die ersten Mauern des Schweigens und der Ignoranz gegenüber unseren Aktivitäten fangen jedenfalls an, ganz leise zu bröckeln.


Glaub ich nicht, siehe oben:


> Da wird vorher mit Sicherheit keiner aus der Deckung kommen, das sind ja Funktionäre und keine Helden........


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Nun, es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man hinter den stabilen Mauern der Ignoranz in Deckung gehen kann, oder dort die ersten feinen Haarrisse erkennt. Dass nur die Helleren und Weitsichtigeren da erste Bedenken bekommen, dass sie vielleicht demnächst schutzlos im Hagelfeuer der Kritik stehen könnten, zeichnet sie (leider) auch noch aus.

Viel schlimmer sind diejenigen, die mit ihren alten Seilschaften sich hinter immer wieder neue Mauern verkriechen...


----------



## donlotis (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo zusammen,

zufällig habe ich gestern abend einen Bericht im Deutschlandfunk (DLF) gehört, in dem es genau um dieses Thema und den Herrn Mohnert geht.

Klickt man auf die Überschrift, so kann man den Beitrag noch einmal nachhören, nachlesen geht auch:

http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/sport/1592010/


Viele Grüße

donlotis


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Noch schiefer kann man das kaum darstellen........


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Der letzte Absatz gefällt mir,dann werden wir eben 3 Dach Verbände in De.haben.

Na hoffentlich!





Nen 4.ter und 5.ter würde alles noch Spannender machen,besonders dann wenn der 4.te und 5.te C&R Setzkescher........etc. befürworten würde ohne sich Scheuklappen überstülpen zu lassen.

Dann kommt richtig leben in die Bude.

|wavey:


----------



## ivo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Druck kann der Herr Weichenhahn ja gerne ausüben, aber nur in seinem Landesverband! Der Rest geht ihn nichts an.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Danke für den Link bzw. Hinweis.

Kommentieren muß man das nicht, 
diese lesart bekommt man mittlerweile aus jeder offiziellen Ecke.
Da wurde wohl etwas ins Wasser gemischt |kopfkrat
Herr Weichenhahn spricht auch schon ganz abgehackt |uhoh::q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Naja, und so einfach wie sich das die Brandenburger Verräter vorstellen wird das ja auch nicht.

Da muss zuerst mal ne Satzungsänderung her, da  der Landesverband satzungsgemäß DAV -Mitglied ist - Quorum meines Wissens 75% - und ob die Brandénburger Angler so kurzsichtig wie ihre Funktionäre sind, wird man sehen..

Oder ob  sie denen rechtzeitig Druck machen..............


----------



## kxxxkfxx (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, und so einfach wie sich das die Brandenburger Verräter vorstellen wird das ja auch nicht.
> 
> Da muss zuerst mal ne Satzungsänderung her, da der Landesverband satzungsgemäß DAV -Mitglied ist - Quorum meines Wissens 75% - und ob die Brandénburger Angler so kurzsichtig wie ihre Funktionäre sind, wird man sehen..
> 
> Oder ob sie denen rechtzeitig Druck machen..............


 
Meines Wissens nach ist die Zugehörigkeit zum DAV eben nicht in der Satzung verankert.
Ich konnte in der Satzung auch keine entsprechende Stelle finden:
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/de/satzung-des-verbandes/

Die Bezeichnung als "Verräter" finde ich übrigens völlig fehl am Platz. Hier fällt ein Verband Entscheidungen, die hoffentlich im Sinne ihrer Mitglieder sind. Der DAV wird von Kreisen der Mitglieder eben nicht als zukunftsträchtig angesehen.
Bayern geht gerade den anderen Weg und erwägt den Austritt aus dem VDSF. Deshalb sind das auch noch lange keine Verräter, sondern ganz einfach Interessenvertreter.

Dass 1 Verband gegenüber der Politik allerdings stärker ist als 3, liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## ivo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich würde mal §1 Satz 3 genau lesen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung als "Verräter" finde ich übrigens völlig fehl am Platz. Hier fällt ein Verband Entscheidungen, die hoffentlich im Sinne ihrer Mitglieder sind. Der DAV wird von Kreisen der Mitglieder eben nicht als zukunftsträchtig angesehen.
> Bayern geht gerade den anderen Weg und erwägt den Austritt aus dem VDSF. Deshalb sind das auch noch lange keine Verräter, sondern ganz einfach Interessenvertreter.
> 
> Dass 1 Verband gegenüber der Politik allerdings stärker ist als 3, liegt auf der Hand.



Nun, das muss man historisch sehen.

Immerhin verabschiedet sich der Verband von den - lt. HP des DAV immer noch gültigen -  Grundsätzen des DAV.
Er tritt damit die wichtige und wertvolle Arbeit sämtlicher Vorgänger mit Füßen. Er ignoriert des Willen der Basis, die diesen Verband über Jahrzehnte mit Geld und Arbeit unterstützt hat, bzw. unternimmt nicht den Versuch, den Willen der Basis zu erfassen. 

Die Entscheidungsträger dieses Verbandes werfen somit alle über Bord, was Generationen vorher geschaffen haben und liefert sich einem Moloch aus, dessen Wirken und Handeln sattsam bekannt ist.

Das ist ein Verrat an den Anglern. 

Dann hab ich mir meine Hand ganz genau angesehen, konnte da aber nix finden, wieso ein Verband besser sein sollte als zwei oder drei. 
Es liegt wohl so deutlich auf der Hand, dass nicht einmal Verbandsfunktionäre das begründen können. Da kommt immer nur das obligatorische "mit eine Stimme reden".

Völliger Nonsens, denn erstens wird das meiste in Ländersache geredet, und da will der Bundesverband ja angeblich nicht reinreden (wers glaubt wird selig) und zweitens können auch zwei oder drei Verbände mit einer Stimme reden, wenn sie sich einig sind.
Sind sie sich nicht einige, ist das eine komische Voraussetzung für eine Fusion.

Wird also eine von Verrätern (an der Sache) betriebene und ermöglichte Übernahme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Was außerdem verwunderlich ist ist das auf diesen doch so wichtigen Pasus des anerkannten Natur- und Umweltverbandes in diesem dritten Verband verzichtet wird. Denn den hat ja nur der VDSF. 
Wie es aber scheint können diese drei Fusionäre in Ihrem neuen Verband leicht darauf verzichten und so wichtig scheint ihnen dieser Pasus auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bezeichnung als "Verräter" finde ich übrigens völlig fehl am Platz. Hier fällt ein Verband Entscheidungen, die hoffentlich im Sinne ihrer Mitglieder sind. Der DAV wird von Kreisen der Mitglieder eben nicht als zukunftsträchtig angesehen.



Verräter deswegen, weil das Präsidium so etwas verkündet, ohne darüber vorher die eigenen Angler informiert, geschweige denn mit ihnen diskutiert hat.

Und wie man hier mitbekommen hat, waren auch nicht die Vereine und die meisten KAVen  darüber im Vorfeld informiert oder um ihre Meinung gefragt worden.

Es gibt dazu ja auch keine offiziellen Beschluss in Brandenburg, im Gegensatz zu den Bayern und Thüringern, wo das wenigstens abgestimmt wurde (wenngleich auch hier ohne vorher die Angler zu informieren oder deren Meinung einzuholen...)..

In Brandenburg ist das eine reine Willensbekundung des Präsidiums gegen die eigene Satzung ohne Information, Diskussion oder Absprache mit Mitgliedern oder Anglern.

Daher sind die Brandenburger Funktionäre eben in meinen Augen sowohl Verräter an ihren Anglern wie auch an ihrem Bundesverband.............



Zum dem Thema:


			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach ist die Zugehörigkeit zum DAV eben nicht in der Satzung verankert.
> Ich konnte in der Satzung auch keine entsprechende Stelle finden:
> http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.d...des-verbandes/






			
				Satzung Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e. V. schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 1 Name - Sitz - Rechtsform*
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Und das alles zeigt nur, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, dass der Brandenburger Landesverband wirklich prima zum VDSF passt - jedenfalls seine Funktionärsriege - die so etwas entweder aktiv mitmacht oder nicht dagegen angeht, dass das Präsidium so etwas gegen die eigene Satzuung ohne vorherige Information und Diskussion veröffentlicht.

Da würde es dann unterm Strich auch passen - um hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen - wenn die auch, wie VDSF-Präsident Mohnert, nun mit juristisch nicht begründeten Löschungs- und Zensurwünschen oder Strafanzeigen gegen Angler um die Ecke kommen würden...

Man wird sehen.....


----------



## norwayteam (1. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Hallo Thomas , Hallo User

Ich finde diese Art von der Verbandsführung tut dem Ansehen der Angelfischerei nicht gut . Man sollte mal über einen Verbandswechsel nachdenken .
Ich hoffe das noch viele User ihre Meinung hier posten .

Laßt Euch nicht unterkriegen , macht weiter .

Petri Heil 

norwayteam


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verräter deswegen, weil das Präsidium so etwas verkündet, ohne darüber vorher die eigenen Angler informiert, geschweige denn mit ihnen diskutiert hat.
> 
> Und wie man hier mitbekommen hat, waren auch nicht die Vereine und die meisten KAVen  darüber im Vorfeld informiert oder um ihre Meinung gefragt worden.
> 
> ...



Verräter ist in diesem Zusammenhang ein bescheuertes Wort, aber der Umgang der Brandenburger Verbandsfunktionäre mit seinen Mitgliedern ist aus meiner Sicht wirklich so dargestellt, wie er sich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten gezeigt hat. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es eine Beschlussfassung über eine basisdemokratische Mitbestimmung geben wird. Bislang habe ich davon jedenfalls nichts von meinem LV gehört. Oder aber, dass die mitgliedsstärksten KAV den Mumm haben, auf der Hauptversammlung gegen den bisher eingeschlagenen Weg der Fusion ohne die Mitnahme der Basis und letztenendes auch ohne die Mitnahme der KAV, zu stimmen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Und das alles zeigt nur, *um wieder zum Thema zu kommen*, dass der Brandenburger Landesverband wirklich prima zum VDSF passt - jedenfalls seine Funktionärsriege - die so etwas entweder aktiv mitmacht oder nicht dagegen angeht, dass das Präsidium so etwas gegen die eigene Satzuung ohne vorherige Information und Diskussion veröffentlicht.

Da würde es dann unterm Strich auch passen - *um hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen *- wenn die auch, wie VDSF-Präsident Mohnert, nun mit juristisch nicht begründeten Löschungs- und Zensurwünschen oder Strafanzeigen gegen Angler um die Ecke kommen würden...

Man wird sehen.....


PS (nochmal kurz OT):


> den bisher eingeschlagenen Weg der Fusion ohne die Mitnahme der Basis und letztenendes auch ohne die Mitnahme der KAV, zu stimmen.


Welche Fusion?
Übernahme heisst das richtigerweise...
OT aus....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

PS:
Dass das mit rechtlichen Androhungen weiter verbreitet ist im VDSF, kann man auch hier sehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213468


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ... Oder aber, dass die mitgliedsstärksten KAV den Mumm haben, auf der Hauptversammlung gegen den bisher eingeschlagenen Weg der Fusion ohne die Mitnahme der Basis und letztenendes auch ohne die Mitnahme der KAV, zu stimmen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
glaubst du noch dran? |kopfkrat |gr:


----------



## Zapper75 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Freunde, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen. Der im ersten Beitrag verlinkte Beitrag von Brotfisch hat mich ganz schön betroffen gemacht.

In was für einem Land leben wir eigentlich. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das wir (als Gesellschaft) aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben. Wenn ich aber lesen muss, das es immer noch Personen in unserer Gesellschaft gibt, die meinen sie müssen ihre Machtposition ausleben/ausnutzen um damit andere Menschen zu diffamieren, da stellt sich für mich die Frage: "Wo leben wir hier eigentlich?" Erinnert einen ein wenig an eine Diktatur, wie auch immer geartet.

Ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, ist auch mittlerweile einfach schon zu viel, aber ich kann hier dem Großteil nur zustimmen: 

*Es wird Zeit, das was passiert! *

Und die einzig wirkliche Chance die wir (als Angler) haben, ist das wir uns verweigern. Sobald sie nämlich merken, das sie keine Mehrheit mehr vertreten, geht ihnen ein Licht auf, und scheinbar nur so wird sich etwas verändern lassen. 

Diskussionsbedarf scheint ja von Verbandsseite generell nicht zu bestehen. "Im *Namen* des Volkes ... " Man verklagt lieber!

Die Fragen, die hier schon zu Recht das eine und andere Mal aufgetaucht sind; 

Warum lassen sich das die Angler gefallen? 
Was nützt uns ein Verband, der uns nicht (*mehr*) vertritt? 
Was interessieren uns die finanziellen Interessen von Dritten?
Wieso werden Menschen von einem Anglerverband verfolgt, wenn sie ihre *freie* Meinung äußern?

Ich für meinen Teil werde mich vom VDSF distanzieren und hoffe das es bald eine Alternative geben wird. Ich fand "Deutscher Anglerverband e.V." sowieso schon immer treffender für uns Angler als "Verband deutscher Sportfischer e.V.", aber das ist eine persönliche Empfindung. Mit Sportfischer verbinde ich seltsamerweise immer finanzielle Interessen, daher bezeichne ich mich auch als Angler.

Es muss sich was ändern!

Petri
Zapper


----------



## Zapper75 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja Antonio, da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht. Es erfordert natürlich, dass sich die Angler mal wieder organisieren und nicht einfach nur alles stumpf abnicken, was ihnen da vorgelegt wird. Wenn in den Vereinen umgedacht wird und es sich Mehrheiten finden lassen, sind Austritte aus dem VDSF nicht illusorisch.

Auf die Gefahr hin, das tatsächlich einige Vereine dann ohne Gewässer dastehen, ist dies jedoch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Verband die Gewässer dann selbst nicht mehr halten kann, da ihm die Pächter und somit selbst die Mittel fehlen um diese dann weiterhin bewirtschaften zu können. Bzgl. des Zugangs zu diesen Gewässern sind dann unsere Politiker gefragt, wobei ich zugeben muss, das unsere Lobby, faktisch, nicht existent ist.

Alles abnicken und hoffen, das wird schon, wird uns aber leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Petri
Zapper


----------



## Zapper75 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja ich verstehe was Du meinst. In meiner Region pachten die Vereine zum größten Teil selbst, bei trotzdem noch recht moderaten Beiträgen. 

Aber kleine Vereine wird es sicherlich hart treffen. Diesen Vereinen würde nur die Alternative, Pachtgemeinschaften mit größeren Vereinen zu bilden, bleiben.

Das die Karre quasi richtig fest steckt, da sind wir uns einig.

Petri
Zapper


----------



## spacecarp (7. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Schade, dass dieses wichtige und interessante Thema eingeschlafen zu sein scheint.

Wie ging es aus?

Gibt es neuigkeiten zur Fusion?

kann sein, dass ich Themen übersehen habe aber wäre gerne weiter informiert, damit ich auch auf meiner Vereinspage (leider immernoch VDSF Mitglied) neues posten kann.

Danke schonmal für die geleistete Arbeit und im Voraus für die Arbeit die noch zu leisten ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



spacecarp schrieb:


> Schade, dass dieses wichtige und interessante Thema eingeschlafen zu sein scheint.
> 
> Wie ging es aus?
> 
> ...



Schau Dir doch einfach mal die neuesten Themen hier im Forum an. Da steht alles Neue geschrieben.


----------



## spacecarp (7. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Gefunden, danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

JA, es geht nix verloren im Netz, auch wenn man mal suchen muss ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JA, es geht nix verloren im Netz, auch wenn man mal suchen muss ;-))))



Und genau DAS bereitet einigen Herrschaften Kopfschmerzen

Wenn es nach denen ginge.....geht es aber gottlob nicht:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Sodele, es geht weiter ;-)))

Von der Staatsanwaltschaft kam heute Post.

Danach hat Peter Mohnert gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens Beschwerde eingelegt.

Nun muss also der Staatsanwalt laut Brief wieder die Ermittlungen aufnehmen und wird mich zu gegebener Zeit über den Abschluss des Ermittlungsverfahrens benachrichtigen ..


----------



## kaiszenz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

@ all 
Danke an alle. Ich habe mich hier wirklich durchgelesen. 
Und durch vieles ,vieles andere auch. Unabhängig von der Gesetzeslage ist so ein Verhalten (Angler zeigt Angler an ) in der Position ,aus solchen Gründen ........ Wie soll ich sagen BESCHÄMEND??????
Vlt sollten wir alle der Staatsanwaltschaft klar machen das Intresse besteht damit es zum Prozess kommt.


----------



## Tom (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, es geht weiter ;-)))
> 
> Von der Staatsanwaltschaft kam heute Post.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas9904,
gibts zu diesem Thema schon was Neues?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ich warte auf den Verhandlungstermin..


----------



## Forellenexpert (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

vorsicht ist die mutter der porzelankiste, man sollte doch nicht zu extremen greifen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249169&page=8


----------



## Dennis76 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Moin moin,
dass war zu erwarten#6
mich würde mal Interessieren ob dieses aussichtslose unterfangen seitens Herrn Mohnert nun aus den Kassen des VDSF (also von uns Anglern) oder von Ihm Privat Finanziert wurde?????????

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Oder von der VDSF-GmbH???

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum man sich seitens des VDSF so beharrlich weigert, diesbezügliche Fragen zur GmbH seitens z. B. des LSFV-NDS zu beantworten..

Wer weiss das schon???


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Viel spannender wäre es, wenn die Fragen des LSFV-NDS dann doch irgendwann einmal von irgendjemanden beantwortet werden und sich dann herausstellt, dass es tatsächlich Gründe gegeben hat, diese so lange unbeantwortet zu lassen. |rolleyes

Aber dann wäre Mohnerts Anzeige ja eine falsche Beschuldigung gewesen, und da wird er genügend juristische Beratung in Anspruch genommen haben, um sicher gehen zu können, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Also gibt es keinerlei Veranlassung dazu, dies anzunehmen. :m

Mit der Frage, ob er dadurch dem Verband oder der GmbH irgendwelche Kosten verursacht hat, kannst Du ja, wenn Du indirekt über Deinen Verein Mitglied im VdSF bist, Deinen zuständigen Delegierten beauftragen. Da soll doch am Freitag irgendso eine außerordentliche VdSF-Versammlung stattfinden. Da hätte der interessierte Delegierte die prima Gelegenheit zu dieser Fragestellung! :m


----------

